# Jack Swagger- World Heavyweight Champion



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

> More to come later, but Jack Swagger just cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase and won the World title.


http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/12833/


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

yeah ok dude maybe you should take out new whc...


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

WHAT? No freaking way....


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

That is so random. LOL. Out of nowhere.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

they wouldn't do it on a taped show, and it is so close to april fools i think it came early.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

Are you serious?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

Change thread title. Thanks.





Pyro™;8245623 said:


> Are you serious?



^Officially on suicide watch if true.


----------



## _Unknown_ (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

Idiot, why'd you put (NEW WHC)?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

Sincerely doubt that. I mean the tapings haven't even started yet?

Edit, found this on PWInsider:

Jack Swagger cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase tonight at the Smackdown taping and defeated Chris Jericho
to become the WWE World champion. We are waiting on further details as I write this.

Odd.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*

I will reserve my judgment until all the facts come out.

Man Pyro, that would be another kick in the balls for you. First he goes over Christian in MITB, then over Jericho for the World Championship.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER*

HOLY SHIT. AWESOME.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER*

Wow, this is very surprising booking. What happens to the Edge-Jericho fued?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER*

Is this for real? 

Well its Sheamus all over again if its true. No knock on Swagger. I think the guy has potential, but he got the MITB win with no build up and now he's got the World Title with no build up (again, assuming this is true).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER*

Lol...wow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*



el dandy said:


> I will reserve my judgment until all the facts come out.
> 
> Man Pyro, that would be another kick in the balls for you. First he goes over Christian in MITB, then over Jericho for the World Championship.


Yeah, exactly. 

It looks like a prank, but we'll see. Why would they let Swagger interupt an unfinished Jericho vs Edge fued, and why would he cash in against another heel? Makes no sense.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Would be the worst thing ever if he did that.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Is that a transitional champion i smell? or is it just swagger?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger's very talented, but gonna have to say him getting the MITB and then the world title this quickly with no build at all is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It makes me think Jericho is injured considering he didn't wrestle on NXT tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Posted by Chris Kaufman on 03/31/2010 at 12:00 AM

Jack Swagger cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase tonight at the Smackdown taping and defeated Chris Jericho to become the WWE World champion.

More details coming.


http://nodq.com/wwe/272014778.shtml



Looks legit. WOW!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I think it's a prank. The tapings haven't started yet right?


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*

I said a few months ago that he was the reason ECW stayed watchable in 2009. he beat Christian the first time the ECW title was on the line. Some did not agree and wrote some nasty things towards me about Swagger. 

Last year Swagger and Cena had a great match on Raw right after Wrestlemania 25. Here is the flashback. John Cena's music hits first. Cena comes out smiling, with his championship belt around his waist and he salutes then runs to the ring. Jack Swagger's music hits next. Jack Swagger showing off his belt to the crowd while standing in the ring. Bell rings. Match begins. Two draft picks on the line. Swagger knocking Cena to the ground early on in the match. Swagger leading the match, Cena quickly retaliates and Swagger jumps out of the ring. Cena following him out. Two count take out by Swagger. Swagger kicking Cena in the chest. Another 2 count pin fall. Cena seeming to be losing momentum in the ring, Swagger strutting the ring looking at Cena's near-lifeless body on the mat. Taking too much time for the cover, Cena getting out on a 2 count. Crowd with "Let's go Swagger!!" Cena trying to muscle his way out of Swagger's full nelson. Cena with two crazy drop kicks and five knuckle shuffle. Swagger getting out of the F U. Both laid out on the mat, both getting up at the 7 count. Cena puts on the STF. Win by submission.

1 year later Swagger is now the MITB winner at Wrestlemania 26. Just listen to my opinions and the WWE universe/We forums universe will be fine. He is going to win that title. I guarantee it. Revenge is on his mind from last year's match. Yes it was a match for a draft pick but deep down Swagger wanted that victory. The next time will be different. Can you say Summerslam title match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



King Kenny said:


> I think it's a prank. The tapings haven't started yet right?





Wrestling Observer and NoDQ are considered pretty legit online sources.



^Unless it's April Fools day which would be 2 days early.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



King Kenny said:


> I think it's a prank. The tapings haven't started yet right?


It was the opening of the show, apparently.

Edge speared Jericho and Swagger came out.

I think Jericho is injured too from that Spear spot at Wrestlemania.

I thought it looked like it really hurt him.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If true then DAMN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I guess it's legit
From someone at the show posting the results on twitter:



> In the SD opening, Edge speared Y2J. Swagger ran out, hit Edge with the case, called for a ref and slammed Y2J for the win.


Jericho is probably injured.


----------



## GooseDaShiznit (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow, wasn't expecting that


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If this is true.... I really don't know what to think....


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

isn't jericho taking time off because of FOZZY


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If this is true, I'm surprised that would remove the title from the Edge/Jericho feud.

It's awesome for Swagger, but where they're going with this, I have no clue. He's still a heel, and he cashed in on a heel...ok?

Too bad Chris couldn't have kept the title longer. What does he have to do to get a long title reign from the WWE?
If it's because of the bump he took at WM, that's a shock because ( as he's said a million times ) Jericho has never truly been injured, and I didn't see any reports about him needing time off. 
So yeah...random!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm waiting just a bit before marking out.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If this is true then wow. Congrats Swagger.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This further proves that the WWE are incapable of BUILDING up their talent.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I reckon Jericho wins it back by shows end...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow! Just wow. They seemed to be going in a completely different direction on Raw. 

But hey, if this is happening then SmackDown is the right show. There isnt as much pressure with the ratings and Swagger has a chance to hold on to it.

It does smell a little like Jericho must be injuried.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I didn't mind much when he won MITB, as he was my second choice after Christian. But I don't think he's ready for this. But if Jericho is injured, I guess they decided to go down this route.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Introducing One Time World Heavyweight Jobber, Jack Thwagger.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jericho is injured I would assume, plus Fozzy. That spear bump at WM was sick. Will probably be Edge/Swagger feud now with Edge taking it off Swagger soon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

You know I also read today that Michael Bay is directing a remake of Rosemary's Baby. 

Either April Fools jokes are coming out a little early, or reality has descended into complete madness. MADNESS I SAY!!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Can you imagine if this was Christian instead of Swagger. Damn, it would have been perfect!


----------



## PSVR (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

With Edge costing Jericho, it furthers the feud between the two and keeps the title out of the picture. This allows Swagger to run on SD as champ. If this is true I have no complaints, as I think Swagger can be a big star. Maybe we see Swagger/Taker at Extreme Rules and Swagger takes out Taker. It would totally get him some heat and give him some credibility. We shall see.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger? No way. :lmao

Christian marks are about to jump off a bridge after this shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well at least he's getting that title reign. I was worried that he would cash in and lose.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

-


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



JasonLives said:


> It does smell a little like Jericho must be injuried.


or touring FOZZY like he said he would in 2010


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

marking out atm.


----------



## PSVR (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I really thought Swagger was gonna cash it at Mania, it made perfect sense to do it then, but like I said in my previous post I have no problems with this. Hopefully Swagger gets a solid run and hopefully Jericho isn't hurt, as it would be a pretty big lost to SD.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Rockhead said:


> Well at least he's getting that title reign. I was worried that he would cash in and lose.


You were worried he *wouldn't* get the title? :argh:


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> You were worried he *wouldn't* get the title? :argh:


so much for superior DNA, eh pyro.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I will get so fu**ing pissed if Swagger loses it right away at Extreme Rules.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah...this has to be a joke. Swagger cashing in on Jericho, and becoming the WHC has to be one of the worst possible ideas in recent memory.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well there goes the prestige of MITB. Really I gotta see it played out on T.V. first. Like when Edge cashed in his on Taker in 2007 after Mark Henry killed him in a steel cage. Really it's how it plays out. But 3 days is too fucking short!


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

What are people going to remember more, Thwagger winning it on Smackdown, or Jericho retaining at WrestleFreakingMania. 

Hoping Jericho gets his rematch and wins it back by the end of the show, please please please..!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It's been almost a half an hour and we still have no other SD updates? Is this the only match on SD this week?

Hoping this is just a joke report that sites quickly jumped all over.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> You were worried he *wouldn't* get the title? :argh:


Yes sir.

Even if Jericho wins it back at the end of the night, I am content with this.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> ON YOUR KNEES!


LMFAO... :lmao

WTF this is crazy... Now either Jericho is injured or they are just selling the Spear spot from Mania... but then why the hell didn't he cash in sunday???


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

God-fucking-dammit. I saw the damn topic name before it got changed (NEW WHC? The fuck is wrong with you??) so thats the only reason I even looked at this shit. If this is indeed true, crazy. I'm a Swagger fan, but this is way too early. Like others have been saying, Jericho must be injured or taking some type of break for some reason. Otherwise why would they drop the belt out of the Edge/Jericho feud? Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



A Random Person said:


> so much for superior DNA, eh pyro.


WOW

Burn!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

*april 1*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> WOW
> 
> Burn!


WOW

Burn!

Because not being able to defend yourself makes you a weaker champion! Right?!



> Yes sir.
> 
> Even if Jericho wins it back at the end of the night, I am content with this.


You have a very strange sense of taste.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

chris jericho on november 18th, 2009



> Jericho says he might consider taking time off early next year to tour with his band “Fozzy” after the release of their next album in January


and the day before wrestlemania 26, FOZZY had a show


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Yeah...this has to be a joke. Swagger cashing in on Jericho, and becoming the WHC has to be one of the worst possible ideas in recent memory.


hornswoggle vs chavo
letting bret wrestle in his condition
the guest hosts
TV PG
DX reunifacation
Putting Cole with Lawler
Letting any of the Raw divas wrestle

Please sir, i beg you to take back what you have just said.


----------



## Muta Scale (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

april fools?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Changed the DNA sig pretty quick there, Gord.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*

You realize that Swagger winning a world title was a pretty general consensus around here, right?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



SpeedStick said:


> *april 1*


http://twitpic.com/1c3eqn

bad quality but a fan who's at the tapings posted it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*



cashfire2003 said:


> Just listen to my opinions and the WWE universe/We forums universe will be fine.


I didn't even know you had an opinion on something that happened after 1990.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*

LOL at this thread.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER*



TripleG said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> Well its Sheamus all over again if its true. No knock on Swagger. I think the guy has potential, but he got the MITB win with no build up and now he's got the World Title with no build up (again, assuming this is true).


Yep... that's WWE for you.

I mean a month and a half ago, this guy was in the "dog house", and now he's world champion. lol.

but I guess who cares... World Title(s) in WWE mean nothing now anyways.

Two world titles? don't get it & never will.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Spoilers! From PWInsider



> Smackdown starts with Chris Jericho coming down to the ring....mixed reaction when he cuts a great promo about keeping the World Title at WrestleMania 26.
> 
> Jericho is awesome on the microphone, getting great heat from the crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I guess Jericho's DNA is superior to Edge's but worse than Swaggers???  May god help us all...


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

...Seems I won't be watching SD for a while. Just when I was really content with the WWE. Swagger as a champion is not something I can bring myself to watch.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jericho isn't taking time off for Fozzy. They've only got four tour dates, one in NYC on Wednesday, April 28, and then four shows in 3 days in England on a Thursday, Friday, and Saturday in the middle of May. He wouldn't need to take time off for 5 concerts that don't conflict with any TV taping.

Jack Swagger, World Heavyweig.... I can't even type it. WTF WWE? WTF?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Hopefully he gets a lengthy run, i wonder if he is going face or staying heel now


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I mean I mark for Swagger but for the title's sake, this isn't really a good decision.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

And this guy couldn't even get on Raw consistently for the longest time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger's Time was Coming i kept telling you all 

Swagger is great in the ring, good on the mic [fuck any one who bitches about the lisp], and can get mad heat if pushed right [which he will be cause hes on smack down] , 


> John Morrison and R Truth vs. Cryme Tyme is next. Very short. Cryme Tyme are total jobbers. Morrison wins with Starship Pain in about 1 minute. Cryme Tyme then turn on each other with Shad looking like he's turning heel. He beat up JTG pretty good. JTG gets helped to the back.


its a god damn Crime they never held the tag titles

JTG to take the belt off Mcintyre please


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

HAHAHAHAHA. Just shows they don't give a fuck about their World titles. Especially the "World title". This could be a ratings ploy for Smackdown though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger's Time was Coming i kept telling you all
> 
> Swagger is great in the ring, good on the mic [fuck any one who bitches about the lisp], and can get mad heat if pushed right [which he will be cause hes on smack down] ,
> its a god damn Crime they never held the tag titles
> ...


Just curious, but do you mark for anybody with a personality? Anyone at all?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> JTG to take the belt off Mcintyre please


No way. McIntyre >>>>>>>>> JTG. The party is over.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So now the question is, does WWE do what they've done in the past with taped shows and announce it to get ratings or just act like nothing happened tonight?

In the past, they've announced Edge cashing in on SD! to win the WHC, Punk winning the ECW Title, Kurt Angle winning the WHC in a battle royal when Batista vacated the title, and Great Khali winning the WHC when Edge vacated the title.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Biff Tannen, Kurt Angle wannabe reject winning the WHC is a disgrace and a joke.
Christian gets fucked over for this shit? Genius. EPIC FAILURE.

Are you kidding me? Not too long ago he was jobbing to the likes of Santino for fuck sakes.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> No way. McIntyre >>>>>>>>> JTG. The party is over.


i'd be down with a mcintyre/paul fued


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well it says on hes wikipedia already http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Hager

At the March 30th taping of WWE Friday Night Smackdown Swagger cashed in his Money in the Bank title shot on Chris Jericho and won his first WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8245806 said:


> Just curious, but do you mark for anybody with a personality? Anyone at all?


Aww whats A matter pyro?













> No way. McIntyre >>>>>>>>> JTG. The party is over.


I like Mcintyre, but JTG s the WWE's Best Kept Secret


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jack Swagger. New World Heavyweight Champion.

Is this the same guy who feuded with Santino Marella not too long ago?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Prospekt's March said:


> Jack Swagger. New World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Is this the same guy who feuded with Santino Marella not too long ago?


yeah and Punk was getting beat by Morrison and the Miz before he won it the first time


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Smh, just like that ?

Swagger is the WHC and that just hurts the momemtum of the Jericho/Edge feud for no reason.

I like the guy but what ?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Morrison was the ECW champion so I fail to see the comparison.

Did you just say JTG is WWE's best kept secret? lolwat.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Introducing the one time world transitional champion, Jack Swagger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Aww whats A matter pyro?


Of course I'm mad. This guy just walked in the company like Sheamus, got buried for nearly a year and now he just beat a guy for the title who won the SmackDown! WrestleMania main event? And Christian, the guy who should've won it and was actually ready is still a complete failure with nothing to show for an entire career? Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Not only that but Christian cashing in on the exact same scenario would've made miles of more sense.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



VaderFat™ said:


> Morrison was the ECW champion so I fail to see the comparison.


Chavo was ECW champ when Punk was takign pins form Miz and Morrison




> Did you just say JTG is WWE's best kept secret? lolwat.


He is a great worker , that no one really noticed cause he was in a tag team, and has a Fun gimmick and the iwc is anti fun

When he wrestled jericho this past summer he got praise form a ton of guys, including Jericho and JR


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If this is true, it is a beautiful set up for a face Jericho to appear, better then Edge, lol. :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



VaderFat™ said:


> Not only that but Christian cashing in on the exact same scenario would've made miles of more sense.


Somebody really needs to ask Vince why he hates Christian, I demand clarification on this issue once and for all.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Chavo was somewhat credible at the time, Santino was never credible.

I'm not saying JTG doesn't have potential but there are far more wrestlers that deserve the moniker of WWE's best kept secret.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



flip25 said:


> If this is true, it is a beautiful set up for a face Jericho to appear, better then Edge, lol. :shocked:


Wont happen. Jericho has said already he hates being a face, And besides, He's the biggest Heel on smackdown, Not to mention he is aboslutely gold as a heel.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Of course I'm mad. This guy just walked in the company like Sheamus, got buried for nearly a year and now he just beat a guy for the title who won the SmackDown! WrestleMania main event? And Christian, the guy who should've won it and was actually ready is still a complete failure with nothing to show for an entire career? Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


You cant compare Swagger to sheamus

Swagger has paid his dues, has wrestled legit competition and looked good doing it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The blue clusterfuck am I reading?! This better be a fucking joke....


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Somebody really needs to ask Vince why he hates Christian, I demand clarification on this issue once and for all.


Christian is too small, needs to get on the juice.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

JTG isnt some kept secret, but he is much better in the ring than people think. Just ignore the gimmick. Maybe he'll change that as well?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WTF!?!?!?! O__O


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Somebody really needs to ask Vince why he hates Christian, I demand clarification on this issue once and for all.


Did he hate the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, Owen Hart? Some guys just never win the big one Pyro. Nothing more to it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> You cant compare Swagger to sheamus
> 
> Swagger has paid his dues, has wrestled legit competition and looked good doing it


Actually, I can. And in fact, I can take Sheamus a lot more seriously because he never lost on television (Superstars really doesn't count) and Swagger was just fueding with Santino and was a jobber who almost never made Raw when he was on the roster.

I'm also amazed somebody who wears a Sheamus avatar and reps him in his sig thinks he hasn't paid his dues.



> Did he hate the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, Owen Hart? Some guys just never win the big one Pyro. Nothing more to it.


Those guys would ALL be world champions in this era. 100%. Completely different time period. Now people like Swagger, Sheamus and Khali are winning world titles. Vince just hates Christian. There's absolutely no reason how a guy who's THAT over, THAT great on the mic, THAT good in the ring and has THAT much history in the company is getting absolutely nothing in an era where the titles change hands every 3 minutes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8245852 said:


> Of course I'm mad. This guy just walked in the company like Sheamus, got buried for nearly a year and now he just beat a guy for the title who won the SmackDown! WrestleMania main event? And Christian, the guy who should've won it and was actually ready is still a complete failure with nothing to show for an entire career? Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


I'd mark like a bitch if Christian were elevated to a feud with Jack-y Boy.

However, I bet they'll do a 3-way feud now, with Swagger probably losing the title and rendering the value of the MITB pointless. 

At least he'll probably lose the title back to Jericho or Edge soon. I hope.



> Somebody really needs to ask Vince why he hates Christian, I demand clarification on this issue once and for all.


I blame the TNA move.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Christian is too small, needs to get on the juice.


HBK? Edge? fucking Rey mysterio? :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



VaderFat™ said:


> Chavo was somewhat credible at the time, Santino was never credible.


Its not like Jack Ever lost to Santino 100 percent clean, the entire feud was swagger getting pissed about a fluke win, and then beating the shit out of santino in retaliation



> I'm not saying JTG doesn't have potential but there are far more wrestlers that deserve the moniker of WWE's best kept secret.


Being the best kept secret is the guy that no one immediately thinks of when they think future star, but could totally do it if you took a second to picture it


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Interesting.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well I hope we get Swagger/Undertaker, what better way to boost Swagger's credibility then by feuding him with the Deadman? In the meantime Jericho/Edge could finish off their feud.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

...And that person is JTG? Alright bud.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TNAfan5000 said:


> Wont happen. Jericho has said already he hates being a face, And besides, He's the biggest Heel on smackdown, Not to mention he is aboslutely gold as a heel.


It is probably a set up for the eventual confrontation with CM Punk later this year or even Wrestlemania 27. Basically after Jericho gets his title back from Swagger, his fued with CM Punk will happen next. The two best promo man in WWE against each other.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ah yes, I remember just a few months ago, when Jack Thwagger was jobbing to Santino Marella in fake Royale Rumble 1v1 matches. Now he is a world champion.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> HBK? Edge? fucking Rey mysterio? :lmao


2 of 3 were definitely on the juice at one point.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I'm also amazed somebody who wears a Sheamus avatar and reps him in his sig thinks he hasn't paid his dues.


Cause iam not a blind mark

i accept the limitations & faults of the guys i like 

I was one of the first to say Sheamus didn't pay his dues


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Seems I'm one of the only ones but I'm loving this.

Swagger v Jericho v Edge @ Extreme Rules could be a hell of a match if they book it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



-Role Model- said:


> I blame the TNA move.


Can't be, because he was massively over in 2005 and they had him buried on SmackDown! after being jobbed out in a world title fued. That's why he left, they absolutely refused to use him.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Remember when Charlie Haas said WWE were burying Swagger (one of his favorites)? He must be happy as fuck now.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Men who have taken a world title off Chris Jericho: The Rock, Triple H, Batista, John Cena, Jack Swagger.

One of these is not like the other lol.



> Swagger v Jericho v Edge @ Extreme Rules could be a hell of a match if they book it.


Swagger retains 100% unless it totally bombs I think.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is a travesty.

Jack Swagger winning the title from Jericho on SD is disgraceful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Cause iam not a blind mark
> 
> i accept the limitations & faults of the guys i like
> 
> I was one of the first to say Sheamus didn't pay his dues


And yet Sheamus has been wrestling a lot longer than Swagger has.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> marking out atm.


Of course you are, you cheer for the blandest and most uncharismatic wrestlers in the industry.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Did he hate the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, Owen Hart? Some guys just never win the big one Pyro. Nothing more to it.





Those guys were main eventers in an era where faces having a half year to full year title reign was pretty standard. These days, there has been an extremely long reign since Cena in like 2007.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Monster's Boss said:


> This is a travesty.
> 
> Jack Swagger winning the title from Jericho on SD is disgraceful.


Vince and his shitty writers need to be stopped.

We need to organize a revolt!!


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is... um... ridiculous? Yes. I think that's the word.

Swagger came out on RAW and bragged about his victory and the crowd was DEAD. Who cares how talented he is if he can't get over?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Leechmaster said:


> Of course you are, you cheer for the blandest and most uncharismatic wrestlers in the industry.


On your knees.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I like Swagger and at all and really wanted to see him become a world champion but going to be honest that came out of nowhere and was really quick maybe they shoulda waited after a epic battle between Edge and Jericho in some sort of stipulation match where Edge finally wins but Swagger comes and cashes in. Edge and Swagger feud and for Jericho let him feud with a new SD aquisition in Randy Orton.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> You cant compare Swagger to sheamus
> 
> Swagger has paid his dues, has wrestled legit competition and looked good doing it


How on Earth has Swagger paid his dues in comparison to Christian?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sheamus, at the time he won it, deserved the title far way than Swagger does now. Sheamus was being built like crazy from the start and beat Cena in a fluke-like manner. Swagger won a MITB match with 9 other people, most of whom probably should have won it over him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



flip25 said:


> It is probably a set up for the eventual confrontation with CM Punk later this year or even Wrestlemania 27. Basically after Jericho gets his title back from Swagger, his fued with CM Punk will happen next. The two best promo man in WWE against each other so it is going to be one long feud, maybe even make it a rivalry.


For a minute there I thought you were talking about a Swagger/Punk feud. Punk would make Swagger his bitch. A Jericho/Punk feud would be great, not sure how it would with both being heel though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



liberty_JAC said:


> This is... um... ridiculous? Yes. I think that's the word.
> 
> Swagger came out on RAW and bragged about his victory and the crowd was DEAD. Who cares how talented he is if he can't get over?


He will get over , he used to be over befog they buried him

Smackdown is gonna fix that


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

And to think we'd have Jericho vs. Edge at Extreme Rules in a rematch with some sort of gimmick. This is just horrible and unexpected. I never saw it coming this fast. I guess this makes it a triple threat at Extreme Rules now. Swagger won't be champion for very long I can only guess.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Smackdown starts with Chris Jericho coming down to the ring....mixed reaction when he cuts a great promo about keeping the World Title at WrestleMania 26.

Jericho is awesome on the microphone, getting great heat from the crowd.

Edge comes out to a huge pop. Edge says that he thinks he should get a rematch right now. Jericho is not taking the bait.

Edge starts beating up Jericho and ripping off his clothes to reveal taped ribs. Edge then spears Jericho. Jack Swagger then comes out to cash in MITB. Swagger hit Edge with the briefcase. The bell rings and Swagger WINS THE BELT with a power bomb. He walks out of the ring with the world title. The crowd is stunned.

Commercial time and Jericho is being helped from the ring. He's in shock. He starts throwing a tantrum up the ramp. The crowd is buzzing.

John Morrison and R Truth vs. Cryme Tyme is next. Very short. Cryme Tyme are total jobbers. Morrison wins with Starship Pain in about 1 minute. Cryme Tyme then turn on each other with Shad looking like he's turning heel. He beat up JTG pretty good. JTG gets helped to the back.

Swagger in the back halls with World T bragging to anyone who'll listen. He has a short conversation with Shelton Benjamin pretty funny stuff. Swagger is showing some personality.

They show an interview with Shad about it being his time, not very good.

Drew McIntyre is next vs. Matt Hardy. Hardy is way over. Really quick match with Drew ramming Hardy into post and DDTing him laying him out.

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/46...e-full-details-on-the-major-spoiler.html?p=1#


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> He will get over , he used to be over befog they buried him
> 
> Smackdown is gonna fix that


Yes, SD! will fix that by editing in heat for him because he won't be able to get it by himself. You also shouldn't make a new superstar WHC without them being over first, the WHC isn't meant to help you get over, it's meant for the best.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Leechmaster said:


> How on Earth has Swagger paid his dues in comparison to Christian?


who compared him Christian, we were comparing him to Sheamus


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



morris3333 said:


> Drew McIntyre is next vs. Matt Hardy. Hardy is way over. Really quick match with Drew ramming Hardy into post and DDTing him laying him out.


This should happen every week.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> On your knees.


Original response. 

Swagger marks don't make any sense when their riposte to a post is "get down on your knees". If you want to be taken seriously, learn more than five words.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yes, SD! will fix that by editing in heat for him because he won't be able to get it by himself.


First, swagger has, gottne plenty of heat when given the ball to run with, Second, they were able to Legitimize Punk, and Orton Swagger will be easy

You also shouldn't make a new superstar WHC without them being over first, the WHC isn't meant to help you get over, it's meant for the best.[/QUOTE]
if that were true then no new super star would ever win it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> who compared him Christian, we were comparing him to Sheamus


He was asking you why Swagger deserves this win instead of him.

And by the way, every answer you can give to it is wrong.



> if that were true then no new super star would ever win it


That's the dumbest statement I've ever read. Did you just claim no one who's a first time world champion has been over prior to their win?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> if that were true then no new super star would ever win it


No, this is why we have the US and IC titles. 

What type of model wrestler is Swagger in the PG era? Saying "on your knees" isn't very PG.:side:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8245977 said:


> He was asking you why Swagger deserves this win instead of him.


theres always some one more deserving

if were going to go down the list of people who deserve it more, christian is third in line behind Matt Hardy, & Kane

Swagger isn't THE MOST deserving, but he is defiantly deserving



> That's the dumbest statement I've ever read. Did you just claim no one who's a first time world champion has been over prior to their win?


Not every one no, but should we really have to wait 10 years before a guy should be considered for a world champion ship


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

How is Swagger deserving of the World title when he was just off TV for a while and treated like a jobber? How about giving Swagger wins again. And let him eventually challenge for the US title. You know, the traditional way of getting over.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> He will get over , he used to be over befog they buried him
> 
> Smackdown is gonna fix that


So thats it then? If someone isn't over then hand them the world title? Well I'll agree with you on that, no one gave two shits about Sheamus before his reign with the title. Just seems to me that the creative minds of the WWE aren't so creative if they just give people title runs in order to get over, and yet the people who are naturally over get nothing.

I'm all for Swagger being champ, but why so early? We dodged one bullet with McIntyre only to be shot in the back with Swagger. I mean come on man, you can't just shrug over the fact he's not over by saying the world title will do that for him. Using that logic, lets give the world title to Chris Masters. He has the look Vince likes. Who cares if he loses matches on Superstars against other jobbers, just give him the world title, that ought to fix it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> How is Swagger deserving of the World title when he was just off TV for a while and treated like a jobber? How about giving Swagger wins again. And let him eventually challenge for the US title. You know, the traditional way of getting over.


GTFO with your logic. This is the WWE.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> How is Swagger deserving of the World title when he was just off TV for a while and treated like a jobber? How about giving Swagger wins again. And let him eventually challenge for the US title. You know, the traditional way of getting over.


WWE don't know how to make mid-card title reigns mean anything, they just end up in clusterfuck 5 minute shitty fatal four ways on PPV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> theres always some one more deserving
> 
> if were going to go down the list of people who deserve it more, christian is third in line behind Matt Hardy, & Kane


Matt Hardy and Kane deserve it more than Christian.....ok, I'm not even gonna bother with this opinion. Wow.



> Not every one no, but should we really have to wait 10 years before a guy should be considered for a world champion ship


No, we shouldn't have to wait 10 years, we should wait until they're ready. If the talent is Brock Lesnar, they're ready when they won it. If the talent is Sheamus, they might be ready by SummerSlam. If the talent is Swagger, they might be ready by the second coming of Christ.

I know you mark for him, but come on. A week ago.....1 week ago, 7 days, Swagger was absolutely NOBODY. He wasn't EVEN what I'd classify as a midcarder, and now he's the World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Haha i love it

no one guessed that held win mitb, noone guessed held win the title least not on the smackdown after wrestlemania

love it or hate it; least you gotta do is admire the balls to do something totally unpredictable. Its refreshing and i hope its a sign of more to come


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Kane and Hardy? Tenure-ship with the WWE is not a valid reason to throw a title at someone.

Should Mark Henry get a title push now? 

I'll answer that one.

No.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> How is Swagger deserving of the World title


He debut on ECW, Got over as a heel easily, constantly performed on a high level, they moved him to raw gave him a little push in the beginning then dropped him, since we never herd and reports to the contrary, ill assume he kept his head down didn't bitch , and did as he was told [this is the paying your dues part]


remember when Sheamus first won the title and almost every one aid that Sheamus deserved the push he got?

The universe is now balanced


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is the wrong decision. Flat out wrong. And I WANTED him to win the title, but winning MITB was supposed to be his starting point for working back to a level where he could even be CONSIDERED a viable champ once he cashed in. He isn't ready for it right now, and thats what making me think they're gonna do him like they did Sheamus's terrible reign. I don't know what the deal with Jericho is, but if they had to take the belt off him, why not give it to Edge? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> First, swagger has, gottne plenty of heat when given the ball to run with, Second, they were able to Legitimize Punk, and Orton Swagger will be easy
> 
> if that were true then no new super star would ever win it


Punk failed his first time as champion, why, because he wasn't really over with the crowd at all and had no personality then. Just like Swagger now.

What Pyro said. Christian is main event material and deserved this a lot more than Swagger did. Christian is also ALREADY over with the crowd.



perro said:


> He debut on ECW, Got over as a heel easily, constantly performed on a high level, they moved him to raw gave him a little push in the beginning then dropped him, since we never herd and reports to the contrary, ill assume he kept his head down didn't bitch , and did as he was told [this is the paying your dues part]
> 
> 
> remember when Sheamus first won the title and almost every one aid that Sheamus deserved the push he got?
> ...


ECW means nothing, Punk was also over in ECW but wasn't nearly as over on RAW. He hasn't done anything since he joined RAW, so exactly did he earn this? By doing absolutely nothing when other wrestlers are working their asses off to get the title. He has also had no build up, so him winning this early is completely stupid.

Nobody said that Sheamus deserved the push he got.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Piratebill said:


> Haha i love it
> 
> no one guessed that held win mitb, noone guessed held win the title least not on the smackdown after wrestlemania
> 
> love it or hate it; least you gotta do is admire the balls to do something totally unpredictable. Its refreshing and i hope its a sign of more to come


Unpredictable doesn't mean good or worth doing. This is not 1996, Swagger is not Hulk Hogan and the World title is not the nWo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



-Role Model- said:


> Kane and Hardy? Tenure-ship with the WWE is not a valid reason to throw a title at someone.


Matt hardy is Supper over, has been in better position then Christan, and still been passed over, and is a great worker

Matt hardy 100% deserves the belt more then christian

kane you can argue, but he has been with the WWE long time, done embarrassing shit, has put over tons of guys, and put on great matches himself




> Should Mark Henry get a title push now?
> 
> I'll answer that one.
> 
> No.


Plenty disagree with that


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

He'll be a transitional champion hopefully. He'll be jobbing to Yoshi Tatsu by this time next month.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



-Role Model- said:


> GTFO with your logic. This is the WWE.





Inertia said:


> WWE don't know how to make mid-card title reigns mean anything, they just end up in clusterfuck 5 minute shitty fatal four ways on PPV.


Yeah that's true. WWE haven't used their mid-card titles properly in about 5-6 years. Even longer in a few cases. 


Pyro™;8246041 said:


> No, we shouldn't have to wait 10 years, we should wait until they're ready. If the talent is Brock Lesnar, they're ready when they won it. If the talent is Sheamus, they might be ready by SummerSlam. *If the talent is Swagger, they might be ready by the second coming of Christ.*


:lmao


perro said:


> He debut on ECW, Got over as a heel easily, constantly performed on a high level, they moved him to raw gave him a little push in the beginning then dropped him, since we never herd and reports to the contrary, ill assume he kept his head down didn't bitch , and did as he was told [this is the paying your dues part]
> 
> 
> remember when Sheamus first won the title and almost every one aid that Sheamus deserved the push he got?
> ...


The fuck? Sheamus and Swagger didn't deserve the titles at the time they got them. And everything you said on why Swagger deserves the title is complete shit. You get a World title for not complaining about jobbing and being kept off TV?

Triple H got buried for the clique farewell and he still didn't win a World title for 3 years after that happened. He kept his head down and didn't bitch.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Hey, maybe it's Vince Russo who booked this, you know, random shit and all, very Russo-esque imo. :hmm:


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Stop your whining, WWE is finally pushing someone new to the main event scene and most of the people are complaining about him winning the title. He was going to win one eventually like most money in the bank winner. The only reason people are pissed is that he didn't take the title from SuperCena instead because if he did you will all be praising him right now, lol. :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Monster's Boss said:


> He'll be a transitional champion hopefully.* He'll be jobbing to Yoshi Tatsu by this time next month*.


Yes, but that may be for the Undisputed title seeing as Tatsu may just be WWE Champion by that time.

I just don't know anymore, but the one thing I do know is that we should all pay more attention to who works who on house shows. Sheamus was working Cena months before his push and Swagger was working main event matches for the last month with ME talent.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Piratebill said:


> Haha i love it
> 
> no one guessed that held win mitb, noone guessed held win the title least not on the smackdown after wrestlemania
> 
> love it or hate it; least you gotta do is admire the balls to do something totally unpredictable. Its refreshing and i hope its a sign of more to come


"Bu but, its so obvious Drew is gonna win MITB!"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What Pyro said. Christian is main event material and deserved this a lot more than Swagger did. Christian is also ALREADY over with the crowd.


Christian wouldn't get half the reaction he gets if he was champ. He gets a Matt Hardy nostalgic pop.. put him against another guy who is over and he'd be in trouble.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> He will get over , he used to be over befog they buried him
> 
> Smackdown is gonna fix that


Usually a character's overness is used to earn a title, not the other way around.

I'll hold my breath to see what happens. But I'm wanting Jericho-quality performances from this guy, or a quick title change. Swagger gets nothing from the audience, so he has to do a lot to change my mind. Terrible move.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Triple H got buried for the clique farewell and he still didn't win a World title for 3 years after that happened.


Wow Way to Ignore EVERY THING else i said

5 minutes before people start saying he only one because of JR:no:



> He'll be a transitional champion hopefully. He'll be jobbing to Yoshi Tatsu by this time next month.


Once your a wwe champion you will always be a priority for the WWE

Kane hasn't been a champ in over a decade and they still find some thing for him to do


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



flip25 said:


> Stop your whining, WWE is finally pushing someone new to the main event scene and most of the people are complaining about him winning the title. He was going to win one eventually like most money in the bank winner. The only reason people are pissed is that he didn't take the title from SuperCena instead because if he did you will all be praising him right now, lol. :lmao


They Gave Punk the title, Both times people bitched

They gave Sheamus the Title People bitch

i say fuck it and sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## TheeFuzz (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So around Backlash last year when I watched Swagger tear it up with Christian I said to myself "I hope he gets a push with the briefcase after Christian does of coarse and then wins the title cause this guy is awesome in the ring." Well guess my wish happened... Just not after Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Once your a wwe champion you will always be a priority for the WWE
> 
> Kane hasn't been a champ in over a decade and they still find some thing for him to do


What about Khali?



> Christian wouldn't get half the reaction he gets if he was champ. He gets a Matt Hardy nostalgic pop.. put him against another guy who is over and he'd be in trouble.


They have put him against other guys who are over, such as Randy Orton at Survivor Series and he got a HUGE reaction. That's only 1 instance, but there's tons of them.


----------



## kullervo (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



flip25 said:


> Stop your whining, WWE is finally pushing someone new to the main event scene and most of the people are complaining about him winning the title. He was going to win one eventually like most money in the bank winner. The only reason people are pissed is that he didn't take the title from SuperCena instead because if he did you will all be praising him right now, lol. :lmao


not trying to start an arguement, but you're right, people DO want to see new faces in the world title scene, but people want to see the wrestlers get good PUSHES first to allow that wrestler to establish themselves as top competitors and get over with the crowd, rather then the WWE just forcing wrestlers upon us that have no prior buildup or credibility, which in turn takes away from the prestige of the belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Wow Way to Ignore EVERY THING else i said


ok


> He debut on ECW, Got over as a heel easily, constantly performed on a high level, they moved him to raw gave him a little push in the beginning then dropped him


This is the complete shit part I referenced last post. You don't get a World title like that. Especially if they drop you. 

People don't understand. You don't give someone the World title as a way of building them back up. You give them a mid-card title, and work them up to main-event status. The World champion is suppose to be one of the head stars that can carry the show. Someone the company can trust, brand and market. Swagger is none of that. He's not even a star.

No idea what creative is thinking. But then again, titles are a joke in wrestling nowdays.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Christian wouldn't get half the reaction he gets if he was champ. He gets a Matt Hardy nostalgic pop.. put him against another guy who is over and he'd be in trouble.


Thats funny. Cause I remember at Survivor Series when Christian pinned both members of Legacy and was about to eliminate that guy in your avatar he got a pretty wild pop. Pretty good for a guy who is booked like a midcarder, and is always in matches with midcarders.

Seems to me like your being a little bias. Christian is over, accept if or GTFO. If he is ever lucky enough to win the title by nothing short of a miracle then his overness will increase. 

At least I can accept the people who are over even if I don't like them, but to just completely ignore their overness and brush it off as some sort of "nostalgia" treatment, then I don't even know what to say about you.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Wow Way to Ignore EVERY THING else i said
> 
> 5 minutes before people start saying he only one because of JR:no:
> 
> ...


Jobbing to everyone, like Swagger will be doing in a month.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rubcLWj3AqM

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> People don't understand. You don't give someone the World title as a way of building them back up. You give them a mid-card title, and work them up to main-event status. The World champion is suppose to be one of the head stars that can carry the show. Someone the company can trust, brand and market. Swagger is none of that. He's not even a star.


This. You don't throw the title around to every jobber in the company just because people like HBK are leaving and the WWE is desperate for new stars, but they did it with Sheamus, they did it with Swagger and I have absolutely no doubt that Mcintyre WILL be world champion by the end of the year.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Christian wouldn't get half the reaction he gets if he was champ. He gets a Matt Hardy nostalgic pop.. put him against another guy who is over and he'd be in trouble.


What the hell are you talking about??? This makes absolutely no fucking sense at all!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

How long before Zack Ryder gets the World Title? I say he has it before July.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Is this... is this serious?

Like, I need time to get excited about a World Title win.

Is this fucking serious?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is ridonculous. REALLY? Swagger? World Heavyweight fuckin champion? On top of that he beats JERICHO?

Oh God. I'm just going to have to see how this plays out. But this has Sheamus 2.0 written all over it.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Echoes said:


> Thats funny. Cause I remember at Survivor Series when Christian pinned both members of Legacy and was about to eliminate that guy in your avatar he got a pretty wild pop. Pretty good for a guy who is booked like a midcarder, and is always in matches with midcarders.
> 
> Seems to me like your being a little bias. Christian is over, accept if or GTFO. If he is ever lucky enough to win the title by nothing short of a miracle then his overness will increase.
> 
> At least I can accept the people who are over even if I don't like them, but to just completely ignore their overness and brush it off as some sort of "nostalgia" treatment, then I don't even know what to say about you.


Overness? The guy has been in ECW wilderness for-fucking-ever, irrelevant in WWE. He showed up on PPV's sporadically, of course he's gonna get some reaction. Making him the top guy, promos/main events each week.. I just don't think he'd get those pops over a consistently long time in the spotlight.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> Is this... is this serious?
> 
> Like, I need time to get excited about a World Title win.
> 
> Is this fucking serious?


From the reaction that I've seen from Pyro...it's serious...Swagger is world champion...

My God that had a horrible sound to it!!


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger should of won the WWE title because that thing is honestly a toy but the World title shouldnt just be thrown around like this really does ruin the prestige


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger, the wrestler who is just a notch above Santino in the comedy wrestler role is now world champ? Jericho injured? (Ironic ) Uhm... wow, I mean... wow. This is just sad. Fuckin joke really.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

http://hostingbytes.us/images/2/7668561.jpg


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This wasn't even a case of pushing Swagger b/c he was massively over with the crowd, or b/c they had to, or any other logical reason. It's just as bad, and in a way even worse than how Sheamus was pushed. It made no sense, there was no feud, win-streak or nothing. It just goes to show how worthless the under-card titles are. And just ruined the Edge/Jericho feud completely. The reason people get mad at pushed like this is b/c of how it's done. They give guys like Morrison or Kingston botched pushes and try to build them up. Yet Swagger just gets a WT...randomly. I really can't think of many people on the roster that would make a worse champion. People always say "Your tired of the same ol wrestlers. You asked for a new guy in the main event , here he is". It's like saying your tired of eating at McDonald's and someone offers you a pile of crap.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> ok
> 
> This is the complete shit part I referenced last post. You don't get a World title like that. Especially if they drop you.
> 
> People don't understand. You don't give someone the World title as a way of building them back up. You give them a mid-card title, and work them up to main-event status. The World champion is suppose to be one of the head stars that can carry the show. S*omeone the company can trust, brand and market*. Swagger is none of that. He's not even a star.


Swagger is Each and every one of those things


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



jasonviyavong said:


> Swagger should of won the WWE title because that thing is honestly a toy but the World title shouldnt just be thrown around like this really does ruin the prestige


And you mark for him according to your sig?


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*

I'm trying to think of a snarky way to respond to that crap, but I think shut the fuck up is more appropriate.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Overness? The guy has been in ECW wilderness for-fucking-ever, irrelevant in WWE. He showed up on PPV's sporadically, of course he's gonna get some reaction. Making him the top guy, promos/main events each week.. *I just don't think he'd get those pops over a consistently long time in the spotlight.*


So what you're saying is that he's getting big pops because he's not seen that much...but if he was put in the main event and put in important fueds with guys like Jericho, Edge, Punk, Orton, HHH, Cena, and the rest of the top guys then he'd get smaller pops and the fans would not care about him that much...:hmm:.....you're an idiot...


----------



## GADVFREAK99 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Sheik said:


> This is ridonculous. REALLY? Swagger? World Heavyweight fuckin champion? On top of that he beats JERICHO?
> 
> Oh God. I'm just going to have to see how this plays out. But this has Sheamus 2.0 written all over it.


I disagree with you, Swagger has had some experience in the WWE. He was a former ECW Champion and has fueded with some good wrestlers like Kingston. Him being WHC makes more sense then Shameus who came out of nowhere and won the belt.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So wait... people are saying "Sheamus 2.0" like it's a bad thing. Last time I checked, Sheamus 1.0 was a successful experiment that is currently enjoying some pretty nice aftereffects.

If that's the case, then things are looking up already.

Pretty funny how people try to put a label on something, yet have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger-Future World Champ-I Called It*

I have this deep sinking feeling if he wins a title, it won't be on a PPV but on a random episode of Smackdown or some crazy shit. Just a thought.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

alright, seriously whats done is done, give him a month or two to see how he goes, besides he might gain more of a following this way. Plus Smackdown needed a younger fresh WHC heel after Chris.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Because a jobber like Swagger (getting owned by Santino on occasion), who looks like a fucking joke (I mean seriously, what's wrong with his face and how he moves? It's embarrassing.) And a lisp as bad as it could possibly get without shooting projectile saliva. There is something SEVERELY wrong with this.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> So what you're saying is that he's getting big pops because he's not seen that much...but if he was put in the main event and put in important fueds with guys like Jericho, Edge, Punk, Orton, HHH, Cena, and the rest of the top guys then he'd get smaller pops and the fans would not care about him that much...:hmm:.....you're an idiot...


Just sayin people might not be so receptive to him in that spot week after week. A Christian title run feels familiar to me.. even tho I aint seen it. I want fresh guys there so I might be a lil biased.. apologies, it's late :sad:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> So wait... people are saying "Sheamus 2.0" like it's a bad thing. Last time I checked, Sheamus 1.0 was a successful experiment that is currently enjoying some pretty nice aftereffects.
> 
> If that's the case, then things are looking up already.
> 
> Pretty funny how people try to put a label on something, yet have no idea what they're talking about.


Yup. Sheamus two point mother-fuckin OH. Sheamus' title reign was horrible. You can talk like "you know what your talking about" all you want, but Sheamus didn't feel credible as a champ. He had no build. Same with Swagger. I'm gonna give it a chance, but it makes no fucking sense as of right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger is Each and every one of those things


Are you 10 years old? One of those kids in the stand with the Cena shirt that doesn't know shit about wrestling? 

You fail to understand the simplest concepts. He's not even fully groomed. It's like expecting a 1 month old baby to walk and not fall on his ass.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

i feel sick. it was bad enough when swagger won MITB and christian got snubbed again but hes the champ? over jericho? what fucking idiots are in charge there.
they learnt nothing from sheamus. people STILL dont give a fuck about him.
ive lost my desire to watch for a while.. same thing happened when sheamus won.. i just didnt have the energy to sit through such shit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> alright, seriously whats done is done, give him a month or two to see how he goes, besides he might gain more of a following this way. P*lus Smackdown needed a younger fresh WHC heel after Chris.*


Another Plus for Swagger


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

i'd love to see the reactions if Kofi or Drew did this.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Overness? The guy has been in ECW wilderness for-fucking-ever, irrelevant in WWE. He showed up on PPV's sporadically, of course he's gonna get some reaction. Making him the top guy, promos/main events each week.. I just don't think he'd get those pops over a consistently long time in the spotlight.


You're probably right. Remember how his last run in the mainevent bombed?

Oh wait.

Until there is concrete evidence that Christian can't hold his own in the mainevent then you have no business saying who is over and who isn't. And at the moment, it seems all the evidence is against you, seeing as how he has managed to keep being over every week on ECW, a brand, that as you put so cleverly, is "in the wilderness" and "irrelevant to WWE". He has been able to hold his own against guys like Jericho and Punk. Not to mention his run in with Sheamus on Raw.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Sheik said:


> Yup. Sheamus two point mother-fuckin OH. Sheamus' title reign was horrible. You can talk like "you know what your talking about" all you want, but Sheamus didn't feel credible as a champ. He had no build. Same with Swagger. I'm gonna give it a chance, but it makes no fucking sense as of right now.


They didn't make the best booking decisions, that's for sure, but at the end of the day Sheamus' title reign WORKED. That's the point I'm trying to make. It propelled him and now he's literally a feud away from solidifying himself as one of "the guys."

If Swagger's reign accomplishes the same thing then WWE has to be considered complete geniuses.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The ONLY justifiable solution is for Edge to take the world title off of Swagger at Extreme Rules, Punk taking the belt off Edge at Over the Limit, then Punk holding onto the belt through Fatal Four Way, Money in the Bank, and SummerSlam. Then he can drop it at Night of Champions.

The Swagger mess is forgotten, Edge becomes 10 time champion, Punk's 1 year SES build up to a world title is realized with a healthy 4 month reign, and the world title's prestige is back on track.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Are you 10 years old? One of those kids in the stand with the Cena shirt that doesn't know shit about wrestling?
> 
> You fail to understand the simplest concepts. He's not even fully groomed. It's like expecting a 1 month old baby to walk and not fall on his ass.


Swagger mad ehis debut 2 fucking years ago dumb ass

they gave him the ball to run with 6 months after he made his debut on ecw and guess what, he ran with it, he was labeled an instant future world champion, FOR A FUCKING REASON

He has the size the look, the mic skills, and the ring skills

and he wont cry like a bitch the second he isn't used the 100 % right way


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> alright, seriously whats done is done, give him a month or two to see how he goes, besides he might gain more of a following this way. Plus Smackdown needed a younger fresh WHC heel after Chris.


You mean like Punk, the superstar who gets more heat than Swagger ever will?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Another Plus for Swagger


i love Y2J but dude is 39. smackdown as the superior brand needs to keep pushing for newer younger world champions. Since late 2009 was Sheamus' big Raw push, it looks like early '10 Swagger will be this years big Smackdown push.



Leechmaster said:


> You mean like Punk, the superstar who gets more heat than Swagger ever will?


as i said let him run with the belt even for a short while before we judge, besides in the process it opens new fueds


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Just sayin people might not be so receptive to him in that spot week after week. A Christian title run feels familiar to me.. even tho I aint seen it. I want fresh guys there so I might be a lil biased.. apologies, it's late :sad:


Dude...go to sleep...because you're not making ANY sense right now...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

*New Generation Era: 1993- 1996

*


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Leechmaster said:


> You mean like Punk, the superstar who gets more heat than Swagger ever will?


This. 32 years old and can have another epic world title run through the summer. 4 month reign plz. World title prestige is in need of a tune up.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Giving guys like Sheamus and Swagger the belts so early in their careers with no build whatsoever, devalued the belts, even though in the long run may help both their careers, it devalued the titles. 

I miss the days of a guy being in the main event scene for two years then winning the belt, Swagger went from midcard to main event without any progression, hell it happened in 3 days.

I am still hoping for Christian to get that World title or WWE title. Hopefully the right moment comes along.


----------



## Muta Scale (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

oh stop bitching, you know all of you marked out when he was about to cash it in on raw. 

like any of you given the money in the bank opportunity (kayfabe) wouldn't cash it when the champ is hurt. 

and swagger is one hell of a wrestler that will put on great matches.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> The ONLY justifiable solution is for Edge to take the world title off of Swagger at Extreme Rules, Punk taking the belt off Edge at Over the Limit, then Punk holding onto the belt through Fatal Four Way, Money in the Bank, and SummerSlam. Then he can drop it at Night of Champions.


Yes, because four consecutive World Title changes in as many months is a GREAT idea.

Nah, I'd rather just see Swagger get the same length or longer as Sheamus did, except with much more respect in the booking department than Sheamus got.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> This. 32 years old and can have another epic world title run through the summer. 4 month reign plz. World title prestige is in need of a tune up.


Not even 32 yet (he's 31). In fact, he's younger than Sheamus by 9 months.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger mad ehis debut 2 fucking years ago dumb ass
> 
> they gave him the ball to run with 6 months after he made his debut on ecw and guess what, he ran with it, he was labeled an instant future world champion, FOR A FUCKING REASON
> 
> ...


Wait did you say mic skills? :lmao

He doesn't have the important things though, like charisma, being a draw, personality, and mic skills(he does NOT have mic skills.)


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger mad ehis debut 2 fucking years ago dumb ass
> 
> they gave him the ball to run with 6 months after he made his debut on ecw and guess what, he ran with it, he was labeled an instant future world champion, FOR A FUCKING REASON
> 
> ...


That's all well good but uh...why aren't you mentioning what he did right before the MITB?? You know....where he was barely seen on TV...jobbing to Santino and being completely irrelevant to the show...yeah thats it...why wasn't that mentioned??

The look?? He looks like an overgrown damn dork!


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Muta Scale said:


> oh stop bitching, you know all of you marked out when he was about to cash it in on raw.
> 
> like any of you given the money in the bank opportunity (kayfabe) wouldn't cash it when the champ is hurt.
> 
> and swagger is one hell of a wrestler that will put on great matches.


IF anyone did mark out I can assume it was because of their desire to see Cena lose; not to see Swagger win. Just guessing.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Muta Scale said:


> oh stop bitching, you know all of you marked out when he was about to cash it in on raw.
> 
> like any of you given the money in the bank opportunity (kayfabe) wouldn't cash it when the champ is hurt.
> 
> and swagger is one hell of a wrestler that will put on great matches.


Marking for Swagger to win a world title? He's terrible. Plain and simple. Sheamus has proven that he can roll with it imo. Swagger is the type of guy who proved to me that he's the one who needs an opponent to get a good match out of HIM. Ala Christian feud. Everything else from Swagger was God awful embarrassing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™;8246185 said:


> They didn't make the best booking decisions, that's for sure, but at the end of the day Sheamus' title reign WORKED. That's the point I'm trying to make. It propelled him and now he's literally a feud away from solidifying himself as one of "the guys."
> 
> If Swagger's reign accomplishes the same thing then WWE has to be considered complete geniuses.


Agreed. I'm not sure how anyone can dispute the success of Sheamus' push. I wasn't a fan of him winning the title when he did and his reign wasn't very good but because of it he went from being some big guy beating up jobbers on ECW to a credible, over upper-carder on the cusp of the main event. 

If this does the same thing for Swagger then it's a great move. I hope he retains at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™;8246209 said:


> Yes, because four consecutive World Title changes in as many months is a GREAT idea.
> 
> Nah, I'd rather just see Swagger get the same length or longer as Sheamus did, except with much more respect in the booking department than Sheamus got.


In other words, you want a guy who's been a jobber since last years draft to be booked better than a guy who was undefeated until last month with no logic behind it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That's all well good but uh...why aren't you mentioning what he did right before the MITB?? You know....where he was barely seen on TV...jobbing to Santino and being completely irrelevant to the show...yeah thats it...why wasn't that mentioned??


HE lost once to Santino in a fluke win

You know What punk was doing Before he cashed in the case last year?

Jobbing to Kane and umaga

You know what he was doing the year Before that?

Jobbing to kane, and Jericho before Jericho was worth a shit again

now who is the best heel on the Roster?


and what show did he do it on


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> In other words, you want a guy who's been a jobber since last years draft to be booked better than a guy who was undefeated until last month with no logic behind it.


I want Swagger to be booked like Sheamus SHOULD'VE been booked.


----------



## Muta Scale (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Marking for Swagger to win a world title? He's terrible. Plain and simple. Sheamus has proven that he can roll with it imo. Swagger is the type of guy who proved to me that he's the one who needs an opponent to get a good match out of HIM. Ala Christian feud. Everything else from Swagger was God awful embarrassing.


lol you never watched swaggers matches then 

go youtube swagger vs cena (ecw champ vs cena as WHC)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger mad ehis debut 2 fucking years ago dumb ass
> 
> they gave him the ball to run with 6 months after he made his debut on ecw and guess what, he ran with it, he was labeled an instant future world champion, FOR A FUCKING REASON
> 
> ...


Anyone can have the ball on ECW of all shows. Nobody gives a fuck about that show or the that title. 

Going from ECW to Raw or Smackdown is like getting promoted to the big leagues. Different ball game. 

Let's see where Swagger's star power ranks among WWE talent.

You have the Cena/Orton/Triple H/Jericho/Edge/Taker/Batista main-event level
Then you have the Miz/Show/Morrison/Christian level
Then you have.............Matt Hardy (lol)
Swagger fits right under here, but over the likes of Chavo and Santino. 

You mean to tell me that's World Champion stardom? He was at that middle level (which isn't even main-event) for a little until they pushed him down.

Let me put this in capital letters for you. HE DOESN'T HAVE THE STAR POWER, CREDIBILITY OR MOMENTUM TO BE THE WORLD CHAMPION. HE BARELY HAS ENOUGH TO BE A US CHAMPION.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> Yes, because four consecutive World Title changes in as many months is a GREAT idea.
> 
> Nah, I'd rather just see Swagger get the same length or longer as Sheamus did, except with much more respect in the booking department than Sheamus got.


HELL of a lot better then Swagger keeping the belt any longer then 1 month. Wait until he starts doing championship promos. People WILL laugh at him like people are laughing at Abyss over in TNA. Goofy world champion with a lisp after being a jobber since on RAW/Fat guy in a mask who thinks he's Hogan trying to win a world title with a magic ring.

That's the level of fail it will have.

And besides, a 4 month reign is really long by WWE standards, even going through SummerSlam, a big 4 PPV. And it'll be Punk doing this. It is a GREAT idea.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I am still in a bit of a state of shock...


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So pretty much the only positives to Swagger win is that he's new, and he's young. Wow...that really puts things in perspective. The negatives out-weigh the positives by far in this case.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> In other words, you want a guy who's been a jobber since last years draft to be booked better than a guy who was undefeated until last month with no logic behind it.


No one will remember his jobber Raw run if his smackdown run goes really well. I barely remember the same Sheamus on ECW.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> I am still in a bit of a state of shock...


Marked out?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™;8246236 said:


> I want Swagger to be booked like Sheamus SHOULD'VE been booked.


And hope that ever so short attention span of the WWE Universe kicks in, right? Let's turn Swagger into Kurt Angle immediately because he's on a different brand now, even though he wouldn't have been in the top TWENTY title contenders 4 days ago. 

He's been a joke since his ECW championship reign ended. Take it slow.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> HELL of a lot better then Swagger keeping the belt any longer then 1 month. Wait until he starts doing championship promos.


Apparently he's already done one championship promo and it was apparently pretty good.

Wouldn't be the first time that Swagger has cut a good promo. Also wouldn't be the first time that some stubborn people on here have denied it.

And Pyro, I agree with you. I have mixed feelings on this BECAUSE I wanted them to take it slow just like any other sensible person. But if they can pull this off, then more power to them.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> HE lost once to Santino in a fluke win
> 
> You know What punk was doing Before he cashed in the case last year?
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait wait...how can you job to KANE AND UMAGA AND JERICHO??? 2 of them are former world champions. One of them was a fucking unstoppable freight train that mowed through everybody! Who is Santino????


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Wait wait wait wait...how can you job to KANE AND UMAGA AND JERICHO??? 2 of them are former world champions. One of them was a fucking unstoppable freight train that mowed through everybody! Who is Santino????


Jericho was a joke at the time

Kane is a ME jobber

and Umaga hadn't been seen for months

and Santio was fluke win, every one conveniently forgets swagger destroying him in relation for that fluke


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Also Pyro, one more thing. Remember how I always said it takes one moment for a heel to instantly restore his credibility?

That's true of any heel, whether you like him or not. If this were a face character, I'd be much more inclined to agree with you because they're supposed to get fans to believe in them and support them, so they have to work harder to restore their credibility. Heels though, all they have to do is remind the crowd that they're a threat. 

It's been like that ever since forever.


----------



## irabu (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This has the IWC abuzz if nothing else. I'm reserving judgment until I see more of Swagger, as I just got back into wrestling.


----------



## 2Xx (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Maybe we should just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Let me put this in capital letters for you. HE DOESN'T HAVE THE STAR POWER, CREDIBILITY OR MOMENTUM TO BE THE WORLD CHAMPION. HE BARELY HAS ENOUGH TO BE A US CHAMPION.


Sheamus didn't have any of those things either.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah, and look what happened there. Automatic success.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Just saw it live ( i live in vegas ) and that was awesome. I still think his lisp is dumb, but it really gets him good heat with the crowd. The crowd tonight ate it up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> This. You don't throw the title around to every jobber in the company just because people like HBK are leaving and the WWE is desperate for new stars, but they did it with Sheamus, they did it with Swagger and I have absolutely no doubt that Mcintyre WILL be world champion by the end of the year.


wasnt jbl given a sudden gimmick change and then randomly awarded the title?

wasnt BROCK given the title his first few months in the company before winning another belt?

wasnt hulk hogan given the wwf title his first week in the company?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

To those who dont like the change, wait for how its executed on tv, im sure it'll come off better than just reading the spoilers.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Paladine said:


> Just saw it live ( i live in vegas ) and that was awesome. I still think his lisp is dumb, but it really gets him good heat with the crowd. The crowd tonight ate it up.


ooo more ddetails please 

[i am also really interested in the Cryme tyme break up if you can share details on that ill rep you]


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> Sheamus didn't have any of those things either.


and look what happened... nobody gives a shit about him, still.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Paladine said:


> Just saw it live ( i live in vegas ) and that was awesome. I still think his lisp is dumb, but it really gets him good heat with the crowd. The crowd tonight ate it up.


were they saying "fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck "


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The fuck I choked while eating a Rice Krispie bar while reading this... If you excuse me I'll go mark the fuck out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> Yeah, and look what happened there. Automatic success.


That's what I'm saying. They obviously saw how well the Sheamus experiment worked so now they're trying it with Swagger. If it fails then so be it but I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> Sheamus didn't have any of those things either.


It took him to lose the title and feud with Triple H to feel like he finally had a place on the card. He didn't fit in, in the main-event scene. 

Lesnar fit perfectly.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



ultimatekrang said:


> and look what happened... nobody gives a shit about him, still.


Have you seen RAW the past couple of weeks?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> It took him to lose the title and feud with Triple H to feel like he finally had a place on the card. He didn't fit in, in the main-event scene.
> 
> *Lesnar fit perfectly.*


your hindsight's 20/20 but very few people agreed w/ you in 2002


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™;8246272 said:


> Also Pyro, one more thing. Remember how I always said it takes one moment for a heel to instantly restore his credibility?
> 
> That's true of any heel, whether you like him or not. If this were a face character, I'd be much more inclined to agree with you because they're supposed to get fans to believe in them and support them, so they have to work harder to restore their credibility. Heels though, all they have to do is remind the crowd that they're a threat.
> 
> It's been like that ever since forever.


Difference is, they tried to book Sheamus to look like a threat.

Swagger's not even a threat to Michael Cole. Plus he won the title in a cowardly heel way.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So did Edge. Twice. And CM Punk.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



ultimatekrang said:


> and look what happened... nobody gives a shit about him, still.


it must suck being deaf and blind doesn't it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> So did Edge. Twice. And CM Punk.


and you know....Shamus's win wasn't exactly the cleanest win in history ether


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah... but he has a lisp. >:[)

- I'm gonna give this a chance, but I still don't like it. Sheamus was really new when his experiment took place. He had only lost to Goldust. (A veteran, has been praised by Jericho among others). Swagger had more then enough time to look like he was going to be apart of the "Future Endeavored" list. Then all of a sudden wins MitB AND the world title off of Jericho, with HOW many people that could've taken the head SD! guy role? It's harder to forgive that kind of booking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



WCW said:


> your hindsight's 20/20 but very few people agreed w/ you in 2002


I marked when Lesnar won the title in 02.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Jericho was a joke at the time
> 
> Kane is a ME jobber
> 
> ...


Jericho being a joke at the time is YOUR opinion. 

Besides that...one of those MITB's were meant for Jeff but he got suspended.

And I can't see how you actually compare what CM Punk(fueding with Main Eventers) compared to what Swagger did(fueding with Santino)...there's no comparison.

Not only that, Punk didn't job to Umaga at all considering he won the Samoan Strap Match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Yeah... but he has a lisp. >:[)


You know what, i can under stand hating on a guy, cause of his lack of skill, or his charisma, his attire, or his gimmick

but hating on a guy cause he was born pale, or he has a lisp, both of which they were probably teased for heavily as children

pisses me off

its some unneeded school yard bullshit that they cant really control in the first place


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> It took him to lose the title and feud with Triple H to feel like he finally had a place on the card. He didn't fit in, in the main-event scene.
> 
> Lesnar fit perfectly.


You're missing the big picture though. Maybe Sheamus didn't fit, maybe his reign did suck, but he fits NOW all because they gave him the belt. The crowd started reacting to him before he lost the title. The feud with Hunter will probably end up putting him over as a true star but his championship win got the ball rolling. They gave him the top spot and said sink or swim. He swam. Swagger could do the same thing.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sheamus being pale works because he's Irish. It makes for a stronger gimmick. It doesn't effect anything. A lisp is the main thing that ruins your mic work which is VERY important being a world champion. Lisps are fuckin hilarious when they come out of a guy trying to be tough and mean.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Jericho being a joke at the time is YOUR opinion.
> 
> Besides that...one of those MITB's were meant for Jeff but he got suspended.
> 
> ...


Punk Jobbed to Umaga at judgment day

also Umaga and Kane were not main eventers


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> You know what, i can under stand hating on a guy, cause of his lack of skill, or his charisma, his attire, or his gimmick
> 
> but hating on a guy cause he was born pale, or he has a lisp, both of which they were probably teased for heavily as children
> 
> ...


The lisp is faked. It started when he debut'd on Raw if I recall correctly. I've seen him on superstars doing a promo WITHOUT THE LISP. It's fake.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> They gave him the top spot and said sink or swim. He swam. Swagger could do the same thing.


Point proven period. WWE knows that they don't HAVE to do these "quick fixes" as you've (Headliner) liked to call them, but they've taken the chance and said "Here you go, don't let us down." And in fact, it was WWE who ended up letting Sheamus down with how they booked him -- but he didn't give up. Sheamus worked his ass off like he has with everything else and look where he is now.

I have no reason to believe that Swagger couldn't do the same or better -- especially after hearing how hot the crowd apparently was.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

But there's an easy answer. Swagger isn't on Punk's level on any aspect of pro wrestling except for overall body size. And their career's leading up to their MitB win and so on. 

Putting it even simpler... Swagger was on the verge of getting future endeavored where Punk was not. Easy.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Sheamus being pale works because he's Irish. It makes for a stronger gimmick. It doesn't effect anything. A lisp is the main thing that ruins your mic work which is VERY important being a world champion. Lisps are fuckin hilarious when they come out of a guy trying to be tough and mean.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

First off, I like Jack Swagger he has great potential, it seems they are trying to make Swagger a early goofy type Kurt Angle back in the glory days of WWE (WWF). I was ok for him to winning MITB and but goddamn already?!??

He has absolutely no build up/momentum/no recent credibility under his belt at the moment other then being Mr. MITB obviously.

Here in my options that maybe WWE wanted to put the title on Swagger

-Jericho may have been injured-
-Jericho is planning to take time off-
-Jericho must of spilled hot coffee on Vince/pissed off somebody backstage or whatever to make them strip him from the title-

If its one of those options then ok then, I don’t mind it at all. If not? There is no excuse from WWE to just drop the Edge/Jericho feud out of nowhere and put it on Jack Swagger who not only been barely seen on RAW, but has no momentum or no proper build up. 
If this was fresh off his ECW run then I have no problem about it but this…is just stupid.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I really don't see how you can really compare to Sheamus push to this. At the very least he "retired" Jamie Noble, and won the BR on Raw. He was at least made to look legit before facing Cena. Swagger couldn't even get in a decent match on Raw and now he's the champion. Talk about forced.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm just going to say that anyone who honestly thought Swagger had a chance of being released is kidding themselves.

WWE decided a long time ago that they wanted this guy to be on top. They're not gonna release a guy like that.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Oh yes perro, one of the biggest faces in his era/ever. A lisp from a jolly fat guy with the gimmick of a common working American is completely different then a goofy looking jock with a lisp trying to be this big bad heel.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Oh and btw, for the people who say Swagger don’t generate heat?….don’t let your hate fool you…seriously, Swagger has been generating Heat since his ECW days.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

/wrists.

Sigh. (not at Swagger winning, but Jericho losing)


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Punk Jobbed to Umaga at judgment day
> 
> also Umaga and Kane were not main eventers


I don't know what kind of definition you have for jobbing but he clearly did not job. He won at Extreme Rules and then Umaga won at Judgement Day. How is that jobbing?? It's a fued. You can't expect him to win every match. And besides Punk wasn't a main eventer at the time either!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The King Of Bling said:


> First off, I like Jack Swagger he has great potential, it seems they are trying to make Swagger a early goofy type Kurt Angle back in the glory days of WWE (WWF). I was ok for him to winning MITB and but goddamn already?!??
> 
> He has absolutely no build up/momentum/no recent credibility under his belt at the moment other then being *Mr. MITB obviously*.
> 
> ...


*MITB*-The contract is valid for one year up to the next year's WrestleMania, and the briefcase holder—dubbed "Mr. Money in the Bank"—can appear on any program and cash in the contract at the date, place, and time of their choosing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> Point proven period. WWE knows that they don't HAVE to do these "quick fixes" as you've (Headliner) liked to call them, but they've taken the chance and said "Here you go, don't let us down." And in fact, it was WWE who ended up letting Sheamus down with how they booked him -- but he didn't give up. Sheamus worked his ass off like he has with everything else and look where he is now.
> 
> I have no reason to believe that Swagger couldn't do the same or better -- especially after hearing how hot the crowd apparently was.


Agreed. I think Swagger has the skill set to make this work, especially with a supporting cast of Jericho, Edge, Mysterio and Punk. 

The other thing is, if it doesn't work, who exactly does it hurt? No one. Jericho didn't lose any credibility, Edge doesn't need the title, Taker doesn't need it, and Punk and Mysterio are doing their own thing right now. There's no loser here. If Swagger fails and falls back down the card it won't be worse than what he was doing on Raw with Santino.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Anyone who WANTS spoilers knows where the fucking spoiler thread is. I read your thread title first and thought immediately mitb cashed in, but I could forgive as it only leads me to speculate and it might not be the case (pun not intended).

But that asshole King of Bling (who I can't rant on in his thread because it got closed) actually starts a thread titled "SO WE ALL HEARD THE SPOILER ABOUT SWAGGER *SPOILER*).

Yeah fucking nice one asshole, that coulda been a hugely surprising moment that made SD awesome to watch unprepared. Sorry, my anger is really aimed at him I just have nowhere else relevant to vent it.

Ahhh well, might as well go in and read the damn spoilers now even though I was hoping to continue my streak of avoiding them. *sigh*.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Oh yes perro, one of the biggest faces in his era/ever. A lisp from a jolly fat guy with the gimmick of a common working American is completely different then a goofy looking jock with a lisp trying to be this big bad heel.


not really, the Lisp is barley noticeable, the only reason any oen mentions it is cause Pyro and Christian brought it up


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> I really don't see how you can really compare to Sheamus push to this. *At the very least he "retired" Jamie Noble*, and won the BR on Raw. He was at least made to look legit before facing Cena. Swagger couldn't even get in a decent match on Raw and now he's the champion. Talk about forced.


Who the FUCK is Jamie Noble??? What did he accomplish in the WWE besides absolutely nothing?? That goes about as far as Mark Henry using Mae Young as a reference that he can participate in porn! It means absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I don't know what kind of definition you have for jobbing but he clearly did not job. He won at Extreme Rules and then Umaga won at Judgement Day. How is that jobbing?? It's a fued. You can't expect him to win every match. And besides Punk wasn't a main eventer at the time either!


he jobbed to kane twice in a row, Got jumped by umaga repeatedly, and then jobbed to him again on ppv, and was going to job to him AGAIN! and Extreme rules had Umaga not got suspended


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> not really, the Lisp is barley noticeable, the only reason any oen mentions it is cause Pyro and Christian brought it up


People definitely noticed it in ECW before Christian's return. It is noticeable.

And I repeat myself... Punk was not in danger of getting released... Swagger WAS. He was borderline useless until WWE got all big on "experimenting" all of a sudden.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> You're missing the big picture though. Maybe Sheamus didn't fit, maybe his reign did suck, but he fits NOW all because they gave him the belt. The crowd started reacting to him before he lost the title. The feud with Hunter will probably end up putting him over as a true star but his championship win got the ball rolling. They gave him the top spot and said sink or swim. He swam. Swagger could do the same thing.


I'm sure he could of got to the same point without the World Title. Even if he challenged, lost but put him a good fight.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The amount of hate for Swagger on these boards must've convinced people that he was in danger of getting released. That's the only conceivable way such a ridiculous notion could've ever been created.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Who the FUCK is Jamie Noble??? What did he accomplish in the WWE besides absolutely nothing?? That goes about as far as Mark Henry using Mae Young as a reference that he can participate in porn! It means absolutely NOTHING.




It's not so much who the wrestler was...obviously. It's the fact Sheamus wasn't doing a jobber impression, on superstars almost every week. He was on Raw actually doing _something_. Sheamus wasn't a joke, barely defeating Santino. They didn't even try with Swagger, it was literally out of nowhere. And shows how pointless it is to even try to give anyone a decent, well thought out push.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> People definitely noticed it in ECW before Christian's return. It is noticeable.
> 
> And I repeat myself... Punk was not in danger of getting released... Swagger WAS. He was borderline useless until WWE got all big on "experimenting" all of a sudden.


Swagger was never in danger of being released

even when he wasn't being used their was a long list of guys that would go before they let swagger slip away


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Inertia said:


> Marked out?


No as in I can not believe that they had Jack Thwagger pin Chris Jericho. Vince is thinking that the Sheamus experiment is going to work on any young talent that he sees fit and I think that is a huge fucking mistake.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't understand how Swagger was 'in danger of being released.' Obviously he couldn't have been in too bad of shape if he was featured on the WM card while 27 other males weren't. Not winning matches or not being on TV much doesn't necessarily mean somebody in on the chopping block.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't _hate_ Swagger and I don't _hate_ this decision either, but this should've been Christian.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> No as in I can not believe that they had Jack Thwagger pin Chris Jericho. Vince is thinking that the *Sheamus experiment* is going to work on any young talent that he sees fit and I think that is a huge fucking mistake.


this should be a IWC meme :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> I'm sure he could of got to the same point without the World Title. Even if he challenged, lost but put him a good fight.


Maybe but I'm not gonna argue against something that worked.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> It's not so much who the wrestler was...obviously. It's the fact Sheamus wasn't doing a jobber impression, on superstars almost every week. He was on Raw actually doing _something_. Sheamus wasn't a joke, barely defeating Santino. They didn't even try with Swagger, it was literally out of nowhere. And shows how pointless it is to even try to give anyone a decent, well thought out push.


I understand what you're saying...that's my damn problem with it. How can a guy go from being irrelevant on tv to all of damn sudden being a world champion. Im calling it right now. Drew McIntyre will be the next one to win a championship.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I understand what you're saying...that's my damn problem with it. How can a guy go from being irrelevant on tv to all of damn sudden being a world champion. Im calling it right now. Drew McIntyre will be the next one to win a championship.


Thank you. This is why I hate it also. I was a Swagger fan up until he went to RAW where I stopped caring for him. He literally was a jobber. With no storyline, a babyface like Evan Bourne will face Swagger just so Bourne can be more of a face and that was the end of it. That is jobbing. Even Santino beating Swagger. It was funny because it was like "Hey! Funny jobber pinned not so funny jobber! They're not gonna win the Rumble anyways LAWLZ"
Sheamus was not a joke nor would he job. He was relatively new as well. Swagger was waist deep in jobber water. You cant compare the 2 situations. This is a fuckin joke. No other way around it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Enforcer said:


> I don't understand how Swagger was 'in danger of being released.' Obviously he couldn't have been in too bad of shape if he was featured on the WM card while 27 other males weren't. Not winning matches or not being on TV much doesn't necessarily mean somebody in on the chopping block.


No, you're right. It doesn't.

What it does mean is that WWE had no fucking clue what to do with him up until about a month ago. Some dumb ass on the creative team thought it would be a big swerve to have Jack Thwagger win it and cash it in within a weeks time and shock everyone. Congrats, you shocked everyone by having him pin one of the best wrestlers ever on a taped show. Now you have the World Title on someone who really shouldn't have it around their waste, and instead of continuing the Edge/Jericho feud, we get Thwagger thrown in the middle of it. Hopefully he loses that shit quick. 

Sigh :no:...sometimes I feel like the WWE creative team now just tries these random ass swerves, with no future plans in place, because they think that the shock factor will get a superstar over. Shock value only works when it is done once in a blue moon, and/or when it is a complete and utter swerve from an established superstar. 

This is just random as hell... You pretty much said it right here Storm18:



CM Storm18 said:


> Thank you. This is why I hate it also. I was a Swagger fan up until he went to RAW where I stopped caring for him. *He literally was a jobber. With no storyline, a babyface like Evan Bourne will face Swagger just so Bourne can be more of a face and that was the end of it. That is jobbing. *Even Santino beating Swagger. It was funny because it was like "Hey! Funny jobber pinned not so funny jobber! They're not gonna win the Rumble anyways LAWLZ"
> Sheamus was not a joke nor would he job. He was relatively new as well. *Swagger was waist deep in jobber water.* You cant compare the 2 situations. This is a fuckin joke. No other way around it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*






That was 2 freaking months ago. Did Jack Swagger get down on his knees and give Vince a sloppy surprise?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't _hate_ Swagger and I don't _hate_ this decision either, but this should've been Christian.


You're preaching to the choir. But sadly, the easier that it gets for Vince to push young guys like this, the worse it's gonna look for Christian(even though it's already over). Look at Sheamus(even though it's hard as hell to do). He made a living by sneaking up on people and kicking them. Now he's a heat magnet. It's easy to gain heat as a heel. Just beat up on some babyface or some top star. Now whether the heat is because he's doing a good job or people(like me) just hate him legitimately is a different question. But nevertheless the bastard is getting heat and that's what matters.

Same thing goes for Swagger. People are gonna boo the shit outta him cause he's the champion. But that's exactly what Vince wants. It doesn't matter what you're booing him for, as long as you're booing him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Billy Kidman said:


> That was 2 freaking months ago. Did Jack Swagger get down on his knees and give Vince a sloppy surprise?


your Point?

It was a fluke win, Santino didn't even fucking pin him


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You're preaching to the choir. But sadly, the easier that it gets for Vince to push young guys like this, the worse it's gonna look for Christian(even though it's already over). Look at Sheamus(even though it's hard as hell to do). He made a living by sneaking up on people and kicking them. Now he's a heat magnet. It's easy to gain heat as a heel. Just beat up on some babyface or some top star. Now whether the heat is because he's doing a good job or people(like me) just hate him legitimately is a different question. But nevertheless the bastard is getting heat and that's what matters.
> 
> Same thing goes for Swagger. People are gonna boo the shit outta him cause he's the champion. But that's exactly what Vince wants. It doesn't matter what you're booing him for, as long as you're booing him.


its like taking a short cut when you think about it


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah, but every time there was a blue moon out where Swagger would wrestle a match on RAW, he'd lose to Evan Bourne. >_>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> I'm just going to say that anyone who honestly thought Swagger had a chance of being released is kidding themselves.
> 
> WWE decided a long time ago that they wanted this guy to be on top. They're not gonna release a guy like that.


Yeah, they decided it, but that was a year ago when they gave him the ECW title. He didn't make WrestleMania, he lost the title to Christian, everything about ECW shifted to Christian, he went to Raw and fell off the face of the Earth. I never thought he would be released but I don't see how anyone could think that he COULDN'T have been. It clearly looked like a case of lost faith. Hell, maybe it even was, but then Vince had a trademark mind switch. 

And you know as well as anyone that a very talented guy can not have a program, be forgotten about and eventually be put on the chopping block. You bring up the case of Elijah Burke in that scenario all the time.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I wonder who used "teh backstage powerz" for Swagger? Because there's no way Vince just wanted to do this out of the blue. And surely, people went rabid about that when Sheamus won, and if/when Drew ever does...well. It just looks like Vince just thought "Aww... **** it. I'm going to just do whatever, and people will still watch".


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Yeah, but every time there was a blue moon out where Swagger would wrestle a match on RAW, he'd lose to Evan Bourne. >_>


once....he lost ONCE!

oh my fucking god i hat e you all so much:no:


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If you have 5 matches and got pinned once, that's great. If this happened in the span of a year. That's BAD. Obvious exaggeration, but you get the point.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Hey, maybe Christian denied the MITB win, and wanted a younger superstar to win it.. you never know.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> its like taking a short cut when you think about it


That's EXACTLY what it is. Any type of reaction is good reaction because it's something that they can adjust to and work with. Think about it...Shame-us didn't get any heat when he first won...and he took the title off CENA. It wasn't until right before he lost the title that the heat started coming. Now IMO, it was just cause people were sick of him being champion. But regardless of what it was, he got it. He attacked HHH while HHH was giving a tearful farewell to his best friend, not gonna lie...that was genius for them to do because it made people hate his ass even more.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It's like whatever happens, Christian is on the wrong end.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ph3n0m said:


> Anyone who WANTS spoilers knows where the fucking spoiler thread is. I read your thread title first and thought immediately mitb cashed in, but I could forgive as it only leads me to speculate and it might not be the case (pun not intended).
> 
> But that asshole King of Bling (who I can't rant on in his thread because it got closed) actually starts a thread titled "SO WE ALL HEARD THE SPOILER ABOUT SWAGGER *SPOILER*).
> 
> ...


LOL oh cry me a goddamn river little one, get over it, but I will apologize for posting that, I wasn’t even thinking about the Smackdown spoiler thread at that time which is why I immediately closed that thread and post my opinion here. anywho



perro said:


> once....he lost ONCE!
> 
> oh my fucking god i hat e you all so much:no:


and didn't Swagger lose in a fluke like fashion as well?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ricebowl9999 said:


> Hey, maybe Christian denied the MITB win, and wanted a younger superstar to win it.. you never know.


He's directly said he wants to be a WWE world champion. So yes, I do know.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The King Of Bling said:


> LOL oh cry me a goddamn river little one, get over it, but I will apologize for posting that, I wasn’t even thinking about the Smackdown spoiler thread at that time which is why I immediately closed that thread and post my opinion here. anywho


You immediately closed that thread? You don't have the power to do that bro. Just be more careful with the thread title next time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm shocked, but hey, that's what can happen with the Money in the Bank case!

I wanna see what happens on Friday before I can judge.

I like Thwagga a lot, so we'll see.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

At the very least the WWE has shown people never expect what makes the most sense. Never use logic, or expect silly things like talent, charisma and over-ness, or continuity on-screen to mean anything when WT's are concerned. I haven't been this disappointingly puzzled by a decision made in the WWE in a long time.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> It's like whatever happens, Christian is on the wrong end.


Honestly, I've given up on him, at least for now.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

List of the people/things I would rather see win the World Title:

Christian
Hornswoggle
Santino Marella
Santina Marella
Kung Fu Naki
Big Dick Johnson
The Sign Guy
Blue Meanie
Vickie Guerrero
Katie Vick
CM Punk’s chest hair
Randy Orton’s pose
Shelton Benjamin’s momma
Gene Okerlund in a dress
Vince McMahon's ass

Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> At the very least the WWE has shown people never expect what makes the most sense. *Never use logic, or expect silly things like talent, charisma and over-ness, or continuity on-screen to mean anything when WT's are concerned.* I haven't been this disappointingly puzzled by a decision made in the WWE in a long time.


NOW YOU'RE GETTING IT MY FRIEND.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Its probably been said already but this was done just to get the belt back on Edge. They didn't want Edge beating Jericho for the title, so they had Swagger cash in and win it after Jericho was beat down. Then they're doing a number 1 contenders match next week between Edge/Jericho that Edge will win, then he will win the belt at Extreme Rules. Its a shame that Jericho got screwed again with another month long reign. I thought him winning at Mania could possibly lead to a lengthy reign but of course not. This was all done to get the belt back to Edge without him beating Jericho for it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



DivineCC said:


> Its probably been said already but this was done just to get the belt back on Edge. They didn't want Edge beating Jericho for the title, so they had Swagger cash in and win it after Jericho was beat down. Then they're doing a number 1 contenders match next week between Edge/Jericho that Edge will win, then he will win the belt at Extreme Rules. Its a shame that Jericho got screwed again with another month long reign. I thought him winning at Mania could possibly lead to a lengthy reign but of course not. This was all done to get the belt back to Edge without him beating Jericho for it.


Noe that would be truly Pointless and really hurt the WWE in the long run


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> At the very least the WWE has shown people *never expect what makes the most sense. Never use logic, or expect silly things like talent, charisma and over-ness, or continuity on-screen to mean anything when WT's are concerned.* I haven't been this disappointingly puzzled by a decision made in the WWE in a long time.


Lol nice post. Also, QFT. It's a must.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow, absolute shocker. I used to really dislike Swagger, but for some reason he has grown on me a fair bit. I'm pretty ambivalent towards the guy all round, similar to how I feel about Mcintyre. His entrance makes me laugh, so that's something. Probably too soon for him to hold the WHC, but I'll definitely reserve my judgement until later on in the reign.

I'm not sure they'll go with Jericho/Edge/Swagger at Extreme Rules. Based on the Raw tag match, I'm thinking they might go with an Orton/Swagger feud. Maybe with the plan then being Orton and Cena being on separate shows as champions. Not sure how that would work though, with Jericho entitled to a rematch technically.




perro said:


> your Point?
> 
> It was a fluke win, Santino didn't even fucking pin him


The point people are making still stands. The fact that he was feuding with Santino in the first place is enough to say his credibility isn't very big.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> Who Posted? Total Posts: 309
> User Name	Posts
> perro 35
> Pyro™ 20
> ...


i made the top 5, yay!


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Forum post count has same swerve power as Swagger world champ. Awesome.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



rcc said:


> The point people are making still stands. The fact that he was feuding with Santino in the first place is enough to say his credibility isn't very big.


The extent of the feud was Santino's fluke win, and Swagger beating the shit out of him in retaliation

it lasted what 3 weeks?

it isnt worth mentioning at all


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> i made the top 5, yay!


Sweet i win the thread


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Just like Swagger was up until after his match at Mania. I would've taken Kofi, Matt, Christian, Ziggler AND Shelton all over Swagger because they all at least would've been realistic and made some sense.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> You immediately closed that thread? You don't have the power to do that bro. Just be more careful with the thread title next time.


I saw an option it said closed thread and I clicked on it, then I didn't see it anymore, so I assume I closed it since it was mine, unless The Administrator did it and yes of course will do, I wasn't thinking at the time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Just like Swagger was up until after his match at Mania. I would've taken Kofi, Matt, Christian, *Ziggler *AND Shelton all over Swagger because they all at least would've been realistic and made some sense.


Zigggler who has less build , less mic and wrestling skills, and less credible matches against credible opponents makes more sense ...HOWWWW exactly?

Oh right blind hate my bad


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> The extent of the feud was Santino's fluke win, and Swagger beating the shit out of him in retaliation
> 
> it lasted what 3 weeks?
> 
> it isnt worth mentioning at all


Losing to Santino AND Evan Bourne...that's DEFINITELY worth mentioning...especially when it was a beat the clock match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Losing to Santino AND Evan Bourne...that's DEFINITELY worth mentioning...especially when it was a beat the clock match.


Santino is not worth mentioning

Bourne Fine,


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

MITB winners don't need credibility. They're potrayed as fluke-champions..


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ricebowl9999 said:


> MITB winners don't need credibility. They're potrayed as fluke-champions..


except RVD*


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Zigggler who has less build , less mic and wrestling skills, and less credible matches against credible opponents makes more sense ...HOWWWW exactly?
> 
> Oh right blind hate my bad


Ziggler, who had an epic feud with Rey Mysterio on SmackDown! when Swagger was doing nothing? Less mic skills and less wrestling ability? Ziggler was mat wrestling Kane and winning when Swagger was jobbing to the under card of the RAW roster. Ziggler is gold on the mic with his gimmick, and I'm not wiping spit off my face or laughing at him. What credibility does Swagger have? Ziggler was at least on TV nearly if not always every week. Wtf are you talking about again?

Oh right, blind marking my bad.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Ziggler, who had an epic feud with Rey Mysterio on SmackDown! when Swagger was doing nothing? Less mic skills and less wrestling ability? Ziggler was mat wrestling Kane and winning when Swagger was jobbing. Ziggler is gold on the mic with his gimmick, and I'm not wiping spit off my face or laughing at him. What credibility does Swagger have? Ziggler was at least on TV nearly if not always every week. Wtf are you talking about again?
> 
> Oh right, blind marking my bad.


IT was a good feud that Rey Carried all the fucking way but Epic? please

When Ziggler was trying to get people to remember his name Swagger was having great matches with Christian, Dream AND Finlay

Ziggler is so bland in every aspect of his character, Gold on the mic Please, the only time he was ever interesting was when he was dating maria and was coming off like a tweener, but instead of expanding on that they made him a full blown generic heel


Swagger had people saying he was a future champion a month after he made his debut, Ziggler had people saying "isn't that the male cheerleader guy, no not kenny the other "one"


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Santino is not worth mentioning
> 
> Bourne Fine,


Santino's overness allows it to be worth mentioning...not to mention...that shit was funny as hell lol. Swagger got beat by the cobra :lmao!!


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> IT was a good feud that Rey Carried all the fucking way but Epic? please
> 
> When Ziggler was trying to get people to remember his name Swagger was having great matches with Christian, Dream AND Finlay
> 
> ...


It takes 2 to Tango and Ziggler was a great person to work with. How you didn't see it is beyond me.

Ziggler telling people his name = gimmick... Finlay/Swagger was a terrible match/feud. Dreamer/Swagger was average at BEST and it was a feud with Christian. Swagger doesn't even deserve an ounce of credit except for being big to compliment Christian's "Brain over Braun" which proved to make Swagger look stupid as fuck.

Cuz the slicked back bleach blonde haired guy, always saying his name, who is as cocky as sin is bland. While "I'm an American and uh, have an amateur background(so does Ziggler btw)... and uh, I'm big... I won the ECW title belt once... I have pyro go off when I do push ups and uh... I lisp... and I lose a lot... yeah that's about it." is super awesome?

Generic heel who was getting time on TV and winning matches...

Swagger was looked as a world champion before dropping off the face of the planet when Ziggler was still being used every week. So yeah.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Losing to Santino AND Evan Bourne...that's DEFINITELY worth mentioning...especially when it was a beat the clock match.


No they're not worth mentioning because WWE's core audience don't remember that. Sure some people on here bring up Swagger losing to Santino and Sheamus losing to Goldust but do you really think that the casuals and the kids give a fuck about that?

The majority of the people going home from that Smackdown taping aren't going to be thinking 'OMG How can Thwagger get the belt? He lost to Santino Marella two months ago.' are they? And the same goes for the vast majority that will be watching on Friday night.

Nobody can really say whether Swagger getting the belt is a good move or not at this point. If in 2/3 months Swagger is in the same position that Sheamus is now then I don't see how anybody could criticise WWE for the decision because it will have worked.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> It takes 2 to Tango and Ziggler was a great person to work with. How you didn't see it is beyond me.
> 
> Ziggler telling people his name = gimmick... Finlay/Swagger was a terrible match/feud. Dreamer/Swagger was average at BEST and it was a feud with Christian. Swagger doesn't even deserve an ounce of credit except for being big to compliment Christian's "Brain over Braun" which proved to make Swagger look stupid as fuck.
> 
> ...


Swagger is world champion. Ziggler is not.

/Discussion


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ziggler would've been a better candidate to win, anyway. He has more talent, charisma, a gimmick, he's looked legit as of late and actually made it onto the show he was apart of. He was already on SD would have made more sense _logically_.....nevermind.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sure but it would've made more sense then Swagger. FIVE other guys would've made more sense then Swagger in that match. Fact of the matter is, this could mean Santino wins at MitB and cashes it in on Cena the next RAW and win. THAT'S HOW LOW SWAGGER WAS ON THE CARD. It would be NO different then Swagger's win.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> It takes 2 to Tango and Ziggler was a great person to work with. How you didn't see it is beyond me.
> 
> Ziggler telling people his name = gimmick... Finlay/Swagger was a terrible match/feud. Dreamer/Swagger was average at BEST and it was a feud with Christian. Swagger doesn't even deserve an ounce of credit except for being big to compliment Christian's "Brain over Braun" which proved to make Swagger look stupid as fuck.


 Wow wait to contradict your self Swagger deserves no credit from his matches with Christian, but the vastly inferior matches Dolph had with rey were because dolph is great also swagger had a couple of verry good matches with finlay


> Cuz the slicked back bleach blonde haired guy, always saying his name, who is as cocky as sin is bland. While "I'm an American and uh, have an amateur background(so does Ziggler btw)... and uh, I'm big... I won the ECW title belt once... I have pyro go off when I do push ups and uh... I lisp... and I lose a lot... yeah that's about it." is super awesome?


ziggler dosent even have a character any more, Swagger still dos, also Beign Cocky dose Not give you a personality, thats all there was to ziggler, he had nothign to back it up, no title, no impressive wins no back round worth mentioning, he was just a generic cocky heel


> Generic heel who was getting time on TV and winning matches...


Ziggler dissipered of tv for about as long as swagger did




> Swagger was looked as a world champion before dropping off the face of the planet when Ziggler was still being used every week. So yeah.


you make it sound like Ziggler did some thing any thing of note after the wwe gave up on him


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ricebowl9999 said:


> Swagger is world champion. Ziggler is not.
> 
> /Discussion


Yeah, because being world champion means alot these days...


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Dolph was great, he could work different styles really, really well. He's technically sound AND he can fly AND has good striking moves. How many people can work good matches with Rey, JoMo AND Kane? Ziggler because he's so diverse. Swagger... is a gorilla.

Ziggler = HIGHLY underrated.

It's because now he isn't being used. Even CM Punk looked characterless when he wasn't being used. CM FUCKING PUNK. Swagger's character is literally based off of being an All American. REALLY? Cuz I'm sure there are at least 5 other superstars who are all Americans or at least the majority of the roster FROM America. XD

Incorrect, Ziggler was still on TV when Swagger was not. More then not anyways.

Ziggler did do something note worthy. He was labelled as the guy who should have taken the IC belt off Mysterio at SummerSlam (a big 4 PPV) but didn't and for some reason the belt was given to Morrison who also didn't drop it to Dolph. Even after all this pushing, Morrison is still not over while Dolph was a red hot heel. 

He was waiting to explode on a larger show then Swagger making him more legit. What happened? Poor booking. Just like now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Ziggler would've been a better candidate to win, anyway. He has more talent, charisma, a gimmick, he's looked legit as of late and actually made it onto the show he was apart of. He was already on SD would have made more sense _logically_.....nevermind.


Why? The MITB winner can go after any title he wants, so why should he only focus on RAW if he's on that show? You could also say it's smarter to go to SD! because the competition is less fierce there. 

I like the move and I'm definitely going to watch him cash it in. Swagger is a fine wrestler and will become better over the years. Ziggler just looks less threatening so he would need to be build up, not to mention people are seriously going overboard with him having charisma, he first needs to cut a decent promo without making goofy faces the whole time.

So, Swagger vs. Jericho vs. Edge at Extreme Rules? Sounds good


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> He's technically sound AND he can fly AND has good striking moves.


 WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?



> How many people can work good matches with Rey, JoMo AND Kane?


Allot of people actually



> Ziggler because he's so diverse. Swagger... is a gorilla.


Swagger is better then every thing you just said Dolph was good at, In fact retarded, you take any match ether has ever had an you will see swagger blows dolph out of the fucking water

He's faster, Crisper, more charismatic and just down right better 




> It's because now he isn't being used. Even CM Punk looked characterless when he wasn't being used. CM FUCKING PUNK. Swagger's character is literally based off of being an All American. REALLY? Cuz I'm sure there are at least 5 other superstars who are all Americans or at least the majority of the roster FROM America. XD


its the Thats the gimmick hes so damn proud about it that it makes you want to boo him, you know like angle



> Ziggler did do something note worthy. He was labelled as the guy who should have taken the IC belt off Mysterio at SummerSlam (a big 4 PPV) but didn't and for some reason the belt was given to Morrison who also didn't drop it to Dolph. Even after all this pushing, Morrison is still not over while Dolph was a red hot heel.


so he will rememberd as a "Almost was" very nice
.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> No, this is why we have the US and IC titles.
> 
> What type of model wrestler is Swagger in the PG era? Saying "on your knees" isn't very PG.:side:


Can we act a bit more mature...

I have to watch this and then give my opinion on it. After I see what actually went down then I can judge if this cashing in was the right move, and if it was booked right.

All I can say right now is wow......


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Heard about this in YouTube comments lol.. First time I've got spoiled since starting to use the internet for WWE stuff (about 1 year ago!). Anyways I HOPE this is true, but I won't believe until I see it myself. Tomorrow is april 1st.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jethro said:


> *he first needs to cut a decent promo without making goofy faces the whole time.*


You were referring to Swagger right?


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?


You're kidding me right?



> Allot of people actually


Kk, name them please.



> Swagger is better then every thing you just said Dolph was good at, In fact retarded, you take any match ether has ever had an you will see swagger blows dolph out of the fucking water


You mean Swagger, the guy who looks awkward as fuck in everything he does? Swagger matches blowing Ziggler matches out of the water? My God you are a delusional Swagger mark.



> He's faster, Crisper, more charismatic and just down right better


Did I read he was more crisp then Ziggler? Do you watch SmackDown! That's actually LMFAO worthy. Faster? Now you're just being stupid. Charismatic? When stumbling on your words and sentences and pounding yourself on the chest exposing your massive overbite is considered charisma then sure.




> its the Thats the gimmick hes so damn proud about it that it makes you want to boo him, you know like angle


Americans booing a proud American makes so much damn sense to me. Thanks mate.



> so he will rememberd as a "Almost was" very nice


Yup, shit happens. Like Swagger's random win.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

cant help but to think this pushed wouldve been a perfect fit for this one canadian wrestler who name just eludes me right now


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

YES! I am now watching SmackDown EVERY week! I'm absolutely overjoyed!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I can see why they've done this. With Cena on one brand, they feel they can take the risk with a new champion on the other. It was the same with Sheamus on Raw opposite Taker on Smackdown. Now is as good a time as any to make new stars, and while they may not have done it perfectly, they're at least trying. I can see why people may not like it, but personally, I'm happy with the move.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow.

Epic.

Can't say I'm too upset.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso

Heres the vid, props to Jericho really selling the injury.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

^I posted that already in the spoilers thread.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

No doubt most will bitch about this.

But for all you people who moan about predictablity and it being boring, LOL.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ooooooh, yeah! Thank you for that, WWE! Finally, ONE great decision!

Go Jack, my boy!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



King Kenny said:


> ^I posted that already in the spoilers thread.


i just noticed now,lol.

Crowd loved it the cash in, quickest ever


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Cool. Now lets see something good done with him.
Haven't read the whole thread but he could fued well with Taker given his size. Maybe not carrying the strap but it could be enough to push him up to that level.
Swagger vs Taker at WMXXVII anyone?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I can see why they've done this. With Cena on one brand, they feel they can take the risk with a new champion on the other. It was the same with Sheamus on Raw opposite Taker on Smackdown. Now is as good a time as any to make new stars, and while they may not have done it perfectly, they're at least trying. I can see why people may not like it, but personally, I'm happy with the move.


They're not trying, they're getting desperate and just thrusting anyone they like into the main event with no sense behind it. I'll bet any money that Mcintyre has that belt within 6 months. 

The only person they're TRYING to make a star is Miz, and they're succeeding. That's why when it's his turn to carry the gold, everybody's going to take it seriously. Everybody else they just expect to magically carry the biggest position in the company when they're called upon on a moments notice. And the worst part is, they're ruining the people who they DID give build up to like Christian and Kofi.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

wow is wwe trying yo piss off Pyro or something.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

WWE really know how to book 'em.

That is honestly the most goddamn ridiculos thing I've read in a _long_ time. Does anyone even know who Jack Swagger is, let alone care? I mean, he's got some potential, but he's done shit all for the past six months. 

WWE are so bloody lazy nowadays. Instead of building superstars up gradually they just throw them randomly into the title scene and hope for the best. It doesn't make for interesting, logical viewing, and it's not a good way to get someone over.

More than anything though, I feel bad for Jericho. His fued with Edge was doing fine and really shouldn't have been broken up like this.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



World Wide said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> WWE really know how to book 'em.
> 
> ...


You said it all.

All I can say on the topic is...for FUCK sake.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger has all the credentials though, he is 6ft 6, he is built like a shit brick house, he is a fantastic amature Wrestler as well, its not ridiculous him winning the title, its ridiculous the way they have booked him, however winning the MitB including the match its self is simply a lazy way to build people up, CM Punk was losingleft right and center when he won his two MitB matches


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

At least CM Punk was holding titles before he won MITB, though. Swagger was at the same level as Evan Bourne before Sunday.


----------



## SuckerPunchSteve (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8246904 said:


> At least CM Punk was holding titles before he won MITB, though. Swagger was at the same level as Evan Bourne before Sunday.


Bullshit. CM Punk was losing cleanly to the Miz in early 2008, who barely won singles matches. Punk's win was more credible than Swagger's, yeah, but the comparison is dumb. Meanwhile Evan Bourne barely wins a fucking match, let alone appears on PPVs. Swagger had the ECW title, had great matches with Christian and has been on plenty of PPV plenty of times. Plus, Swagger looks like a rapist. Instant heat.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger was losing clean to Bourne and Santino, their careers are still where they are. Miz is turning into a superstar. Swagger was so far gone people assumed he would be future endeavored. ECW title doesn't mean jack. Especially now that it's defunct.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Again, thank you WWE. Lazy booking or not, it's what Swagger deserves.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

And here many were thinking that Sheamus' build to a major title was ridiculous...


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It is ridiculous that superstars are winning titles without any buildup now but can you really blame WWE? They need stars fast. They're probably thinking ''Buildup? Fuck it. We won't lose any viewers and we'll be making a new star.'' Dunno what is happening to the Edge/Jericho feud now though.


----------



## SuckerPunchSteve (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Swagger was losing clean to Bourne and Santino, their careers are still where they are. Miz is turning into a superstar. Swagger was so far gone people assumed he would be future endeavored. ECW title doesn't mean jack. Especially now that it's defunct.


Who are these people? A few smarks in the IWC? That doesn't mean shit. Jimmy Wang Yang and Mark Henry still have jobs. Swagger wasn't anywhere near close to being fired. I'm not claiming that this is necessarily a wise move, but I'm going to wait and see before making dumb judgements about whether this was a good decision without even seeing the footage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



SuckerPunchSteve said:


> Bullshit. CM Punk was losing cleanly to the Miz in early 2008, who barely won singles matches. Punk's win was more credible than Swagger's, yeah, but the comparison is dumb.


Jeff Hardy was the intended winner in 2008, though. You have to be able to forgive the WWE because Jeff is a moron and went and got his dumb ass suspended, and coming off the wellness policy scandal with signature pharmacy about 6 months prior, Punk was the only person they could trust with the MITB. Swagger got the world title just because he's not Christian, which means Vince was willing to throw away build up for the sake of someone else winning the MITB. 



> Meanwhile Evan Bourne barely wins a fucking match, let alone appears on PPVs. Swagger had the ECW title, had great matches with Christian and has been on plenty of PPV plenty of times. Plus, Swagger looks like a rapist. Instant heat.


Yes, Swagger WAS very credible, and certainly more so than Bourne. That's the key word. He WAS. His entire time on Raw, his push fell like a plane that ran out of fuel.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The Swagger fan/boys are really ecstatic with this decision.. It's odd how seldom someone can step aside from bias and admit their favorite wrestler was pushed terribly/wrongly...randomly. Had it been someone else, they didn't favor..why, it would be a travesty.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

John Cena, Jack Swagger, Randy Orton, Sheamus, The Miz, Edge - WWE is set for the next 5 years. Great main-event.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Thats certainly unexpected but I dont think Swagger will keep the title very long


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Biggest slap in IWC face from WWE since Christian not being Jeff Hardy attacker(?) . I love this stuff like this.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> At least CM Punk was holding titles before he won MITB, though. Swagger was at the same level as Evan Bourne before Sunday.


Hey, remind me what titles CM Punk held before he won the MITB?

Oh, right. The ECW Title and nothing else.

And he lost it to Chavo Guerrero.

Face it, Swagger and Punk were on a similar level (albeit with Punk a bit higher). The Bourne comparison is ridiculous.



CM Storm18 said:


> Swagger was losing clean to Bourne and Santino, their careers are still where they are. Miz is turning into a superstar. Swagger was so far gone people assumed he would be future endeavored. ECW title doesn't mean jack. Especially now that it's defunct.


Swagger lost clean-ish to Bourne who isn't an outright jobber, and I don't recall seeing him lose clean to Santino.

And if you thought Swagger was going to be future endeavored, then my only question is "What do windows taste like?"



Smokin' Joe said:


> And here many were thinking that Sheamus' build to a major title was ridiculous...


While Sheamus was never beaten per se, he didn't beat anyone of consequence. Swagger at least had a lengthy reign in ECW, beating Matt Hardy and Christian along with some others.

And who could forget Ricky Ortiz? :lmao


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Vovi said:


> Biggest slap in IWC face from WWE since Christian not being Jeff Hardy attacker(?) . I love this stuff like this.


It worked out well with Matt I thought. Made for a great feud and great 'Mania match.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm a big Jack Swagger fan. Well done to him and well done to the WWE for doing something different!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



RetepAdam. said:


> Hey, remind me what titles CM Punk held before he won the MITB?
> 
> Oh, right. The ECW Title and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Yes, the ECW title, but he JUST came off winning it, Swagger hasn't held the ECW title since last APRIL. That's an entire year, and he fell into shit afterwards.

Yeah, he lost to Chavo, but Chavo wasn't jobbing to a midget then. And Swagger got punked out by Santino, and Evan Bourne recently.

And, as I said, Punk WASN'T the intended winner, Jeff Hardy was. They had no choice but to give it to Punk. I would've rather seen them give it back to Kennedy, but since he was involved in the signature pharmacy scandal and had 2 prior injuries it was never going to happen.

When Punk was actually intended to win MITB, the second year, he won the tag titles AND the IC title. Not to mention the world title, but that goes without saying because of the first MITB.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> Just like Swagger was up until after his match at Mania. I would've taken Kofi, Matt, Christian, Ziggler AND Shelton all over Swagger because they all at least would've been realistic and made some sense.


Kofi - sure. He's been over. I'd love to see him get a proper build-up, and they've got a year to do it.

Matt - He has years of credibility to his name, but he has done pretty much nothing lately. I like the guy, but I'm not sure he could ever carry a show, and it's not like he had any momentum. Was he even appearing in singles matches?

Christian - I mean, this was the logical pick. Either Vince just hates the guy, or they have something in mind for him later this year. He has the star power and charisma to be a top dog. I hope they give him his chance to run.

Ziggler - While I'm very high on Dolph, it would have been even more of a swerve if he had won it. He's been on a bit of a hot streak lately, but with proper booking, I think he's a year away. His mic skills aren't spectacular, but he's good in the ring and he has a lot of charisma. He's one step behind where Kofi was at the beginning of Kofi's feud with Orton. He needs a legitimate feud, and it wouldn't hurt for it to be with an established guy and for something other than a midcard title.

Shelton - Nah, come on now. Don't be ridiculous. He'd certainly have earned it in real life, but what kayfabe logic can you use for him being championship material all of a sudden?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'd like to have seen the reaction if he had successfully cashed in against Cena


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


An uber-talented young guy won his first World Title. Be happy.


----------



## SuckerPunchSteve (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8246953 said:


> Jeff Hardy was the intended winner in 2008, though. You have to be able to forgive the WWE because Jeff is a moron and went and got his dumb ass suspended, and coming off the wellness policy scandal with signature pharmacy about 6 months prior, Punk was the only person they could trust with the MITB. Swagger got the world title just because he's not Christian, which means Vince was willing to throw away build up for the sake of someone else winning the MITB.


You know who else isn't Christian? Kofi Kingston. Drew McIntyre, too. They're much more obvious choices. Regardless of whether someone hates Christian or not, someone likes Swagger.



> Yes, Swagger WAS very credible, and certainly more so than Bourne. That's the key word. He WAS. His entire time on Raw, his push fell like a plane that ran out of fuel.


By the same token he's by no means a jobber. He has obvious talent in the ring, and even with the lisp he's good on the mic. They had big plans for him and at some point they dropped the ball, and are trying to it up and give it back to him. Is it rushed? Probably. But it might pay off. I applaud a multi-million dollar corporation with ratings that could be better, not to mention facing the closest thing they've had to legitimate competition in 9 years taking a big risk like this. I look forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> Christian - I mean, this was the logical pick. *Either Vince just hates the guy*, or they have something in mind for him later this year. He has the star power and charisma to be a top dog. I hope they give him his chance to run.


It's this. There's no way 2 people who haven't earned anything get a world title before he does under normal circumstances. I can't believe how over he's been for his entire 2009-2010 run and they did NOTHING with it.



> You know who else isn't Christian? Kofi Kingston. Drew McIntyre, too. They're much more obvious choices. Regardless of whether someone hates Christian or not, someone likes Swagger.


Randy Orton stopped Kingston's push and Mcintyre's got the IC title right now so I guess since they wanted the cash in immediately, it wasn't going to happen with him but he's gonna win it later this year anyway. 



> and even with the lisp he's good on the mic.


Nooooooo....



> I applaud a multi-million dollar corporation with ratings that could be better, not to mention facing the closest thing they've had to legitimate competition in 9 years taking a big risk like this. I look forward to seeing where it goes.


Yeah, TNA and the 0.6 rating they just drew is a real threat to Vince...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I love Jericho, but I love Swagger. THIS IS AWESOME.

Everyone moans about the older guys holding the titles, the WWE is doing something about it and putting it on the right people. Swagger, Miz, McIntyre, etc. I am thrilled.

I love Jericho, but this is such a huge rub for SWAGGER~!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Yes, the ECW title, but he JUST came off winning it, Swagger hasn't held the ECW title since last APRIL. That's an entire year, and he fell into shit afterwards.
> 
> Yeah, he lost to Chavo, but Chavo wasn't jobbing to a midget then. And Swagger got punked out by Santino, and Evan Bourne recently.
> 
> ...


And yet, they still had him cash it in and win the world title.

Speaking of Kennedy, I realize that the guy had main event feuds before he won MITB, but are we really holding the US Title higher than the ECW Title?

Back to Swagger, though. He "lost" to Santino in an Over The Top Rope Challenge on a fluke and then spent the following few weeks beating the shit out of him.

His loss to Bourne? A product of a distraction by The Miz.

Back when Triple H picked up losses to The Brooklyn Brawler and J.R., were you calling for him to be out of the title scene because of a lack of credibility?

Swagger has wins over Matt Hardy, Christian, MVP, Finlay, and a good portion of the midcard. The only reason that Christian was viewed as more of a favorite was because of his history. Since his ECW debut, the two have been booked almost equally (with the exception of the two embarrassments of Swagger since he's a heel). Like I said before, Kofi would have been the logical choice, but even in recent months of bad booking, Swagger's still looked like a physical threat who just didn't have his head screwed on straight.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8246994 said:


> It's this. There's no way 2 people who haven't earned anything get a world title before he does under normal circumstances. *I can't believe how over he's been for his entire 2009-2010 run and they did NOTHING with it*.


He hasn't been particularly over in my eyes. I didn't watch much ECW, but on Raw and on PPV his reactions weren't anything to shout about. I'd like to remind you of how skinny Christian is (Vince loves big guys), and that he's also in his late thirties.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Let me just say this one thing: if you watched ECW during Swagger's reign, you know that he can carry a show.

It was the C Show, but he was still the complete focal point of it, and he thrived in that role.

Hopefully, he can do the same on SmackDown!.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'd love him to turn into a dorky face tbh. Think he could pull it off well. I am still really shocked though. I wanted Jericho to have a decent reign.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jon Power said:


> An uber-talented young guy won his first World Title. Be happy.


I guess he's just getting the Sheamus/McIntyre treatment now?

I can't see him keeping it long though. Surely if Jericho and Edge are having a number 
one contenders match for the title, Swagger will lose it right away.  You never know with WWE though, especially if I'm comparing this title reign to Sheamus's...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

By the way, you fools who are moaning about Christian, its not like he's being BURIED. He was ECW Heavyweight Champion FOREVER, won into MITB and had a good run and just beat DiBiase, who, for some reason, the WWE see something in. Just because he's not a champion, does not mean McMahon hates him. It's just his strange way of booking you people should be used too.

However, I do laugh at how mad some of you are getting over this stuff. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I guess he's just getting the Sheamus/McIntyre treatment now?
> 
> I can't see him keeping it long though. Surely if Jericho and Edge are having a number one contenders match for the title, Swagger will lose it right away.  You never know with WWE though. Heh.


How is he getting the Sheamus/McIntyre treatment? He's been with the company much longer than those 2 and has been an ECW Champion and was pretty darn good at being the focal point of the show at one point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> And yet, they still had him cash it in and win the world title.


He wasn't intended, but they weren't gonna have him lose it. There's no point in that.



> Speaking of Kennedy, I realize that the guy had main event feuds before he won MITB, but are we really holding the US Title higher than the ECW Title?


I do. The US title has been held by legitimate stars like Benoit and JBL, and that's just in WWE. The entire history (WWE acknowledges the old history from WCW) includes Austin, Goldberg, Bret, Steamboat, Flair, Race, Dusty, etc. The ECW title's got a pretty terrible, unspecial history.



> His loss to Bourne? A product of a distraction by The Miz.


Miz did NOT distract Swagger. Go back and watch the match. Swagger was FIRMLY in control of the match with Miz having already come out, and then Bourne beat him.



> He hasn't been particularly over in my eyes. I didn't watch much ECW, but on Raw and on PPV his reactions weren't anything to shout about.


He barely gets any air time on Raw. His PPV reactions are excellent. The crowd EXPLODED for him at MITB at WM 25, he got a huge reaction when he won the ECW title and he got a huge reaction at Survivor Series. Those are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head, but I don't think there's been a PPV where he hasn't been over.



> I'd like to remind you of how skinny Christian is (Vince loves big guys), and that he's also in his late thirties.


So what? That's not an excuse to give people like.....Swagger a world title and leave one of the best talents in the company with a failed career that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It's funny, it was only a couple of months ago that they tried turning him into a comedy act with him repeating everything he said. I thought that he had no future at that point.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8247019 said:


> He wasn't intended, but they weren't gonna have him lose it. There's no point in that.


I imagine that I'm not too far off when I presume that you were calling for Swagger to either lose the briefcase or cash it in and lose his match.



> Miz did NOT distract Swagger. Go back and watch the match. Swagger was FIRMLY in control of the match with Miz having already come out, and then Bourne beat him.


I was watching the match live. Miz distracted him which allowed Bourne to get to his feet. Then, the match continued, and Bourne reversed a move and ended up picking up the win.

The Miz's distraction led to Bourne's win, but it wasn't solely responsible for it.

That having been said, it's not like Evan Bourne is a total jobber. He picks up wins now and again, and the match was just a way to get more heat on Miz.



Pyro™;8247019 said:


> So what? That's not an excuse to give people like.....Swagger a world title and leave one of the best talents in the company with a failed career that means absolutely nothing.


People like Swagger? You mean people that get decent heat despite questionable build-up, are good in the ring, decent on the mic, and are young and constantly improving?

And Christian's career is only a "failure" if you want to acknowledge it as such.

Dude's done more in his career than Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> How is he getting the Sheamus/McIntyre treatment? He's been with the company much longer than those 2 and has been an ECW Champion and was pretty darn good at being the focal point of the show at one point.


I just mean it in the sense that he's young, relatively new and everyone always had high hopes for him.

I'm not denying that he has any experience as a champion or whatever.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



STALKER said:


> wow is wwe trying yo piss off Pyro or something.


LMAO.


For fucks sake, whats wrong with you people? Stop bitching and enjoy in this!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

God can some of you fucking shut up moaning and just enjoy the product.
Swagger winning is awesome, a breath of fresh air and for those of you saying " wheres the build up " HE WON MITB HELLO!? He can cash it in any time any place, you dont NEED a build up?! where was punks or edges build up when they won MITB, idiots.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> I imagine that I'm not too far off when I presume that you were calling for Swagger to either lose the briefcase or cash it in and lose his match.


I would've called him for to not win it and to give Christian the case in the first place. That doesn't mean the WWE was gonna have him lose. The only reason it was possible this time around is because of the MITB PPV coming up.



> I was watching the match live. Miz distracted him which allowed Bourne to get to his feet. Then, the match continued, and Bourne reversed a move and ended up picking up the win.


I don't know what you saw but I watched that replay a ton of times and saw zero distraction. 



> That having been said, it's not like Evan Bourne is a total jobber. He picks up wins now and again, and the match was just a way to get more heat on Miz.


He's just about a total jobber. He only gets the odd win to maintain minimal credibility.



> God can some of you fucking shut up moaning and just enjoy the product.
> Swagger winning is awesome, a breath of fresh air and for those of you saying " wheres the build up " HE WON MITB HELLO!? He can cash it in any time any place, you dont NEED a build up?! where was punks or edges build up when they won MITB, idiots.


You do realize that Edge waited nearly an entire year to cash in MITB don't you? He was already a star when he stole the second one so he didn't need it.

And yes, you do need build up. The point of the MITB is to make it easy for a midcarder to get into the main event, but that DOESN'T give them free license to have a champion that looks like a farce.


----------



## DareDevilClown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Gary Busey Smiley FuckFace Wins. FATALITY!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Chibi said:


> God can some of you fucking shut up moaning and just enjoy the product.
> Swagger winning is awesome, a breath of fresh air and for those of you saying " wheres the build up " HE WON MITB HELLO!? He can cash it in any time any place, you dont NEED a build up?! where was punks or edges build up when they won MITB, idiots.


Exactly. Some people are only content when they're moaning.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Fuck the moaners.

People say the WWE ain't unpredictable enough or that the WWE don't push their young talent enough and they have just done both in one swoop by making Jack Swagger world champion.

I love Jericho but he is one of those wrestlers like HBK who doesn't need a title to be relevent.

I say enjoy the ride coz I'm certainly going too.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Hey Pyro:

BWAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAH! :lmao

Sorry, had to. 

I'm so stunned that Swagger became the WHC so fast. It's so unreal.  Oh and we'll get a Triple Threat at ER, I suppose.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> You do realize that Edge waited nearly an entire year to cash in MITB don't you? He was already a star when he stole the second one so he didn't need it.
> 
> And yes, you do need build up. The point of the MITB is to make it easy for a midcarder to get into the main event, but that DOESN'T give them free license to have a champion that looks like a farce.


and Edge was the first MITB winner, they were clearly putting it on him because he was the biggest midcarder and has been the only guy to have the status of 
" he is midcard but he has done SO SO SO much without winning the title " so it helps make the MITB look good.

what build up!? holding the case and reminding people he can cash it in, because thats what everyone else did. the whole point is that someone could run in any moment, without warning.

its more exciting, it makes more sense.

take your head out the sand and welcome someone new on the big scene


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> People like Swagger? You mean people that get decent heat despite questionable build-up, are good in the ring, decent on the mic, and are young and constantly improving?


Good in the ring, yes, but so what? Wrestling is the most worthless talent in the business. Anybody can do it, anybody can learn it. He has no charisma though, and that can't be learned. It's not even the lisp problem, because Dusty Rhodes had tons of charisma and a massive lisp, so he wasn't half as hard to listen to. Trying to listen to a guy as dull as Swagger cut a promo, you might as well blow off a firecracker in your ear since you're probably gonna go deaf anyway.



> And Christian's career is only a "failure" if you want to acknowledge it as such.
> 
> Dude's done more in his career than Ricky Steamboat.


Steamboat won the NWA world title back when it was actually a world title, unlike when Christian had it, so no.



> take your head out the sand and welcome someone new on the big scene


I welcome new people who are good, like CM Punk. Not people like Sheamus and CERTAINLY not people like Swagger.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Pyro wouldn't be moaning about buildup if say Christian had won MITB and cashed it in last night.

That would be a completely different story.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm pretty much repeating what I said before here but oh well, it's not like I'm the only one. The reaction on here really is pathetic. Swagger lost to Bourne, Swagger lost to Santino. Nobody outside of forums like this gives a fuck what happened two months. 

Watch the video of Swagger winning the belt, listen to the crowds reaction. How many of them are stood there thinking, 'Oh no, Swagger can't win the gold, he doesn't have many wins against credible wrestlers'? None of them because your average fan doesn't think like that.

You can piss and moan all you want about Swagger not deserving this but it's not going to change a thing. Aslong as it's over with the people buying the tickets that's all that matters. I don't think Vince is going to worry about a few thousand internet fans not thinking Swagger is a credible champion because of what he's been doing for the last few months.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm LOVING THIS.

Mark out time!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Pyro wouldn't be moaning about buildup if say Christian had won MITB and cashed it in last night.
> 
> That would be a completely different story.


Gee, I wonder why. Could it be because Christian had an entire brand on his back for a fucking year?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It looks like WWE liked what they did with Sheamus so much they did it with Swagger. I have to admit, I'm surprised he won it so soon, actually, I'm surprised he won it at all (I thought he would be the first MITB winner to lose his world title match.) I guess WWE is fond of the "win now, build later" way of doing things.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Steamboat won the NWA world title back when it was actually a world title, unlike when Christian had it, so no.


Theres been plenty of people winning belts with no personality at all? Benoit is the best example, the guy didnt have a charismatic bone in his body.

You know i really think you christian and a title belt, need to sit down with your problems and well get everything out in the air before the inevitable break up where they all never see each other.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Any chance this is April Fools?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Centigold said:


> Any chance this is April Fools?


It's March 31st.

8*D


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Centigold said:


> Any chance this is April Fools?


There are videos online of Swagger winning, so no. 

Fuck yeah!

Oh and btw: It's a good time for Swagger to step up. I expect Taker and Rey to take time off in the near future, so they need new main event stars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Centigold said:


> Any chance this is April Fools?


Nope, it's real. There's video proof.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Nope, it's real. There's video proof.


Any chance someone could forward me a link?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Gee, I wonder why. Could it be because Christian had an entire brand on his back for a fucking year?


No it's because you are completely and utterly biased.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso
> 
> Heres the vid, props to Jericho really selling the injury.


There.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> Any chance someone could forward me a link?


I wouldn't feel comfortable with myself if I gave a link to this, but if you're on 25 posts a page, it's in the opening post of the last page of the SmackDown! spoiler thread. If you're on something different then it'll be a few back.



The Haiti Kid said:


> No it's because you are completely and utterly biased.


No, it's ACTUALLY because he carried a fucking brand for a year. If Christian was in Swagger's position, I would tell you he needed to be credible before he cashed in. Of course you're gonna say I'm bullshitting you, but I've got nothing but my word. I'm not lying.

I wouldn't complain if he cashed in right away, but it DEFINATELY wouldn't be the proper course of action.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jesus he got a big reaction.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jon Power said:


> Jesus he got a big reaction.


Yeah, which makes me wonder if they are gonna turn him into a Kurt Angle esq type face.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> No, it's ACTUALLY because he carried a fucking brand for a year. If Christian was in Swagger's position, I would tell you he needed to be credible before he cashed in. Of course you're gonna say I'm bullshitting you, but I've got nothing but my word. I'm not lying.
> 
> I wouldn't complain if he cashed in right away, but it DEFINATELY wouldn't be the proper course of action.


But aren't you that same person who dissed people who were saying how good it was for Christian to be giving a chance to carry a brand on his back, ECW or not.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Yeah, which makes me wonder if they are gonna turn him into a Kurt Angle esq type face.


Heels; Jericho, Punk, McIntyre.
Faces; Edge, Morrison, ...

I don't watch much SmackDown but with Rey and Taker leaving for a bit, it looks like they need a face. I don't think that it would really work though and he'd be better off as a heel. WWE might lose faith if he doesn't get great face reactions and drop him completely.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Fuck the moaners.
> 
> People say the WWE ain't unpredictable enough or that the WWE don't push their young talent enough and they have just done both in one swoop by making Jack Swagger world champion.
> 
> ...


I agree and the last time I checked that's kinds the purpose of MITB unexpected.

We all know people on here just love to complain about every little thing and nitpick it. I'm not even a fan of Swagger (don't dislike him either) I also wanted Christian to win, but even I'm happy about the outcome, as long as a good storyline comes out from it, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't feel comfortable with myself if I gave a link to this
> 
> .


HAHAHAHAH AAA MY EYES!!


----------



## SuckerPunchSteve (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Emperor DC said:


> I love Jericho, but I love Swagger. THIS IS AWESOME.
> 
> Everyone moans about the older guys holding the titles, the WWE is doing something about it and putting it on the right people. Swagger, Miz, McIntyre, etc. I am thrilled.
> 
> I love Jericho, but this is such a huge rub for SWAGGER~!





Pyro™;8246994 said:


> It's this. There's no way 2 people who haven't earned anything get a world title before he does under normal circumstances. I can't believe how over he's been for his entire 2009-2010 run and they did NOTHING with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeeeah. Sorry dude, can't argue that the guy doesn't have charisma. It's not great but he's got it.

I didn't say TNA are a threat now, but they're the closest thing to a threat in the last 9 years. I doubt they'll come close to WWE's level but it's I'm glad that Vince and co are taking risks and giving young talent big pushes to see what happens. It got Sheamus up the card pretty quickly.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Personally, I'm not too fused about Swagger having a lot of build before winning the belt, sure it would have been nice but it isn't necessary. It's clear WWE will do the same thing with Swagger they did with Sheamus, they'll build him up after putting the title on him. Right now, Sheamus almost looks like a real main eventer and I expect the same for Swagger in the coming months. 

I'm not too fused about Swagger taking the belt off Jericho either, sure I really like Jericho but Swagger is something fresh and new and at least Jericho got a fairly long title reign and a Wrestlemania win. WWE's just trying to make new maineventers.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jon Power said:


> Heels; Jericho, Punk, McIntyre.
> Faces; Edge, Morrison, ...
> 
> I don't watch much SmackDown but with Rey and Taker leaving for a bit, it looks like they need a face. I don't think that it would really work though and he'd be better off as a heel. WWE might lose faith if he doesn't get great face reactions and drop him completely.


Yeah I know what you're saying, but I think it's obvious they are probably lining him up as a face. Anyone that beats Jericho, especially for a world title is gonna be loved by the crowd. Plus like you said, they need big faces with Taker taking his normal break and Rey needing surgery. 

The only midcard face they have at the moment that can make the step up to the ME is Matt Hardy but Vince won't do that. Also I wouldn't rule out them moving Christian to SD to go into the ME scene. I've still not given up on him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> Yeeeeeeah. Sorry dude, can't argue that the guy doesn't have charisma. It's not great but he's got it.


Yet I just did.

Whatever charisma he does have does not transfer into mic work, which is the kind of charisma I'm talking about. 



The Haiti Kid said:


> But aren't you that same person who dissed people who were saying how good it was for Christian to be giving a chance to carry a brand on his back, ECW or not.


I don't ever recall "dissing" someone because they enjoyed Christian's reign on ECW, but it DOESN'T matter. All ECW was was build up, a build up that they've now wasted and can't result in anything productive. 

Christian was absolutely the right choice to win MITB, he earned it the most and he has the most history with Edge and Jericho, and if they really wanted to push Swagger, then actually BUILD him and let him win the MITB PPV and then become champion. Not now. That's 3 months, I don't know why it was impossible for them to wait to do that, especially since Swagger is such an easy talent to make credible again due to his size, strength and amatuer background. He didn't need it yet.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

After reading this thread, I don't see how this could POSSIBLY be a bad thing. This guy is fucking HATED. His title run could easily be one of the most interesting reigns in recent memory. I'm thinking maybe Sheamus was a trial run and now they're going to push Swagger as the "unlikely champion" now. He has ALL the characteristics of a good heel: he's pompous, he's a coward, he has a speech impedement, he's cocky, he's controverisal, he's patriotic, he's undeserving, he has a very annoying smile... seriously, this is fucking great.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> After reading this thread, I don't see how this could POSSIBLY be a bad thing. This guy is fucking HATED. His title run could easily be one of the most interesting reigns in recent memory. I'm thinking maybe Sheamus was a trial run and now they're going to push Swagger as the "unlikely champion" now. He has ALL the characteristics of a good heel: he's pompous, he's a coward, he has a speech impedement, he's cocky, he's controverisal, he's patriotic, he's undeserving, he has a very annoying smile... seriously, this is fucking great.


I honestly do not know what they are aiming for with him. The crowd hate him, but hate Jericho wayyy more. Really think they may turn him face, gonna have fun finding out what's in-store though!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jon Power said:


> An uber-talented young guy won his first World Title. Be happy.


This. The Christian mark in me is crying a river but the Swagga mark inside me is.. well.. marking the fuck out.. So I guess if I can visualize it:

:sad:fpalm :agree:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> I honestly do not know what they are aiming for with him. The crowd hate him, but hate Jericho wayyy more. Really think they may turn him face, gonna have fun finding out what's in-store though!


Nah, I would be very surprised if they made him a babyface. If anything, they'll get the crowd behind him for a little while and he'll end up doing something to betray them later. The way he tried to cash in on Cena Monday and the way he won the title last night was waaaaaaaaaay too cowardly for him to be a babyface. There's several ways they could go with this now, they could even turn Jericho face if they really wanted. It already looked like Edge was starting to "revert" back towards heelism after his match at Mania. Though I'll have to watch the rest of SD to say for sure though. I dunno if they kept going with that or not.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Nah, I would be very surprised if they made him a babyface. If anything, they'll get the crowd behind him for a little while and he'll end up doing something to betray them later. The way he tried to cash in on Cena Monday and the way he won the title last night was waaaaaaaaaay too cowardly for him to be a babyface. There's several ways they could go with this now, they could even turn Jericho face if they really wanted. It already looked like Edge was starting to "revert" back towards heelism after his match at Mania. Though I'll have to watch the rest of SD to say for sure though. I dunno if they kept going with that or not.


Edge shouldnt be a face, he just shouldnt. lets hope jack goes faceway and edge goes heel again


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

not sure if this has been posted


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah, anything could happen. WWE is definitely getting their pieces in place for the draft. Maybe Swagger will stay on Raw and Cena will take the title to SD, that is, if he doesn't drop it at ER.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Apart from Edge (currently). What other faces can possibly feud with Swagger? Wouldnt mind maybe Shelton again since they had a backstage promo, not sure if it ment anything though.

But then again thats what the draft is for. If Randy is still a face by the end of the month i wouldnt be surprised to see him on Smackdown


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Yeah, anything could happen. WWE is definitely getting their pieces in place for the draft. Maybe Swagger will stay on Raw and Cena will take the title to SD, that is, if he doesn't drop it at ER.


I'd not mind that actually. Cena, Taker, Edge, Jericho potentially and Swagger staying on RAW with Orton and Hunter around as the top faces. It'd freshen things up a bit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Cena on SmackDown!? No way, he's the company man. He's Raw all the way. And yeah, I know Triple H went to SmackDown! for 7 or 8 months but that was for their network debut. It's not gonna happen with Cena.

Swagger's on SmackDown!, he PURSUED the world title. Just like Edge did. 

Punk cashed in against a SmackDown! wrestler, as a Raw wrestler, but he didn't move because the title came to him, he didn't go looking for it. You can tell where somebody's going by how it's handled.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm surprised WWE.com hasn't reported the title change like they did when Edge cashed in on Taker a couple years ago. They even had a huge BREAKING NEWS colum on it the Wednesday before it was aired.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow, I can't honestly believe it.

The only explanation is that Jericho wants a bit of time off with Fozzy so Edge hit the spear and used that as a injury storyline for Jericho to take time off.

That's the only thing I can think of. I can't stand Swagger, just when Jericho was getting a long reign they make him lose it to Swagger? The guy can hardly cut a promo and gets no reaction whatsoever. The past few months they've pushed Sheamus, McIntyre and now Swagger yet nothing from Kofi, Carlito, MVP and Dolph Ziggler. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

So Swagger goes from losing to Santino to winning the WHC without any buildup? ...okay. I like Swagger and am surprised he actually won, but he really needed to be built up before doing this. It looks like he's turning face though, which is a good thing.


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The titles don´t worth shit nowadays.

Cena and Edge have 9 title reigns. Orton, Jericho and Batista have 6 or 7. HHH has 13. To many title reigns, but very little time with them.

Anyway i like Swagger, so good for him 

And don´t forget, MITB is coming back in July... Christian may have it there


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WOW, that was unexpected. But I won't lie, I marked! So incredibly glad he cashed in on Smackdown and actually won, I was fearing he would lose when he cashed in. Also, I know a lot of people will be upset about the Jericho/Edge feud possibly getting cut short, but honestly, I wasn't doing much for me anyway. This could possibly turn into a triple threat at Extreme Rules, and if it does, that could be one awesome match.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Triple threat at ER? That would be awesome


----------



## Rhasta (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is jaw-dropping news. Just when I thought I'll enjoy Jericho's reign at least one more month, but now...this.

Fucking Swagger.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Now that the initial surprise has worn off and the disappointment in the handling of Christian has slightly subsided, I'm looking forward to this.

I _don't_ like Jack Swagger. He's a goofball and not a Kurt Angle type funny goofball. But he does have amazing in-ring prowess and his offense is great. He doesn't have much charisma but he doesn't need it. As long as he can come across better on the microphone, he'll fit in fine.

I'm not too fond of the idea of giving wrestlers world titles and building them from there but the Sheamus storyline and this are completely different.

Sheamus came out of necessity. Only a guy who had never been world champ before was challenging Cena and Sheamus became that guy. He got lucky and beat Cena. Now, he's always been booked as that good. He might not have decisively beat Cena but Cena didn't decisively beat him either. Same with Orton. Triple H had to play possum to beat Sheamus since he couldn't match his offense. So it goes...

Jack Swagger won Money in the Bank and cashed in on an injured champion. He NEEDS to prove that he belongs in the main event. I didn't buy Sheamus losing the title any time before Elimination Chamber but Swagger could lose it at any point because he's not that tough and he's not good enough to hang in the main event yet. He has to step up now. He's forced to step up or fade away.

And the fact that they used Money in the Bank also suits him. Money in the Bank is like a booking loophole. You can have a guy instantly become champion no matter what as long as they have money in the bank. Think about how much this boosts MITB's credibility.

Any guy on the roster could become world champ IF they can win the ladder match. This is good for the MITB PPV coming down the line. Guy went from losing in the lowercard to becoming world champion. Yes, he's a joke as a world champion (he will be once he _officially_ becomes one) and that's how it's supposed to be. He has to prove that he's not a joke.

Yeah, people made fun of Sheamus but he was as lethal as you could get out of any mid carder around.

I'm not unhappy with the way they've treated the story and I may grow to like Swagger eventually but with good time, he can put on some great matches and he'll fit into the PPV main event format. Triple Threat is a good trial to insure the match with two Mania main eventers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



miths said:


> The titles don´t worth shit nowadays.
> 
> Cena and Edge have 9 title reigns. Orton, Jericho and Batista have 6 or 7. HHH has 13. To many title reigns, but very little time with them.
> 
> ...


Yes, Christian, when it would've been the perfect time to win it NOW with all the momentum he got from ECW is gonna win it in another 3 months after Raw kills him. Vince couldn't care less about him. I swear, is this ridiculous false hope EVER going to stop? As soon as he loses the MITB PPV, what's next? He's gonna win the title by the end of the year? When that fails, what's next? He's gonna win the Royal Rumble? When that fails, what's next? He's gonna win the Elimination Chamber? When that fails, what's next, he's gonna win MITB again? And then what happens when that fails? When are people gonna start using their heads and figure out that he can't get a major push?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The man who loose something like 5 times against Christian, was traded to the Raw and going nowhere just won in MITB and cash it against Jericho in the same week...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Yes, Christian, when it would've been the perfect time to win it NOW with all the momentum he got from ECW is gonna win it in another 3 months after Raw kills him. Vince couldn't care less about him. I swear, is this ridiculous false hope EVER going to stop? As soon as he loses the MITB PPV, what's next? He's gonna win the title by the end of the year? When that fails, what's next? He's gonna win the Royal Rumble? When that fails, what's next? He's gonna win the Elimination Chamber? When that fails, what's next, he's gonna win MITB again? And then what happens when that fails? When are people gonna start using their heads and figure out that he can't get a major push?


You sound like a 12-year-old girl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



RetepAdam. said:


> You sound like a 12-year-old girl.


No, I sound like someone who expects to be entertained by an entertainment product and don't appreciate them failing to do so. That's all.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Im not used to read spoilers, just read it because some idiots at other forum posted it without spoiling alert. if it confirms...its a bit stupid but it depends on how it went tho


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm looking forward to seeing where they take this, big Biff from Back to the Future could be a very entertaining World Champion, I'd like to see him get a manager now


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

A bit fast, what ever happened to patience? Edge cashing in at NYR was an epic example, he built it up as he came on every odd Raw and talked about how he would cash it in this week but never did. Swagger was just pushed into the deep end before being molded as an upper card person for a few months, it's as if the staff don't care anymore.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



the-gaffer said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing where they take this, *big Biff from Back to the Future* could be a very entertaining World Champion, I'd like to see him get a manager now


OH MY GOD! I thought it was just me who thought that!


----------



## mateuspfc (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Man, you guys overhype things so much... Months ago, when Swagger went to RAW was misused, everybody was shitting all over it. He's the champion now! I don't care if he wasn't built enough or even deserved it, but he's the champion, and this is a sign of things to come! It's not like he's going to beat everyone in the company, and Christian is going to become an aftertought... 
After all, it was Swagger and Christian who really put ECW on the map last year, at least in my opinion. So you guys should stop treating Swagger like undeserving of all that's happening and focus on how it's going to turn out.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Meh....knowing the WWE, the reign would end next month at Extreme Rules. If the WWE really wants to build Swagger, i'd have him hold it until Summerslam and then have Orton beat him for it at Summerslam.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Why start to build heat between swagger and cena only for him to use it on smackdown and interupt a feud..


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Good in the ring, yes, but so what? Wrestling is the most worthless talent in the business. Anybody can do it, anybody can learn it.


Your stance on this is well-known, but that really is hyperbolic. Obviously not anybody can learn to wrestle well, just as not everyone can learn to play baseball, ski or play chess to a high standard.

Also, as for wrestling being worthless, I would forward the opinion that despite all of his charisma, Chris Jericho would not have been even close to as successful as he has been if he had been a poor wrestler.

Vince might push big guys like Batista or Swagger despite their lack of charisma, but I doubt smaller men like Michaels and Jericho would have fared so well had they not been excellent in-ring peformers in addition to their mic skills. Their ring ability helped to force Vince's hand.

Rewind two years, give Mr Kennedy Benoit-level ring work and I'm saying he would already be a multi time world champion.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

For some reason, I think this move was meant to piss off Pyro. Maybe someone from creative is looking through the forums and decided to give MTIB and World title to Swagger just for the sake of pissing him off. Well done. 

Pyro: 0 | Vince: 2

:lmao :lmao

On a serious note: This was a really bad move IMO. Edge/Jericho feud was just getting better but they had Swagger take the title from Jericho. It will ruin their feud. It would've been better if he cashed it in on Cena instead as they had history together (their RAW match a while back).


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

What they should have done is have Swagger pin Orton on Monday.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow. A guy who was jobbing to Santino 2 months ago is now the WHC. :shocked:


----------



## tempa (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Christian is isn't all that as some people on this forum think he is. Not taking any names *cough* Pyro. If he was so good then, he would get a pop.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I usually avoid spoilers also, but this one was just too big to miss.

It just seems really poorly done. The thing with Cena on monday, and then now Jericho? At least with Cena he could get some heat pulling off a cheap win and then bragging about it, but there's really nothing to gain in doing it to Jericho.

The way I see this working out isn't looking too hot for Swagger.

Here's what I expect:

Jericho gets a rematch on Smackdown before next PPV, loses due to Edge interference (probably another spear before the match starts).
Next PPV, Edge defeats Swagger for the title, Edge also wins rematch.
Edge/Jericho feud resumes, Swagger returns to obscurity.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



tempa said:


> Christian is isn't all that as some people on this forum think he is. Not taking any names *cough* Pyro. If he was so good then, he would get a pop.


I wouldn't put too much stock in pops - Hornwoggle gets them.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> No, I sound like someone who expects to be entertained by an entertainment product and don't appreciate them failing to do so. That's all.


No you dont, you sound like a stroppy teenager who is having a hissy fit because he cant get his own way. There not failing to be entertaining to the millions who watch everyweek and the product on the whole is pretty good right now RAW was good, Wrestlemania was great, quit bitching about Christian not winning MITB and going on about how much Mc Mahon hates him, Even if Vince did hate Christian that wouldn't stop him pushing him because he can make money from it. Vince gave Christian his own show in ECW, it was practically entirely moulded around him after ECW ended Christian has just been lost in the shuffle, he will regain his place ECW has barely even been dead a month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

^Great. I never asked you, so step off.



tempa said:


> Christian is isn't all that as some people on this forum think he is. Not taking any names *cough* Pyro. If he was so good then, he would get a pop.


He does. Good God, what a stupid fucking opinion.



> Your stance on this is well-known, but that really is hyperbolic. Obviously not anybody can learn to wrestle well, just as not everyone can learn to play baseball, ski or play chess to a high standard.


Anybody can learn to do it well, it's all about how determined you are to do it. 



> Also, as for wrestling being worthless, I would forward the opinion that despite all of his charisma, Chris Jericho would not have been even close to as successful as he has been if he had been a poor wrestler.


You can forward it, but you can't prove it.



> Rewind two years, give Mr Kennedy Benoit-level ring work and I'm saying he would already be a multi time world champion.


Kennedy failed in the WWE because he's injury prone and got injured at the wrong times. That isn't to do with his ring work. Edge has the same condition as he does but doesn't have his bad luck. That's the ONLY reason he never won the title. Nothing to do with his in ring work. He was very bad in the ring, and did you see how fast they had planned on giving him the title?


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't see why Swagger holding the strap has to effect the Jericho/Edge fued. I can see that running for time. They have a match to get the title match which creates more between the two. Swagger retains, and goes off on another fued, and they continue to back and forth until Summerslam.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Just because you never asked me i shouldn't be allowed to challenge something you say? You've replied to some of my posts before and i've never asked for your opinion on them.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> No, I sound like someone who expects to be entertained by an entertainment product and don't appreciate them failing to do so. That's all.


Maybe what you want is not what the WWE universe wants.

For instance I think this is awesome. I like Swagger


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well thats very surprising he cashed it so soon and won the title without any build up


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well, I just died a little inside. 

Swagger has done sweet fuck all to deserve a World Title.

Should never have won MITB, Christian, Kane or Shelton deserve to be Mr. MITB. ¬_¬

GOD!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Since I like maths, here is something for you:








+









= 








+ -ing +









You get it. :side:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

^^@Pyro

1)Do you _really_ believe that anyone can do anything as long as they put their mind to it? Surely you agree that some people for physical or mental reasons would not be predisposed to do as well, regardless of effort? If not then.. fair enough.

2)Of course I can't. It's an opinion, just like everyone elses.

3) I'm not saying he wouldn't have been world champion were it not for his ring work. It is patently obvious that he was going to get the belt. It is also indubitable that injuries hindered his progress to a great degree. What I am saying is that I believe if Kennedy had been *awesome* in the ring, WWE would not have been so quick to release him and may have been more tolerant with his injuries.

Again, that is simply my opinion.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Centigold said:


> What they should have done is have Swagger pin Orton on Monday.


And exactly what would THAT have accomplished besides making Orton look bad? 

I think some people are seriously missing the point of Swagger's sudden fortune. This isn't something that would have worked had it been _built_. That's what a surprise _is_. I don't see how this is so hard to comprehend. WWE does something unexpected and everyone basically complains because they didn't see it coming. I'm beginning to think the IWC doesn't even _want_ to be surprised anymore. And as if that isn't obvious enough considering we're discussing this in a _spoiler_ thread.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger gets his first World title. Good, I say. Swagger has all the tools to be a major player in the WWE for years to come. It's better for him to get into "the club" now then to pass up the chance and have him fall into the the "Christian" zone. (A zone Kofi may have falling into)

I can't see how any one is surpised they pulled the trigger this fast. Jack said if he won he was going to turn it in right away. He tried Monday night, but "heeled" out of it when Cena recovered. So he does it on Smackdown, on a hurt Jericho and messes with face Edge. He'll come out Monday night and get good heat. Cena will come down and we will have World champ vs WWE champ as a main event. Jack will get his ass kicked.

He's going to be booked badly in his first run because that is what they do. They made Punk look bad in his first run. They made Sheamus look bad in his first run. I don't think Jeff ever held the title long enough to have a first run. Look for a 45-60 day title run. With a win over a upper mid card guy. (Christian most likely) He will lose the title 2 PPV's from now.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

this is a good thing man people bitch and bitch about WWE becoming bland but now anyone can win at any moment this is a good thing and swagger can wrestle like a mofo so this is wicked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



ColeStar said:


> ^^@Pyro
> 
> 1)Do you _really_ believe that anyone can do anything as long as they put their mind to it? Surely you agree that some people for physical or mental reasons would not be predisposed to do as well, regardless of effort? If not then.. fair enough.


If there's a severe medical or mental issue then obviously they can't, but for a normal, every day person who decides they're going to work their ass off? They can do it. If they want to.



> 3) I'm not saying he wouldn't have been world champion were it not for his ring work. It is patently obvious that he was going to get the belt. It is also indubitable that injuries hindered his progress to a great degree. What I am saying is that I believe if Kennedy had been *awesome* in the ring, WWE would not have been so quick to release him and may have been more tolerant with his injuries.


I don't think it would've mattered. And It wasn't even just the injuries, he had a giant suspension that turned into the biggest story of the late year, consequently ruined the Vince's son angle, then when they tried to build him up again, Regal got suspended when fueding with him and they basically just threw up their hands and said fuck this guy. Being great in the ring won't change the fact that somebody is *impossible* to push.



> Maybe what you want is not what the WWE universe wants.


Maybe the mindblowing pop he got when people thought he had MITB won at last years MITB says that me and the WWE universe want the same thing. And that's only 1 of several HUGE pops that he's gotten. Every time he's put in a major situation, he delivers. Why WWE can recognize stellar overness in every wrestler in the entire company other than him is beyond me.


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Smoogle said:


> this is a good thing man people bitch and bitch about WWE becoming bland but now anyone can win at any moment this is a good thing and swagger can wrestle like a mofo so this is wicked.


It's certainly got people talking like crazy and it hasn't even aired yet!


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


----------



## CM Punk Clobbers (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well I'm not really for it, mainly because Jericho as champion really brings out his character. 

But on the plus side what this does is it stops the stalemate of Jericho-Edge and maybe gives CM Punk an opening... but maybe that's just me being hopeful.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

See, there's one problem with this move. If you watch the video, Swagger got a pop when he won. And the crowd was chanting "ring the bell" at the ref during the delay to cash in. Swagger's not a face character, and I don't think he'd excel at it either. So his cash-in failed to get him any heat, instead getting him over as a face with the crowd because they hate Jericho. Unless WWE dubs in boos on Friday, this was an ill-timed move.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

wow..this is the same guy who Cena made look like a fool when he tried to cash it in on him...Im just all around confused and I think the creative team is saying the same as well lol


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



will94 said:


> See, there's one problem with this move. If you watch the video, Swagger got a pop when he won. And the crowd was chanting "ring the bell" at the ref during the delay to cash in. Swagger's not a face character, and I don't think he'd excel at it either. So his cash-in failed to get him any heat, instead getting him over as a face with the crowd because they hate Jericho. Unless WWE dubs in boos on Friday, this was an ill-timed move.


Unless they want him to be face? Ever think of that?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Wow. A guy who was jobbing to Santino 2 months ago is now the WHC. :shocked:


Which is exactly why this is a shit move and Swagger will fail as champion.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it would've mattered. And It wasn't even just the injuries, he had a giant suspension that turned into the biggest story of the late year, consequently ruined the Vince's son angle, then when they tried to build him up again, Regal got suspended when fueding with him and they basically just threw up their hands and said fuck this guy. Being great in the ring won't change the fact that somebody is *impossible* to push.


I see what you're saying.

I would just say that they waited for the guy to return after a long injury, had videos hyping his return and had him go over in the main event of his return match on Raw.
So I felt like factors other than his injuries and suspension played into his sudden release. People apparently were also not happy with his ring work. So if he'd been better...?

Anyway, Kennedy/Anderson still owns.


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Sugnid said:


> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


This wasn't no april fools joke after all, Swagger PwnS,ON YOUR KNEES BITCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Unless they want him to be face? Ever think of that?


If they wanted him to be face, why would they build him as a heel on RAW this past Monday then? It doesn't make any sense for him to cut the promo he did on RAW and do the "no I'm not cashing in" heel move when Cena was ready to fight just to turn him face 4 days later with a cash-in on Jericho, and then have him doing the heelish "brag to anybody that listens backstage" segment too.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



pippi said:


> Well, I just died a little inside.
> 
> Swagger has done sweet fuck all to deserve a World Title.
> 
> ...


Pff, not the whole "deserve" argument again. How does Shelton deserve it anyway? Yeah, he can do crazy shit in the ring, but he's horrible on the mic and they have tried to push him numerous times. Kane doesn't even want the World Title and the man is like 42. Christian indeed probably would have worked, although I think he doesn't really need the MITB to become a main eventer.



Latex Zebra said:


> I don't see why Swagger holding the strap has to effect the Jericho/Edge fued. I can see that running for time. They have a match to get the title match which creates more between the two. Swagger retains, and goes off on another fued, and they continue to back and forth until Summerslam.


Indeed, it makes the feud more interesting. Swagger/Edge/Jericho at Extreme Rules would be a great match.



Sugnid said:


> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


Jesus, the referee took ages to ring the bell.



will94 said:


> See, there's one problem with this move. If you watch the video, Swagger got a pop when he won. And the crowd was chanting "ring the bell" at the ref during the delay to cash in. Swagger's not a face character, and I don't think he'd excel at it either. So his cash-in failed to get him any heat, instead getting him over as a face with the crowd because they hate Jericho. Unless WWE dubs in boos on Friday, this was an ill-timed move.


To be honest, I think a crowd would cheer for every wrestler if they cash it in because it's unexpected and you just know you're going to see a title change. Remember the first MITB, Edge cashed it in as an uber heel and people went crazy.


----------



## MachoMuta (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Great news. Swagger is awesome.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Hope it's an April Fools Prank. Please Lord.

Edit: Okay, it is true. Congrats Swagger!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

After I slept on it...whats done is done. It may not be the best decision in the world, but they went through with it. Now I HOPE they do this right and let Swagger look good with this title reign, because jobbing him out or giving him cheap ass victories isn't going to cut it. It does nothing for the character and it hurts the title. So, Swagger's the champ, lets get the ball rolling.


----------



## Twizman (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Sugnid said:


> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


This is INSANE!! This is THE most unexpected booking decision I've ever seen from the WWE!

Looks like they will be strongly pushing young talent with the retirement of Michaels.

Anyway, sucks for Jericho and Christian, but I am so watching Smackdown now


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm seriously considering getting Sky Sports for the month now to see how this runs.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Meh, why not. Swagger isn't bad. Not sure if this will work, but I'll watch it before shooting it down.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Not going to lie, I'm sort of happy WWE is forcing main eventers nowadays. They seem to be incredibly iffy about main event pushes and while I think the title should be given to those already over and not a prop passed around to get them over, it's always good to see some new people in the title scene.

But that's about all I have to say about that.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Twizman said:


> This is INSANE!! This is THE most unexpected booking decision I've ever seen from the WWE!
> 
> Looks like they will be strongly pushing young talent with the retirement of Michaels.
> 
> Anyway, sucks for Jericho and Christian, but I am so watching Smackdown now


Indeed, can't say TNA features new young talents now and the WWE doesn't, considering the WWE is really pushing new guys the last few months. Sheamus, McIntyre, Swagger, The Miz and slightly Kofi Kingston.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! WAAAAAAAAAAY!

Swagger was always one of the more talented superstars (Despite what Pyro says, but thats because he can't talk like Jericho/Punk, and he only likes the characters)

I like his character, I even like the lisp, gives the faces something to make fun of.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Excellent. Truly excellent. Now let's get a Christian/Swagger feud going again.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Look people are only upset because Swagger beat the IWC wet dream that is Chris Jericho.

Anyone else and they probably wouldn't have cared.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Not true. I'm upset that they gave him Christian's spot.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ahaha, interesting move. Makes me wanna watch Smackdown this week.
Sheamus' success makes them follow the same strategy again.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Fantastic, finally some new blood are getting real pushes. Interested to see how this plays out


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The only logical explanation is that Jericho is getting time off. Other than that I honestly don't see why on earth they would give the title to Swagger.

It's extremelly frustrating for me, being a huge Jerichoholic, to have to wait until next Friday for all of this to be explained but I guess I have to be patient to find out why they put the title on Swagger.

Now if it wasn't because Jericho was getting time off then I don't have a clue why they've done this. The Edge/Jericho feud is red hot and the fans absolutely love it at the moment, Jericho was gaining alot of heat and the feud was getting real heated. Now I am in no way insinuating Jericho is dropping down to the midcard because he's got his feud with Edge, that's going to finish one way or another and that should last a few good months.

What annoys me the most is that Jericho deserved a long title reign, I was extremelly happy when he beat Edge at Wrestlemania and thought that this could be his reign he deserved but yet again the WWE screw him over and his reign ends in a month or so. I really hope Jericho gets one more title reign because he deserves it. 

Now on to Swagger. What ever happened to building superstars? Look at 2005, the product wasn't great but atleast they could build stars, they were huge back then and had so much momentum going for them. Look at the way they treated Cena and Batista, look at the way they got over. It wasn't an overnight thing where they would just instantly win the title out of nowhere because that doesn't help. They worked their way up and finally got their match at Wrestlemania, now look where they are. They're two of the biggest superstars in the WWE today. 

Look at Edge in the same year. He won MITB but at the same time everyone felt it was his time because he earnt his place and people came to accept Edge for being a legit main eventer and ready to take that step to the big time. When Edge cashed his MITB it was absolutely huge, Edge had been in the WWE and worked long and hard for his shot and it paid off, that's what made his transition to the big time work.

Now we look at the superstars of today. CM Punk, Sheamus and Swagger all shockingly won the World title out of the blue. It didn't work. CM Punk won and was poorly booked, it felt like the wrong time. Then look at what truely got Punk over, it was his feud with Hardy not his MITB win. His MITB win hardly even solidated his credibility because it felt like a fluke more than anything. Then we can say the same for Shaemus, people didn't buy his shock WWE title win. Yet he begins to feud with Triple H and people begin to really take a shine to him.

My point being is that the superstars of the future should work up slowly for them to earn that belt and the best way to do it is by gradually building their credibility up by having them feud with big stars and have them gain alot of exposure, not just throwing a title on them in a pathetic attempt to get them over.

Look at Eddie's and Benoit's title wins, look how much it meant to them and how much they fought for that title, then look ahead in 2010 and we have Swagger randomly winning it, it kills the credibility of the title. This is why I don't want the MITB anymore, it really is becoming tiresome. It also doesn't help when I can't stand Swagger in the first place..


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not true. I'm upset that they gave him Christian's spot.


Well really Swagger was given his own spot.

It never was Christian's in the first place.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> Now we look at the superstars of today. CM Punk, Sheamus and Swagger all shockingly won the World title out of the blue. It didn't work.


It obviously worked for Punk and Sheamus. Both get a great heel reaction when they come. How many people who go through the traditional channels get the same in such a short time? Championship is the best way to get the people to care. None of their feud would have worked without the initial title reign.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



will94 said:


> See, there's one problem with this move. If you watch the video, Swagger got a pop when he won. And the crowd was chanting "ring the bell" at the ref during the delay to cash in. Swagger's not a face character, and I don't think he'd excel at it either. So his cash-in failed to get him any heat, instead getting him over as a face with the crowd because they hate Jericho. Unless WWE dubs in boos on Friday, this was an ill-timed move.


Not necessarily. WWE could just be giving him a brief face role (for just like a week or so) so he can turn on the fans and make them hate him even more. It always makes fans hate a character more when they used to like him at one point. Kind of like Triple H when he turned on DX. This might possibly be the fastest transition from obscurity to a passionately-hated heel we've ever seen. 

Also, if you noticed... Edge was laying on the floor just outside the ring... right at the bottom of the ramp. It looks like Swagger clocked him with the briefcase just before he cashed it in. He basically laid out the top heel and the top face, then became champion. He's the ultimate tweener right now.


----------



## Red Knight (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sometimes I really don't us internet fans. We won't quit complaining about the 'E's glass ceiling and predictability. Then someone new swoops in and takes the title out of the blue, and that gets ripped to shredas, too. Sorry, but what _do_ we want to see?

Is Swagger over to the point where he should be the WHC? Of course he isn't! But he won MITB. What's the point of having a bunch of (pseudo-)underdogs fight for a title shot every year if it never leads to a true surprise win? I think the 'E has handled the MITB stuff pretty well so far, but guys like Edge,RVD and Punk were never really underdogs. Sure, they hadn't been World Champion prior to winning MITB, but when they finally pulled it off it wasn't exactly shocking.

Swagger becoming the WHC _is_ a shocker. It's the first time we have actually seen someone who was not at least in the upper card prior to MITB come in and use his shot to upset an established champion, and as far as I'm concerned, that's awesome.

I have no clue where we go from here, but it's definitely a moment we won't soon forget.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Is it just me or was Swagger acting more serious in that video and less like an ape?

I hope his title run is like his ECW title run and less like the gorilla we've been seeing on Raw.


----------



## tombstone1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Nice...first he's pushed too early for the ECW Championship and now he's pushed way too early for the World Championship. In the meantime he does absolutely nothing and feuds with Santino Marella. Pathetic booking...
That's the worst champion of Smackdown I can remember, including the Great Khali. Khali can't wrestle, but he is a giant...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

omfg I DON'T WANT A FUCKING RETARDED GORILLA AS A WORLD HEACYWEIGHT CHAMPION, FUCK THIS, cash it in on The Miz's US title if you want and waste it cuz it's already wasted on you Swagger


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Well really Swagger was given his own spot.
> 
> It never was Christian's in the first place.


You're wrong. It was always Christian's spot.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I really think Swagger will be a better champion than most of you think. He'll probably/likely be Kurt Angle light, but I think he can pull out a credible enough reign.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

i feel like the WWE just punted all its fans in the nuts.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm totally excited to see where they take this. A lot of people are complaining, but imo Swagger's actually gonna shock everyone and turn into a very entertaining champion. I just hope they don't take it off him by the next PPV.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



tombstone1 said:


> Nice...first he's pushed too early for the ECW Championship and now he's pushed way too early for the World Championship. In the meantime he does absolutely nothing and feuds with Santino Marella. Pathetic booking...
> That's the worst champion of Smackdown I can remember, including the Great Khali. Khali can't wrestle, but he is a giant...


He was pushed too early for the ECW championship, yet he made it work. He showed why he was pushed early and he worked with it.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



tombstone1 said:


> Nice...first he's pushed too early for the ECW Championship and now he's pushed way too early for the World Championship. In the meantime he does absolutely nothing and feuds with Santino Marella. Pathetic booking...
> That's the worst champion of Smackdown I can remember, including the Great Khali. Khali can't wrestle, but he is a giant...


You don't even know what type of champion he is going to be, fuckhead.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



DarthSimian said:


> It obviously worked for Punk and Sheamus. Both get a great heel reaction when they come. How many people who go through the traditional channels get the same in such a short time? Championship is the best way to get the people to care. None of their feud would have worked without the initial title reign.


No, it would have worked completely fine if Punk and Sheamus lost their matches and not won the title. The WWE had alot of faith in Punk and Sheamus and they didn't need the title to get over. 

Sure the fans would have been less caring at first but if the WWE did the right thing and were persistant enough then it would have paid off and would have made their rise to the top that much sweeter if they didn't win their initial title reigns before hand.

You're saying that Punk and Hardy's feud wouldn't have worked without Punk winning the title before hand? That's pretty ridiculous. WWE knew Punk had the talent to get over, world champion or not. The same goes for Sheamus, his PPV match with Cena did wonders for him (win or lose) and as long as they kept him strongly booked and dominant then his feud with Triple H would have still worked. Infact, if he wasn't champion that would have given those two more time to feud over rather than two weeks or so before Wrestlemania.

It's as if people are saying that no one cares about a superstar until they win the World title, that's absurd. Infact it's the opposite, look at Cena, Batista, Edge, Benoit, Guerrero and Hardy. Look how huge their title wins were and how much it meant to them and the fans, why? Because they were built up slowly and the persistance paid off.


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This would just mess the whole Edge/Jericho storyline up. I'm waiting for more on the story before I believe


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

we're all talking about it, people will definitely watch friday, the ones who dont know will be surprised as shit...for as much as I love Jericho, this was a good move, who actually cares who holds the title in a fake sport? as long as its entertaining...and that was entertaining.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're wrong. It was always Christian's spot.


No you're wrong, it was never written in stone for it to be Christian's spot so stop being so silly.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

hahahahaha

Swagger as WHC?

lol.

What the hell are you doing WWE? Embarrasing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

lol at Swagger not even marking out.


----------



## WhiteDiamond (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well, when Swagger first debuted it was obvious he was destined to do great things... But this way ?

Winning MiTB with absolute no build-up and then cashing in a week later? Why didn't they give him the Edge-treatment... Use the briefcase to build him up, make him win matches for 4 months and then let him cash in somewhere in the summer, winning it?

The WWE is so high on making new stars,... they pick the right talent, but just the wrong way to push them... Sheamus, Kofi, Drew and now Swagger. Crap booking.


----------



## kullervo (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

but guys lyk omg, he has a lisp!!!!!!!!!!!! he cant be a champion with a lisp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kullervo said:


> but guys lyk omg, he has a lisp!!!!!!!!!!!! he cant be a champion with a lisp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah.

Id say its more down to the fact that he has absolutely no credibility what-so-ever and has jobbed for the past 4 months.

Swagger = LOL.

This is hilarious booking.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

You do not get people over by hot-shotting them the belt

The thing is that Swagger was over and was entertaining as hell during his ECW stint but he has been treated like garbage since he was sent to RAW. This isn't the way to build him back up by having him win the MITB out of nowhere and then win the strap with zero build-up. You do not create new stars by giving them the title. The title is not a tool to get people over.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Taped cellphone footage.

This is for all you whiners that keep saying "APRIL 1, NO WAI!"

Maybe Christian can challenge Thwagger for the title.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDpvp__b9ZI
Whysoserious


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> No, it would have worked completely fine if Punk and Sheamus lost their matches and not won the title. The WWE had alot of faith in Punk and Sheamus and they didn't need the title to get over.


No, if they had lost their matches, they would have lost the shock effect making people care less about them. There have been so many people who have been pushed in the traditional and not got half the reaction these guys are getting. 



> Sure the fans would have been less caring at first but if the WWE did the right thing and were persistant enough then it would have paid off and would have made their rise to the top that much sweeter if they didn't win their initial title reigns before hand.


As I said, not worked for a lot of guys. It was still sweet seeing them take the championship in a shocking manner and has renewed interest in many people, including me. If it was the same people getting title again and again, the interest goes and unpredictable stuff like this helped in getting them over.



> You're saying that Punk and Hardy's feud wouldn't have worked without Punk winning the title before hand? That's pretty ridiculous.


Tell me which Punk feud was half as interesting as his feud with Hardy, before he won the title. His feuds with Chavo and Morrison were just ordinary. The shocking title win is what elevated Punk.



> as long as they kept him strongly booked and dominant then his feud with Triple H would have still worked.


It did work. What do you mean "would have still worked"?



> It's as if people are saying that no one cares about a superstar until they win the World title, that's absurd. Infact it's the opposite, look at Cena, Batista, Edge, Benoit, Guerrero and Hardy.


Different age, different era. Very very few people nowadays maintain their reaction continuously without a title win in their hands. WWE has tried the "slow" build on a number of people lately and none have worked as much as it did for Sheamus or Punk.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Rawlin67 said:


> i feel like the WWE just punted all its fans in the nuts.


not all, i'm excited for this .. and it's not like people can't pull 'no reaction' card because he does get a reaction.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> No you're wrong, it was never written in stone for it to be Christian's spot so stop being so silly.


Be careful, you're using logic ... 

Christian fans should just enter a cult and top themselves, you people are really pissing me off with your depression over this sort of stuff. Christian was a great tag team wrestler and is a firm fan favourite, but so was Tommy Dreamer. Swagger's the future and has twice as much wrestling talent. Deal with it.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> No, if they had lost their matches, they would have lost the shock effect making people care less about them. There have been so many people who have been pushed in the traditional and not got half the reaction these guys are getting.


Did you not read what I said? Again, it's about persistance. Everyone has to start somewhere. Of course people will care less but if they're continuously booked strongly and have exposure they'll gain more credibility and get over eventually. I am not referring that to every superstar but every superstar that has the potential.


> As I said, not worked for a lot of guys. It was still sweet seeing them take the championship in a shocking manner and has renewed interest in many people, including me. If it was the same people getting title again and again, the interest goes and unpredictable stuff like this helped in getting them over.


What are you talking about? It's not about predictability, that doesn't determine the quality of the product. It's about good booking and putting the title on the right person and at the right time. Swagger winning wasn't the righ time.


> Tell me which Punk feud was half as interesting as his feud with Hardy, before he won the title. His feuds with Chavo and Morrison were just ordinary. The shocking title win is what elevated Punk.


No. That's not at all what evlated Punk. The reason Punk got the long half a year feud with Hardy was not because of his World title win, it was because the WWE had faith in his talents for Punk to pull it off. Take out his title reign before hand and nothing would change, the feud didn't work because of the title reign before, it worked because Punk had the talent and that he was strongly booked against a huge superstar.



> It did work. What do you mean "would have still worked"?


What do I mean? I mean that Punk and Sheamus have the talent to get over and gain credibility without a World title. What you're attempting to say is that if Punk or Sheamus would not have won their title's before hand then they would not have gotten over, that's ridiculous. If the WWE has enough faith in the superstar in the first place then they'll book them correctly, very much like what the WWE did with Punk against Hardy and Sheamus against Triple H. That's what got them over, not their World title reigns. 



> Different age, different era. Very very few people nowadays maintain their reaction continuously without a title win in their hands. WWE has tried the "slow" build on a number of people lately and none have worked as much as it did for Sheamus or Punk.


No they haven't tried it. Please name them because I can't think of any. If there were and they failed, that's because they either were booked poorly or didn't have the talent. It's as simple as that. You're saying you need to have a World title to be over, that's laughable. The best title wins have come from superstars who earnt them and built them correctly. Not winning the title straight away out of nowhere.

EDIT: By the way, I don't read spoilers but due to idiotic youtube posts I have found out about this. Atleast it softened the blow to when I get round watching it.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDpvp__b9ZI
> Whysoserious


That dude in the video is freekin hilarious JACK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKIN SWAGGER!!!!!! ahaha, although im liken the idea of him winning the title, this could be the making of Swagger tbh


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm still marking out over this.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

im soooooo dam happy, this was better than the sheamus move, very good move by the E


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I am in two minds about this.....

Whilst I am glad that WWE is giving these oppurtunities to new superstars, could they have not pushed Swagger more before hand?

I mean was it not a few weeks back that he was tagging with chavo against hornswoggle, masters, santino etc?

I am all for it but I just think he should have been built up a lot more than he was, him getting the championship now just makes it seem less credible.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Why is everyone moaning? A legit shooter just won the traditional World Title. Isn't this what everyone always cries out for?

He has experience of carrying ECW as Champion so the mix with Edge, Jericho and Christian (probably) revolving underneath him could make for some epic stuff and all in all (disregarding the previous inconsistent booking of Swagger) this could be one of the best moves WWE have made for a long time. The kid can work IMHO.

Summer is always a time for giving young guys a chance. The next few months will be the Summer of Swagger.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Just seen the Video, Damn, Swagger looks good with the title on his shoulder. I'm now looking forward to the MITB PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well i was kind of expecting Swagger to cash it in soon considering that the MITB ppv is coming in a few months and i doubt wwe would want to have 2 guy's with MITB cases, im just pissed that Jericho's WHC reign is cut short and given to a raw midcarder.

The difference between Sheamus and Swagger is that at least Sheamus had a monster push for about a month or so before beating Cena, Swagger winning the WHC is the biggest wtf moment of 2010 nothing else will be able to top it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Kronic said:


> Just seen the Video, Damn, Swagger looks good with the title on his shoulder.


I was just thinking that. Suits him far better than the weird ECW one ever did.

(Sub-thought: while the blue tights might be reminiscent of Angle, they do make him stand out in a way the black ones didn't.)


----------



## EdgeHead74 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Notice every MITB cash in has invloved EDGE

2006- edge cashes in on cena
2006- Edge spears cena in RVD's MITB cash in 
2007- Edge Cashes in on Undertaker
2008- CM Punk cashes in on Edge
2009- CM Punk cashes in Hardy after a match with Edge
2010- Swagger cashes in in Jericho after a spear from Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EdgeHead74 said:


> Notice every MITB cash in has invloved EDGE
> 
> 2006- edge cashes in on cena
> 2006- Edge spears cena in RVD's MITB cash in
> ...


Yeah, that's really fucked up. I wonder if WWE is just involving him intentionally in all of them now, like, a running gag or something.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8248214 said:


> Yeah, that's really fucked up.* I wonder if WWE is just involving him intentionally in all of them now, like, a running gag or something.*


Probably

Just saw the video, very pleased


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Emperor DC said:


> Be careful, you're using logic ...
> 
> Christian fans should just enter a cult and top themselves, you people are really pissing me off with your depression over this sort of stuff. Christian was a great tag team wrestler and is a firm fan favourite, but so was Tommy Dreamer. Swagger's the future and has twice as much wrestling talent. Deal with it.


Im sorry, I don't have my contacts in but did you just compare Christian to...to...TOMMY DREAMER?!?


----------



## CM Punk Clobbers (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

There are good surprises and bad surprises.

This is a surprise for sure, and yes most people bitch at the WWE for not having enough of them but this just frankly sucks. 

Let's face it, Swagger was basically a comedic jobber a week prior to the Royal Rumble.. was hardly heard of until we get to MiTB which he surprisingly wins.. that's where they coulda built him up. Instead they make him look like a jobber on Raw again. So rather then elevating Swagger it just brings down the WHT.

We are either in for a lame reign or a very short one.. either way it's not going to benefit anyone.

It especially sucks that it's at the expense of Jericho, whose character really relies on being a champion.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't get why people have such a problem with this kind of booking. Surely we'd all do it if we was in charge?

Say you've got two options to get Swagger over;

1. You can slowly build him up for 12 months, rely on the crowd to stick with it and then use him in the Main Event at the end of this big build.

2. Or you can hot-shot the title onto him and he'll be instantly over.

I know which one I'd do. Sure a few internet fans will moan about Swagger's credibilty and the logic behind it. So what? They represent a tiny portion of the audience.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*










Get used to it, bitches!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, that's really fucked up. I wonder if WWE is just involving him intentionally in all of them now, like, a running gag or something.


Its a subtle part of his Johnny-on-the-spot opportunist gimmick. Keeps some spotlight on him by even having him involved.

It also nicely ties in with the idea that Jericho is susceptible to the Spear.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Holy shit!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wheres the video?


----------



## orion215 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Beasty ™ said:


> Wheres the video?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Get used to it, bitches!


screw anyone who dosen't think that belt looks great on him


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



orion215 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


Thanks, I'm very pleased Swagger has won it, although I wanted Edge as WHC, bet Edge was pissed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Get used to it, bitches!


My new sig!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



hinton9 said:


> I don't get why people have such a problem with this kind of booking. Surely we'd all do it if we was in charge?
> 
> Say you've got two options to get Swagger over;
> 
> ...


Let's do this for everyone then. Treat the world title like a toy that midcarders pass around like they're kids at recess instead of a crown achievement that's supposed to make you one of the best in the world. Maybe we should let Mcintyre have both belts at the same time like Warrior, just because that'll get him over.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Thanks to Pyro i learned this a lot earlier than i'd hope. Apart from that, excellent news and he looks fuckin' awesome with the belt round his waist. I don't think anyone can make this their sig until Smackdown has been aired.


----------



## Vilak (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I love it! 
Jack have a great upside. He won't hold the belt for long but let's see what he can do with it around his waist. His future status with the company depands of how he handle his first tite reing. Look what happened at Khali few years ago...


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Let's do this for everyone then. Treat the world title like a toy that midcarders pass around like they're kids at recess instead of a crown achievement that's supposed to make you one of the best in the world. Maybe we should let Mcintyre have both belts at the same time like Warrior, just because that'll get him over.


Obviously if you do it for everyone then it has no impact and the belt becomes a bit of a joke. But there is no harm in doing things like this everyone once in a while. It's already been proven that it can work with Sheamus so why wouldn't they do it again?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sounds cool 
I like surprises and I like things when they happen like it's not scripted so much 
but it wouldve been more ground breaking if he'd beaten Cena.

I mean everyone knows he wouldn't beat Cena so it wouldve been interesting but Cena was just beaten on a cash in so maybe that's why it wouldve been to repetitive 

Also he'll probrably just have the belt until Extreme Rules anyway 
but if not that'd be nice and unpredictable also


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Let's do this for everyone then. Treat the world title like a toy that midcarders pass around like they're kids at recess instead of a crown achievement that's supposed to make you one of the best in the world. Maybe we should let Mcintyre have both belts at the same time like Warrior, just because that'll get him over.


The WWE doesn't have a lot of options at this point. I expect this year to be a pretty crazy year just because the WWE needs new Main Eventers now. Not six months from now, not a year from now, now. I don't expect them to do this with everyone. They aren't going to do this with everyone. They are going to do this with Jack Swagger to get a new main eventer. That's it.


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I like it if its true, 

big Swag fan


----------



## Brolynick (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow. I marked out so hard when I read that. I'm typing this with a big-ass smile on my face. Before everyone says ''Hurrr, you like him because you only like un-charasmatic wrestlers, hurrdurr'', that's bullshit. I mark out for Jericho, Punk, The Miz, Christian, etc. Jericho is actually my favorite wrestler right now but Jack Swagger being world champion is just too awesome to handle. Although I still hope Jericho/Edge have a ladder match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If they're going to do this, at least do it with someone who has CREDIBILITY.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Brolynick said:


> Wow. I marked out so hard when I read that. I'm typing this with a big-ass smile on my face. Before everyone says *''Hurrr, you like him because you only like un-charasmatic wrestlers, hurrdurr'', that's bullshit.* I mark out for Jericho, Punk, The Miz, Christian, etc. Jericho is actually my favorite wrestler right now but Jack Swagger being world champion is just too awesome to handle. Although I still hope Jericho/Edge have a ladder match at Extreme Rules.


Why the hell would anyone say that?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Rockhead said:


> My new sig!


Damn realized this pic, is sort of a spoiler outside of this thread (even though its not an official pic). In the meantime, I'll just put up a regular pic of Swagg.

Can't wait till Friday. :side:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TKOW said:


> If they're going to do this, at least do it with someone who has CREDIBILITY.


You didn't hear??? You don't need crdibility to win the the title anymore...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> The only logical explanation is that Jericho is getting time off. Other than that I honestly don't see why on earth they would give the title to Swagger.
> 
> It's extremelly frustrating for me, being a huge Jerichoholic, to have to wait until next Friday for all of this to be explained but I guess I have to be patient to find out why they put the title on Swagger.
> 
> Now if it wasn't because Jericho was getting time off then I don't have a clue why they've done this. The Edge/Jericho feud is red hot and the fans absolutely love it at the moment, Jericho was gaining alot of heat and the feud was getting real heated. Now I am in no way insinuating Jericho is dropping down to the midcard because he's got his feud with Edge, that's going to finish one way or another and that should last a few good months.


The crowd was dead during Jericho/Edge's match at Mania. They have been pretty dead throughout the whole feud to be honest, the whole "Spear" chant they tried to brainwash into the fans' heads didn't work at all. Edge in general as a face has been pretty lackluster, people just don't really care for him, they want him to be evil. Jericho got a major win at 'Mania at the World Champ, that should do you good as a fan. Now he'll probably headline Smackdown!'s side again at the next PPV, Jericho/Swagger/Edge sounds like a good option.



Pyro™;8248310 said:


> Let's do this for everyone then. Treat the world title like a toy that midcarders pass around like they're kids at recess instead of a crown achievement that's supposed to make you one of the best in the world. Maybe we should let Mcintyre have both belts at the same time like Warrior, just because that'll get him over.


I've never, ever, seen you say something positive. It's always about how Christian is being held down bla bla, McIntyre is boring, bla bla, Sheamus doesn't deserve his push. Undertaker held the belt for months, then Jericho won like what, 2 months ago, but not every title reign has be at least 4/5 months long. Cena had the WWE Title for ages until Sheamus beat him, then Sheamus held it for like 3 months, and then they set up the Batista/Cena match. I guess you want the same main eventers wrestling on every PPV, except for Christian ofcourse, 'cause you're his no.1 fan. 

If you win the MITB match, why the hell would you NOT capitalize on an opportunity like this? The WWE Title did wonders for Sheamus, so suck it up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> I've never, ever, seen you say something positive. It's always about how Christian is being held down bla bla, McIntyre is boring, bla bla, Sheamus doesn't deserve his push. Undertaker held the belt for months, then Jericho won like what, 2 months ago, but not every title reign has be at least 4/5 months long. Cena had the WWE Title for ages until Sheamus beat him, then Sheamus held it for like 3 months, and then they set up the Batista/Cena match. I guess you want the same main eventers wrestling on every PPV, except for Christian ofcourse, 'cause you're his no.1 fan.
> 
> If you win the MITB match, why the hell would you NOT capitalize on an opportunity like this? The WWE Title did wonders for Sheamus, so suck it up.


I've never said anything positive... A VASTLY incorrect analysis, and why exactly do I give a fuck about your input?




hinton9 said:


> Obviously if you do it for everyone then it has no impact and the belt becomes a bit of a joke. But there is no harm in doing things like this everyone once in a while. It's already been proven that it can work with Sheamus so why wouldn't they do it again?


Every once in a while is back to back, is it? Sheamus's world title push JUST finished and now they're doing it again? Slow the fuck down here, will ya. We barely even know who these 2 are, they don't have much character development.



> The WWE doesn't have a lot of options at this point. I expect this year to be a pretty crazy year just because the WWE needs new Main Eventers now. Not six months from now, not a year from now, now. I don't expect them to do this with everyone. They aren't going to do this with everyone. They are going to do this with Jack Swagger to get a new main eventer. That's it.


How do they need new main eventers NOW? Cena is there, Orton is there, HHH is there, Taker is there (for now), Batista is there, Edge is there, Jericho is there, even Punk and Mysterio are there. Is that not enough to carry both main event scenes for a year? Those are the only people who are ever in the main event anyway...

And if they need main eventers NOW so badly, maybe they should've thought aways ahead, so they don't have to panic and throw the world title to someone they've been ignoring for a while.


----------



## MG-Rex (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Emobacca said:


> You do not get people over by hot-shotting them the belt
> 
> The thing is that Swagger was over and was entertaining as hell during his ECW stint but he has been treated like garbage since he was sent to RAW. This isn't the way to build him back up by having him win the MITB out of nowhere and then win the strap with zero build-up. You do not create new stars by giving them the title. The title is not a tool to get people over.


It worked for Sheamus.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jethro said:


> I've never, ever, seen you say something positive. It's always about how Christian is being held down bla bla, McIntyre is boring, bla bla, Sheamus doesn't deserve his push. Undertaker held the belt for months, then Jericho won like what, 2 months ago, but not every title reign has be at least 4/5 months long. Cena had the WWE Title for ages until Sheamus beat him, then Sheamus held it for like 3 months, and then they set up the Batista/Cena match. I guess you want the same main eventers wrestling on every PPV, except for Christian ofcourse, 'cause you're his no.1 fan.
> 
> If you win the MITB match, why the hell would you NOT capitalize on an opportunity like this? The WWE Title did wonders for Sheamus, so suck it up.


:lmao .Nailed it.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Every once in a while is back to back, is it? Sheamus's world title push JUST finished and now they're doing it again? Slow the fuck down here, will ya. We barely even know who these 2 are, they don't have much character development.


We barely know who they are? What do you need to know? Sheamus is over as a big, nasty, Irish bloke. It's a simple character and it works. What more does it need?

As for Swagger, everyone knows that he's a bit of a dork, obnoxious and quite irratating. Again, it's simple but it works and it's a very hateable character.

Why does everyone have to have a well crafted multi-layered character? Simple characters work.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



MG-Rex said:


> It worked for Sheamus.


Lets see how over Sheamus is when he doesnt have a top face to attack from behind.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Lets see how over Sheamus is when he doesnt have a top face to attack from behind.


Evan Bourne?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jethro said:


> The crowd was dead during Jericho/Edge's match at Mania. They have been pretty dead throughout the whole feud to be honest, the whole "Spear" chant they tried to brainwash into the fans' heads didn't work at all. Edge in general as a face has been pretty lackluster, people just don't really care for him, they want him to be evil. Jericho got a major win at 'Mania at the World Champ, that should do you good as a fan. Now he'll probably headline Smackdown!'s side again at the next PPV, Jericho/Swagger/Edge sounds like a good option.


No, the crowd were dead for the beginning of the match due to the horrific Bret vs. Vince match. They crowd were actually pretty excited in the last 10 or so minutes. If you actually watch the crowd reaction on Smackdown and especially RAW you'll notice the crowd are really behind this feud. I honestly can't see where you get this people don't care about Edge nonsense, that's absolute rubbish.

Swagger/Edge/Jericho is a stupid direction. The feud should be Jericho vs. Edge. Nothing more. Swagger getting involved will just lose it's intensity and certainly drag it down. If Swagger is actually staying champion for a while then he should stay away from Edge and Jericho.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Lets see how over Sheamus is when he doesnt have a top face to attack from behind.


Are you and pyro taking turns on who can be the most negative Nancy LOL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



hinton9 said:


> We barely know who they are? What do you need to know? Sheamus is over as a big, nasty, Irish bloke. It's a simple character and it works. What more does it need?
> 
> As for Swagger, everyone knows that he's a bit of a dork, obnoxious and quite irratating. Again, it's simple but it works and it's a very hateable character.
> 
> Why does everyone have to have a well crafted multi-layered character? Simple characters work.


I need to know why I should care about them, for one. Being a generic big man and a cocky athlete doesn't do that. I couldn't be less enthusiastic to see either of these 2, there's just nothing there. It's like I'm watching a black hole.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> Swagger/Edge/Jericho is a stupid direction. The feud should be Jericho vs. Edge. Nothing more. Swagger getting involved will just lose it's intensity and certainly drag it down. If Swagger is actually staying champion for a while then he should stay away from Edge and Jericho.


I agree but I really think Jericho can possibly still be shook up by that Spear at WM. Let's face it he didn't look to healthy when he finally worked himself back up, and it was a truly weird spot. So with that said I want to see how Jericho is this friday on SD! and maybe that is why the chose Swagger, in this situation. Anyway I won't mind Swagger v. Edge at Extreme Rules, but then I have no idea how crap works out since Swagger if he does retain at extreme rules who knows what Over the limit is and if he retains then he will take on three other men at fatal fourway. So this next block of PPVS are a huge time to see if Swagger can carry himself.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well I haven't read through 54 pages of posting, but if there's still any doubt and it hasn't been posted then here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I need to know why I should care about them, for one. Being a generic big man and a cocky athlete doesn't do that. I couldn't be less enthusiastic to see either of these 2, there's just nothing there. It's like I'm watching a black hole.


"I...."..lets stop at that.
That's all it is. Opinion of a very very few people.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8248575 said:


> I need to know why I should care about them, for one. Being a generic big man and a cocky athlete doesn't do that. I couldn't be less enthusiastic to see either of these 2, there's just nothing there. It's like I'm watching a black hole.


Who do you care about other than Christian?

The crowds the last few weeks don't seem to be agreeing with you. Whether you like it or not Sheamus is over. And really thats what matters isn't it? 

Swagger also got really good heat this week on Raw when he came out and cut a promo before the tag match. Just because you feel like you're 'watching a black hole' it doesn't mean that everyone else does.


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

What happen with the old "Build guys up and then if they get over give them the main even push/world title" tradition? It seems WWE is using their World titles to push this new Superstars insted of building their careers the traditional way.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

well technically Swagger was all ready built up, and got over, they just stalled on step 3


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Aren't black holes actually pretty fascinating? Kinda off-topic, just a weird comparison. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Black_hole_lensing_web.gif


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



RatedRKO31 said:


> I agree but I really think Jericho can possibly still be shook up by that Spear at WM. Let's face it he didn't look to healthy when he finally worked himself back up, and it was a truly weird spot. So with that said I want to see how Jericho is this friday on SD! and maybe that is why the chose Swagger, in this situation. Anyway I won't mind Swagger v. Edge at Extreme Rules, but then I have no idea how crap works out since Swagger if he does retain at extreme rules who knows what Over the limit is and if he retains then he will take on three other men at fatal fourway. So this next block of PPVS are a huge time to see if Swagger can carry himself.


I did say that in my previous post that I can understand if it's an injury storyline that they're going with. Although you need to understand that the Edge/Jericho feud was hotting up and people were really getting behind it and to throw Swagger into the mix just drags it down. 

I see either one of two things happening, Jericho wanted time off, selling the spot at Mania. That or Edge and Jericho continue to feud without the World title and Swagger feuds with various Smackdown stars. 

What I don't want to see is Swagger being brought into the feud because it would make no sense whatsoever and terrible booking on WWE's part.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

*Hmmm, If it's true that Swagger won the WHC, then one of my postings is checked.*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> I did say that in my previous post that I can understand if it's an injury storyline that they're going with. Although you need to understand that the Edge/Jericho feud was hotting up and people were really getting behind it and to throw Swagger into the mix just drags it down.
> 
> I see either one of two things happening, Jericho wanted time off, selling the spot at Mania. *That or Edge and Jericho continue to feud without the World title and Swagger feuds with various Smackdown stars. *
> 
> What I don't want to see is Swagger being brought into the feud because it would make no sense whatsoever and terrible booking on WWE's part.


this is what i think is gonna happen


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm very surprised that they've done this so quick. I think most knew he was going to cash in in the first month or so because off the MITB PPV but not this quick. It's really opened up so many angles for the WWE though and it's hard to predict whats actually going too happen.

Swagger - The Future.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The crowd was decently hot for the cash-in. Good...WWE just showed they can still be unpredictable and I'm liking the move. I'm looking forward to how long he'll keep the title and who he'll feud with next if he retains against Jericho/Edge.

GET DOWN ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm confused, I don't mind Swagger having the WHC but he's like a heel that's getting cheered (a bit) more than anything. WWE is a strange world, I can't wait to watch Smackdown though!


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I figured that he'd cash in this week but I honestly thought he'd lose. I like Swagger but I really don't see him as WHC material, maybe he'll prove me wrong. Hell, as long as Jericho stays on SD after the draft, I don't give a shit who has the belt. The one who really got a raw deal in this was Christian. It would have made *WAY* more sense for Christian to cash in on Jericho and getting involved in the Edge/Jericho feud than Swagger.

I'm thinking they'll do a three-way at Extreme Rules between Swagger/Jericho/Edge and Edge will win it there.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

He's being cheered at the minute because hes a fresh, young talented superstar. If you had asked anyone that this would have happened the night before Mania, they would of laughed at you. That's the reason he's getting cheered. Once he settles he'll be one of the top heels. You heard it here.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger to become Kurt Angle MkII but without the gold medal? I doubt it.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

wow. really surprised they did this so early. i think that wwe have made the right decision as people will remember who he is if they watched mania. i think he is good at being champ as his reign when he was ecw champ was pretty good. i hope they keep him as a heel but the cheer that he got was pretty amazing so they might turn him into a face. who knows lol


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Suprise. shock value. unpredictability. welcome back wwe creative. atleast for one week anyway. im glad swagger cashed in and won. he had a pretty good ecw title run


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Been singing his theme song since I found out about this. Constantly. I assume my head will be buzzing until I see smackdown. 

Then it will stop. Hopefully.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Fucking ridiculous. 

On ECW I was a big fan of this guy, but as soon as he went to Raw I started to see what this guy really had to offer which is next to nothing. The guy looks like a monster tard when he smiles. I was hoping he'd be the first to lose his MitB cash in, oh well I hope whoever he faces at Extreme Rules beats him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jamie1™ said:


> He's being cheered at the minute because hes a fresh, young talented superstar. If you had asked anyone that this would have happened the night before Mania, they would of laughed at you. That's the reason he's getting cheered. Once he settles he'll be one of the top heels. You heard it here.


He's getting cheered, if you say, because he's taking the title off of the top heel in the company. People hate Jericho more than anything and they'd cheer anybody who's taking the title off of him.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jericho has his fair share of fans though, so 2 heels are getting cheered and 1 heel is taking the belt off another heel...its interesting anyway!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Anyone think swagger could turn face, and make it work?
If Edge turns heel he has two top Canadian heels to verse. It could work.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



llamadux said:


> Anyone think swagger could turn face, and make it work?


its possible


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



llamadux said:


> Anyone think swagger could turn face, and make it work?
> If Edge turns heel he has two top Canadian heels to verse. It could work.


No....just no. It's easier for him to get heat. He'd bomb as a face.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> No....just no. It's easier for him to get heat. He'd bomb as a face.


if shelton can get over as a face swagger can


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso

"On your knees!"


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Saw the video, awesome simply amazing


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

oh fuck for sake, swagger beat jericho just brilliant. What the fucking point in cashing it on a heel, oh man jericho got screwed. So no champ on SD, swagger should move to sd.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I hope they go with the Triple Threat at Extreme Rules, with Swagger retaining. Jericho/Edge feud with each other without the belt and Swagger get's some feuds against some coming in the draft and other Smackdown guys. I really hope he can get a decent reign because honestly, I think he could end up being a heck of an entertaining champion. I absolutely LOVED his ECW reign, so this could be good.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I am surprised Pryo hasn't had a heart attack yet.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



why said:


> I am surprised Pryo hasn't had a heart attack yet.


I bet you didn't read the earlier pages of this thread :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Stone Cold has an opinion on this:

"sounds too soon to me. the kid does have a bright future though."

http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/11371549272


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

its ridiculious hes won it, without any fuckiing build. Well done WWE, first christian now jericho. FFS man im son angry atm. He doesnt deserve to win it. So whats going to happen with the title situation on SD, will we have a undisputed champion?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Jack Swagger has potential and I thought he was extremely underutilized on Raw. I don't mind him getting a huge push, but the way they are going about it is simply shitty booking. When he won MITB after months languishing on the low midcard, I questioned why they didn't at least try to establish SOME credibility before his WM victory. They handled his new push well on Raw, however, and I thought a few weeks of faux MITB cash ins and of working with main event guys could make his push a success. Then they go and give him the belt, stopping what could have been an effective build to the title almost before it started. This makes the Sheamus build look meticulous and well thought out...


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



will94 said:


> Stone Cold has an opinion on this:
> 
> "sounds too soon to me. the kid does have a bright future though."
> 
> http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/11371549272


He's right you know, no one wanted Swagger to win more than me at Wrestlemania, however he should have gone on an impressive streak first, not 2 wins and 1 loss!

The Money in the Bank match is meaningless since it's the same thing every year.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



will94 said:


> Stone Cold has an opinion on this:
> 
> "sounds too soon to me. the kid does have a bright future though."
> 
> http://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/11371549272


hello there common sense, the WWE doesn't pay attention to you anymore.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Kayfabe logic check.

Swagger wins qualifying match v Santino - Yep, believable. He's 6 foot 6 and a pro wrestler, and he fought Santino.

Swagger wins MiTB - Yep, that's fine. Logic dictates that ANYONE in the match can win it if they're right place, right time.

Swagger fails cashing in on Cena - Yep, all good. Young gun is excited about becoming champ. Dives in and gets caught, is lucky enough to get away with it.

Swagger cashes in on injured Jericho and wins - Yep. Young gun realises that Jericho is weakened and that his dream of becoming champ is there for the taking. Takes it, he'd be an idiot not to surely?

The 'build' to this cash in is logical and works for me. Not everyone needs a year of looking strong to win, just the right opportunity.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TommyRoxx said:


> Kayfabe logic check.
> 
> Swagger wins qualifying match v Santino - Yep, believable. He's 6 foot 6 and a pro wrestler, and he fought Santino.
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean the fans are going to believe in the guy as champ.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Doesn't mean the fans are going to believe in the guy as champ.


Sounds like they were into it in the video. Further than that, it depends on booking. There's no reason his run with the belt _shouldn't_ be successful, since he has all the tools, and - if he stays on SD - an excellent supporting cast.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Rawlin67 said:


> hello there common sense, the WWE doesn't pay attention to you anymore.


Since when?????!!! Since he didn't like the move of Swagger being champion?? Cause for someone that is considered by MANY the greatest of all time, i don't see how you can make that statment with a straight face.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Doesn't mean the fans are going to believe in the guy as champ.


_Exactly_. Why, for example, have the fans, including the casuals, bought into CM Punk's heel character? Yes, he's a great performer, but it's the fact that WWE invested in his character for at least three months that has made the audience buy into him. 

What has WWE done with Swagger exactly? I can't speak for anyone else but I don't know and couldn't care less about what the "All-American American" gimmick means.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Since when?????!!! Since he didn't like the move of Swagger being champion?? Cause for someone that is considered by MANY the greatest of all time, i don't see how you can make that statment with a straight face.


He was AGREEING with Austin...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TommyRoxx said:


> Kayfabe logic check.
> 
> Swagger wins qualifying match v Santino - Yep, believable. He's 6 foot 6 and a pro wrestler, and he fought Santino.
> 
> ...


Finally someone who speakes with some common sense on this thread, he didn't beated dominant 100% World Heavyweight Champion Chris Jericho, he defeated I-got-attacked-right-now-and-I'm-still-fucked-up-from-my-WM-match Chris Jericho, like all the heel MITB winners he seized the opportunity and took it.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Two years ago, everyone was crying because CM Punk "wasn't ready" and he cashed it in on Edge "too soon", and SO MANY predicted that he was a one-shot champion with no lasting power... three WHCs later he's one of the most over villains in the company.

Give this a chance people, Swagger might suprise you. If you followed ECW at all, you know he was a pretty entertaining champion there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TKOW said:


> _Exactly_. Why, for example, have the fans, including the casuals, bought into CM Punk's heel character? Yes, he's a great performer, but it's the fact that WWE invested in his character for at least three months that has made the audience buy into him.


No, the audience loathed him right from the off when he went after Jeff Hardy. Punk's good enough not to need the investment in his character. That has just transformed him but he would have been alright without it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Mister Hands said:


> Sounds like they were into it in the video. Further than that, it depends on booking. There's no reason his run with the belt _shouldn't_ be successful, since he has all the tools, and - if he stays on SD - an excellent supporting cast.


Of course. It's the original shock value. Everyone buys into that. Then once the champ settles in, reality sets in as well.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Emperor DC said:


> No, the audience loathed him right from the off when he went after Jeff Hardy. Punk's good enough not to need the investment in his character. That has just transformed him but he would have been alright without it.


You're seriously telling me that all the great work WWE did with Punk's character over the summer isn't the reason why he's become such a great villain?

Oh and it's a bit odd to see you somewhere other than BTB. 



CMIsaac said:


> Two years ago, everyone was crying because CM Punk "wasn't ready" and he cashed it in on Edge "too soon", and SO MANY predicted that he was a one-shot champion with no lasting power... three WHCs later he's one of the most over villains in the company.
> 
> Give this a chance people, Swagger might suprise you. If you followed ECW at all, you know he was a pretty entertaining champion there.


He wasn't ready. What happened to Punk once he lost the title? He sank back into the midcard. It wasn't until his storyline with Jeff Hardy that he became a top guy in the company.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

From jobbing to Santino to World Champion in a matter of weeks.

If anyone was still looking for proof that WWE has no clue what it's doing, there you go.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Of course. It's the original shock value. Everyone buys into that. *Then once the champ settles in, reality sets in as well.*


So why not give both a chance to happen before declaring it a failure? The guy was given the ball on ECW and handled it pretty capably. Worst case scenario, he bombs and drops the title to Jericho or Edge at Extreme Rules. But really, neither of them need it, and it could legitimise Swagger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Mister Hands said:


> So why not give both a chance to happen before declaring it a failure? The guy was given the ball on ECW and handled it pretty capably. Worst case scenario, he bombs and drops the title to Jericho or Edge at Extreme Rules. But really, neither of them need it, and it could legitimise Swagger.


It's all in credibility. Swagger barely has US title credibility after being off TV and jobbing to Mario of all people.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> It's all in credibility.


Swagger wasn't credible enough to powerbomb an incapacitated champ and take the belt? He's looked dangerous against Cena twice. Even Punk got destroyed by Cena, post-glorious-star-making-heel-turn.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WWE need to start getting the younger talent ready, HHH, Batista, Taker, Edge, Jericho wont be around for too much longer so I can see the logic in this, I also agree with someones post about a young buck cashing it in on a weekend Champion, if he wasn't to do that he would have been stupid, It was brilliantly worked by WWE writers and I hope Swagger says something about it next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Mister Hands said:


> Swagger wasn't credible enough to powerbomb an incapacitated champ and take the belt? He's looked dangerous against Cena twice. Even Punk got destroyed by Cena, post-glorious-star-making-heel-turn.


No. He's not credible enough to be World Champion, or in the main-event picture.

There's other ways to build up stars. Give them a mid-card title. Or have them feud with a bigger star. You don't just give them what's suppose to be your most important title.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> It's all in credibility. Swagger barely has US title credibility after being off TV and jobbing to Mario of all people.


The purpose of him winning the title is to _give_ him that credibility you're talking about. I totally get the argument that you should build someone up and make them credible before they win the title but they're trying something different here, something that worked for Sheamus.

As for Swagger losing to Santino, Bourne and others in recent months, I bet a big chunk of WWE's target audience (that being the casual fans that pay money to attend shows and buy PPVs) won't even remember that. They only care about what's fresh in their mind and right now that's Swagger winning a prestigious match at the biggest show of the year. It's like when they tried to tell us Sheamus was undefeated even though I'm pretty sure he lost a match on ECW.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> No. He's not credible enough to be World Champion, or in the main-event picture.
> 
> There's other ways to build up stars. Give them a mid-card title. Or have them feud with a bigger star. You don't just give them what's suppose to be your most important title.


Don't get me wrong, I'd have loved for Swagger to have been building his stature on Raw this entire time, but _no one_ outside the main event has been built up very well in quite some time, cos of scattershot booking, aborted pushes or just being forgotten about. This at least seems to be a genuine attempt at making a new star, however misguided it may seem to some. I'd prefer to hope it works than declare it a failure.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> No. He's not credible enough to be World Champion, or in the main-event picture.
> 
> There's other ways to build up stars. Give them a mid-card title. Or have them feud with a bigger star. You don't just give them what's suppose to be your most important title.


But now he's got his shot. Will he be able to hang with the big boys? That's when we'll learn if he's credible or not. It's all telling stories that could happen in real life and that's what wrestling should be.

If the new young punk going to sink or swim after seizing his opportunity? Will he be destroyed at the next PPV or rise up and prove he's up to it?

Let's see this through before shitting all over it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> The purpose of him winning the title is to _give_ him that credibility you're talking about. I totally get the argument that you should build someone up and make them credible before they win the title but they're trying something different here, something that worked for Sheamus.
> 
> As for Swagger losing to Santino, Bourne and others in recent months, I bet a big chunk of WWE's target audience (that being the casual fans that pay money to attend shows and buy PPVs) won't even remember that. They only care about what's fresh in their mind and right now that's Swagger winning a prestigious match at the biggest show of the year. It's like when they tried to tell us Sheamus was undefeated even though I'm pretty sure he lost a match on ECW.


I understand why you're trying to say, but shouldn't the World champ be a guy that the fans believe should be a World Champ? I just don't see how people can buy into Swagger being World Champion when he never contended for the title or had a main-event spot on the roster at all. Even causal fans know who their main-eventers and mid-carders are.

I think this Sheamus experiment that people are talking about actually devalues the title. Because if they repeat this, you'll end up with a bunch of guys that arguably won the World title too soon. Then winning the World title will just be, meh. Which it's becoming. At least with Sheamus, he won the title clean.




TommyRoxx said:


> But now he's got his shot. Will he be able to hang with the big boys? That's when we'll learn if he's credible or not. It's all telling stories that could happen in real life and that's what wrestling should be.
> 
> If the new young punk going to sink or swim after seizing his opportunity? Will he be destroyed at the next PPV or rise up and prove he's up to it?
> 
> Let's see this through before shitting all over it!


So let's see then.

If he "hangs with the big boys", we are suppose to believe that he's magically credible enough to hang with them when he was just jobbing to the lowest star on the roster a few weeks ago.

If he doesn't, that's self-explanatory.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

HE

WAS

NOT

JOBBING

TO

SANTINO


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> I understand why you're trying to say, but shouldn't the World champ be a guy that the fans believe should be a World Champ? I just don't see how people can buy into Swagger being World Champion when he never contended for the title or had a main-event spot on the roster at all. Even causal fans know who their main-eventers and mid-carders are.


If he just got a random title shot and became champion I'd agree with you but MITB is about a once in a lifetime opportunity to get to the top, not about being the best. 



> I think this Sheamus experiment that people are talking about actually devalues the title. Because if they repeat this, you'll end up with a bunch of guys that arguably won the World title too soon. Then winning the World title will just be, meh. Which it's becoming. At least with Sheamus, he won the title clean.


Sheamus is pretty close to establishing himself as a star so I don't see how him being champion devalued the title.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Oh my. I double posted. And I'm unable to merge. Nice.
> 
> So let's see then.
> 
> ...


If he beats top stars and 'hangs with them' how are we going to be able to say he isn't credible?

Credibility is all kayfabe. If he beats top stars he's credible. HHH got demolished by the Warrior once upon a time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™;8249545 said:


> If he just got a random title shot and became champion I'd agree with you but MITB is about a once in a lifetime opportunity to get to the top, not about being the best.


It's somewhat of a random title shot no matter how you look at it. I still don't think that should give someone the right to go from jobber to World Champion in a matter of weeks. I think it's just too soon. Maybe if he kept the briefcase until Summerslam, or even later and cashed it in I'd find it more suitable. Keeping the briefcase over time=enough time to put Swagger over as a potential title candidate. 





> Sheamus is pretty close to establishing himself as a star so I don't see how him being champion devalued the title.


Look at the time Sheamus won the title. People barely knew who he was. And those that didn't didn't think he'd be main-eventing so soon, much less actually winning the title. 



TommyRoxx said:


> If he beats top stars and 'hangs with them' how are we going to be able to say he isn't credible?


It just wouldn't be believeable. 



> Credibility is all kayfabe. If he beats top stars he's credible. HHH got demolished by the Warrior once upon a time.


And became World Champion 3.5 years later. Through traditional build up.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> Give them a mid-card title.


Years ago, when IC was the second biggest title, that worked. I think the value of IC (and it's Raw counterpart) have diminished hugely when there's two world titles on the scene. 

Jericho-39
Edge-36 (but with a history of injury problems)
Batista-41(what?!)
Undertaker-45(and he was an awful champion last time round)
Triple H-40(and probably beginning to think about retirement himself, can't imagine he'll stick in the ring till he dies)
*Cena-32
Rey Mysterio-35* (despite the knee problems, I'd say he'll keep going til he drops dead)
*Randy Orton-29
Sheamus-32
CM Punk-31*
...and I reckon *Jeff Hardy* will be back in a year or two,* 32*

Bolded are the ones who'll definitely be around in a few years.
For two world titles, they definitely need some people ready at the sidelines. So who is there? Swagger, Morrison(who seems to be getting worse on the mic), McIntyre(was his push just killed on WM night?), the Miz(dunno if Vince would think he has the look of a champion), maybe Ron Killings if he toned his gimmick down?

They'll almost certainly be forced to give Christian one of the titles before the year's out, I think. Asides from him, Swagger's the best choice in my opinion.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cynic said:


> From jobbing to Santino to World Champion in a matter of weeks.
> 
> If anyone was still looking for proof that *WWE has no clue what it's doing*, there you go.


Considering WWE is now and will forever be the most dominant wrestling company on the planet, yeah I think it's safe to say they know what they're doing. It's marks that think they could run the company better that are the ones that really have no clue.




Swagger = Controversy. Controversy = Ca$h. Which therefore means Swagger = MONEY IN THE BANK.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> It's somewhat of a random title shot no matter how you look at it. I still don't think that should give someone the right to go from jobber to World Champion in a matter of weeks. I think it's just too soon. Maybe if he kept the briefcase until Summerslam, or even later and cashed it in I'd find it more suitable. Keeping the briefcase over time=enough time to put Swagger over as a potential title candidate.


Winning MITB automatically makes you a contender. 



> Look at the time Sheamus won the title. People barely knew who he was. And those that didn't didn't think he'd be main-eventing so soon, much less actually winning the title.


So what? He's credible now, that's all that matters. You really think the audience cares about how credible he was when he won the title?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Swagger = Controversy. Controversy = Ca$h. Which therefore means Swagger = MONEY IN THE BANK.


I C Wut U Did Thar


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Oh and another thing, I don't see how Swagger being able to hang with the main eventers is unbelievable considering he owns wins over Christian and Matt Hardy and has been in competitive matches with John Cena and Triple H (who are bigger stars than anyone on SmackDown not named Undertaker).

They'll probably book him as an underdog champion like what they did with Punk's first reign anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

^How long ago?


Ownage™;8249611 said:


> Winning MITB automatically makes you a contender.


A serious contender? Depends on who's the winner. 


> So what? He's credible now, that's all that matters. You really think the audience cares about how credible he was when he won the title?


The audience can easily warm up to someone months after they won the title, but they aren't going to go crazy for a guy that won the title out of the blue once the shock value is over.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Headliner said:


> ^How long ago?


Does that really matter? And the match he had with HHH was last month.



> A serious contender? Depends on who's the winner.


They've emphasized that everyone who wins MITB wins the world title so many times that anyone holding the briefcase has to be considered a threat.



> The audience can easily warm up to someone months after they won the title, but they aren't going to go crazy for a guy that won the title out of the blue once the shock value is over.


That's the whole point. They're doing this to elevate Swagger, not for him to be this awesome world champion. I'll admit, it's backwards booking, giving a guy a world championship to get him over instead of getting him over and then giving him the title, but it worked well for Sheamus so I'm not going to fault them for trying it again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Some of you people are never happy. Some of you moan when guys like Triple H and Undertaker hog the spotlight, yet moan when newer guys are given the chance to shine. Take a stance and fucking run with it you bunch of fools.

Not all of you are so without logic but a fair bunch of you are.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't even think Swagger needed a big period to gain credibility or whatever. The guys got the size and look to be taken seriously as soon as the WWE want him to be taken seriously.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> Considering WWE is now and will forever be the most dominant wrestling company on the planet, yeah I think it's safe to say they know what they're doing. It's marks that think they could run the company better that are the ones that really have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could not agree more. Even tho I am a Jack Swagger mark, and I was a very happy man to see him win the Money in the Bank Ladder match, I would of prefered him to cash it in later on in the year. I can also admit that he is not a credible champion yet. That's why it would be better for him to have several feudes with Christian etc so he can look more of a threat. But as Cerbs said, Controversy = Cash. 
Off topic: Reminds me of what Eric Bishoff said to Mr. McMahon back in 2005 just before he was fired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™;8249681 said:


> Does that really matter? And the match he had with HHH was last month.


I'd say it does matter. If it happened too long ago there's no way it could play into a reason for why it's the right decision. Especially considering how inconsistent they've been with Swagger.




> They've emphasized that everyone who wins MITB wins the world title so many times that anyone holding the briefcase has to be considered a threat.


While that is a good point, I don't view it as "the briefcase makes the wrestler a threat". I view it as "the wrestler makes himself the threat". That's mainly why we disagree. 



> That's the whole point. They're doing this to elevate Swagger, not for him to be this awesome world champion. *I'll admit, it's backwards booking,* giving a guy a world championship to get him over instead of getting him over and then giving him the title, but it worked well for Sheamus so I'm not going to fault them for trying it again.


As long as you understand.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The MITB Concept is just stupid. It makes people believe that MITB is the only possible way to win a world title in the WWE these days.

Christian and the other mid-carders still have a chance.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Bret Hitman Hart said:


> Off topic: Reminds me of what Eric Bishoff said to Mr. McMahon back in 2005 just before he was fired.


Best $2 book ever written tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah it is backwards booking, that doesn't mean it's bad booking.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Must be a jericho injury if this is legit


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kurtmangled said:


> Must be a jericho injury if this is legit


Think I read something about him touring with Fozzy this year.. could be the reason


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

does this mean smackdown doesn't have a world champion now or that swagger is on smackdown?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ricebowl9999 said:


> The MITB Concept is just stupid. It makes people believe that MITB is the only possible way to win a world title in the WWE these days.
> 
> Christian and the other mid-carders still have a chance.


It's not stupid, it's actually an insanely brilliant concept. Having the MITB briefcase is basically the wrestling equivalent of acquiring a superpower. All you have to do is unhook a lock and you're on your way to the world title. 

I DON'T agree that anyone should win the title without being at least moderately credible, though, and I feel Swagger is the one guy who was below acceptable credibility. If we were talking ECW champion Swagger, then absolutely, but not this Swagger. I think he should've been built up more for a world title win, but nevertheless, the concept is staggeringly genius and allows smaller/weaker wrestlers a main event opportunity. Not necessarily uncredible ones though, but an easy shot to weaker ones.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Ownage™ said:


> Yeah it is backwards booking, that doesn't mean it's bad booking.


Depends on how they were previously booked. I just don't think he was the right guy for the situation that's all.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

What's the point of having a credible belt like the World Heavyweight Championship if you're not using the title to transfer said credibility to younger wrestlers?

No one shows up to a taping of RAW or SmackDown because a championship might be there; people go to see their favorite wrestlers. This is a big step towards making Jack Swagger more marketable, so that they don't have to wait another two years for him to be one of the guys that people buy tickets to see.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Like the Miz Pyro?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> It's not stupid, it's actually an insanely brilliant concept. Having the MITB briefcase is basically the wrestling equivalent of acquiring a superpower. All you have to do is unhook a lock and you're on your way to the world title.
> 
> I DON'T agree that anyone should win the title without being at least moderately credible, though, and I feel Swagger is the one guy who was below acceptable credibility. If we were talking ECW champion Swagger, then absolutely, but not this Swagger. I think he should've been built up more for a world title win, but nevertheless, *the concept is staggeringly genius and allows smaller/weaker wrestlers a main event opportunity*. Not necessarily uncredible ones though, but an easy shot to weaker ones.


I agree with this comment particularly, and kind of look at the MITB match as basically a revised, high-octane version of what the Royal Rumble originated as back in the day. The Rumble originated as a concept where anyone had a chance to win (seriously, Jim Duggan and Big John Studd) before it became a showdown main-event guys every single year.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Anyone have the video? Its down on YT.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Congrats to Jack Swagger.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> It's not stupid, it's actually an insanely brilliant concept. Having the MITB briefcase is basically the wrestling equivalent of acquiring a superpower. All you have to do is unhook a lock and you're on your way to the world title.
> 
> I DON'T agree that anyone should win the title without being at least moderately credible, though, and I feel Swagger is the one guy who was below acceptable credibility. If we were talking ECW champion Swagger, then absolutely, but not this Swagger. I think he should've been built up more for a world title win, but nevertheless, the concept is staggeringly genius and allows smaller/weaker wrestlers a main event opportunity. Not necessarily uncredible ones though, but an easy shot to weaker ones.


Finally pyro took a couple of hours to come out with those logical posts. you usually do after moaning about the problem for a bit.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



hazuki said:


> Anyone have the video? Its down on YT.


That candid video seemed to be the only one, and all the news sites were linked to it. I can't find it anywhere now


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WWE have probably got it removed. I can't find it either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



DX-Superkick said:


> Like the Miz Pyro?


Course. Whatever this thread has to do with him. 

I've got my money on him for the second MITB.

Obviously, though, he's still only my back up favourite pick, not the person I actually hope wins...



> Finally pyro took a couple of hours to come out with those logical posts. you usually do after moaning about the problem for a bit.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This has been the worst kept spoiler I've ever seen, and that's saying something on this forum. I'm starting to come around to the idea now, I think my main problem with it was how much of a wasted opportunity this was for Christian. That said, WWE does need main eventers, and Swagger is entertaining. I wish he'd get a manager/mouthpiece though, maybe Regal?


----------



## A Double (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

:lmao Someone defenitly started working out with HHH. 

Like I've said before, during his ECW run, and until about mid-way through his Raw run, I was a BIG fan of Swagger and figured he'd be a great main eventer. Then they tarded him up a bit more and had him get embarrassed by Santino and others. One week he has a great match with Cena or Trips, the next he's back to getting embarrassed. 

Whenever he's defending his title, I won't expect him to win cleanly at all. In fact, I just see it being another Sheamus title reign unless they start feeding mid-card faces to him. SERIOUSLY, I'm all for them making new main eventers, but they don't seem to know what they're doing anymore. Sheamus wasn't built up at all, and didn't get any credible wins. And now we have Swagger with the same problem. I would have ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM with it if he would have been booked well the last few months to look strong. 

I at least hope they have him stop acting all tarded up. Let him act like he did on ECW, and he could be a believable champion.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8249888 said:


> Course. Whatever this thread has to do with him.
> 
> I've got my money on him for the second MITB.
> 
> Obviously, though, he's still only my back up favourite pick, not the person I actually hope wins...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



A Double said:


> :lmao Someone defenitly started working out with HHH.
> 
> Like I've said before, during his ECW run, and until about mid-way through his Raw run, I was a BIG fan of Swagger and figured he'd be a great main eventer. Then they tarded him up a bit more and had him get embarrassed by Santino and others. One week he has a great match with Cena or Trips, the next he's back to getting embarrassed.
> 
> ...


Unless they start doing that? That WAS Sheamus's title reign...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Unless they start doing that? That WAS Sheamus's title reign...


When did John Cena become a mid-carder?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

*Swagger Should Drop The Title At The July PPV Money in the Bank, No Way Swagger Will Go Into SummerSlam Champion*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> When did John Cena become a mid-carder?


John Cena was never fed to Sheamus. Sheamus won the tables match in a lucky, flukish manner, then when it came time for the rematch, before the match started at the beginning of the night, Cena put him through the table with an FU, the legit way of winning a tables match, rather than falling off the top rope. Then, Cena had Sheamus beat and Sheamus had to grab the referee and jerk him across the ring to get DQ'ed. He kicked Cena a few times, but what happens outside of the match is irrelevant. Randy Orton whooped him too, had him beat with an RKO and he had to get DQ'ed to retain.

The REST of his reign was him being booked to go over random midcarders like Bourne, MVP and Christian. The only clean wins he had.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> When did John Cena become a mid-carder?


He never beat Cena by pinfall. Cena fell off the turnbuckle, the other time Shame-us got DQ'ed

Sheamus's reign consisted of the following...

Beating mid-carders and jobbers
Sneaking and attacking people
No air time until he was getting ready to lose the title
AND NO PINFALLS OVER MAIN EVENTERS. ONLY DQ FINISHINGS.

Miz got more airtime than Shame-us did!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Damn, my brother is going to be pissed off that Jericho is no longer champ. (Jericho is his favourite wrestler).


They should have had Jack cash in at Extreme Rules after an Edge vs. Jericho rematch! So, much for Orton possibly feuding with Swagger. I guess we may get John Cena vs. Batista vs. Orton for the WWE title at Extreme Rules!

Does this mean Raw has two world champs? Or will Swagger be automatically drafted to SmackDown like Batista was after he won the WWE title at Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

A bit off-topic, but I think Miz will be the only guy in quite some time with proper build-up to win a World Title without MITB. Mainly because I think he is already above MITB-level and that McIntrye has a big chance of winning it (I can explain it if anyone wants me to).


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wasn't expecting this in the least bit. At least not this early and not on Smackdown of all places. But, I'm totally fine with this. Everybody bitches when guys like Cena, Edge or Batista get their "millionth" title reign and everybody wants somebody else, something "new". Well, here ya go. But, the constant bitching is no surprise. Nobody likes anybody anymore.

I don't give a shit what anybody else says, I'm fuckin happy he's got the title. If he can hold on to it, hopefully the Edge/Jericho feud will continue afterwards and thus will be less predictable. What they should do is build Swagger up to be a credible champion. Have him go over cleanly at ER. Prove everybody wrong. I would mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Gin said:


> A bit off-topic, but I think Miz will be the only guy in quite some time with proper build-up to win a World Title without MITB. Mainly because I think he is already above MITB-level and that McIntrye has a big chance of winning it (I can explain it if anyone wants me to).


I don't think Miz is winning without MITB. MITB was tailormade for an egomaniac like Miz. I can just imagine him taunting everyone with the case and teasing when he's gonna cash it in and whatnot.

Drew has a big chance of winning it, but why should he? He's got the ULTIMATE MITB, Vince.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I just realized I didn't even look at the rest of the card after find out the _terrible_ news. At least JTG can finally have some singles success, Punk is going to looks dumb with no hair, and finally Drew is winning again. And Miz is defiantly the next person to hold WT for the first time.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I don't think Miz is winning without MITB. MITB was tailormade for an egomaniac like Miz. I can just imagine him taunting everyone with the case and teasing when he's gonna cash it in and whatnot.
> 
> Drew has a big chance of winning it, but why should he? He's got the ULTIMATE MITB, Vince.


I think Miz is even better made for this Fatal-Fourway PPV they wanna do this year. You see where I'm going: the three others battle it out and the underdog wins it by sneaking in at the right time. I think it's even better for him.

Well, and for Drew. I know he has the right backing, but I can't see him go over the big stars without MITB yet. I don't even comment on how un-over he is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Gin said:


> I think Miz is even better made for this Fatal-Fourway PPV they wanna do this year. You see where I'm going: the three others battle it out and the underdog wins it by sneaking in at the right time. I think it's even better for him.


It's not that I couldn't see that happening, it's just that he seems like such a natural fit for the MITB. I'm visualizing everything in my head, him winning, him carrying it around, it looks like a total fit.



> Well, and for Drew. I know he has the right backing, but I can't see him go over the big stars without MITB yet. I don't even comment on how un-over he is.


I'm not saying now. I'm saying you build him and anytime he wants a shot, he can believably get it because of Vince. He doesn't have to have a case when they feel he's ready. He does a favour for Vince like Batista, and bam, he has his own MITB set up for him, personally, any time he wants.

Besides, even if I was talking about now, do you know how many people I've seen today that advocated Sheamus and Swagger's reigns solely on the basis of the world title giving them the main event position and all the increased attention that comes along with it to get over? So, why is he any different then?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

LOL! That's all I can do at this point is laugh. WWE is so terrible now. The belts bounce around so much, they are meaningless. None of the feuds ever really hit. The crowds always suck. Jack Swagger and Seamus are winning titles WAY before they are ready. Swagger MIGHT have been ready by now if they kept up his original push, but he became a joke on Raw. Then out of nowhere he wins MITB and then the title? Huh?

I'm getting close to not watching anymore. The last really cool thing they did was the Jericho-Michaels feud. Everything since has been lukewarm at best, and downright garbage at worst.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I'm not saying now. I'm saying you build him and anytime he wants a shot, he can believably get it because of Vince. He doesn't have to have a case when they feel he's ready. He does a favour for Vince like Batista, and bam, he has his own MITB set up for him, personally, any time he wants.
> 
> Besides, even if I was talking about now, do you know how many people I've seen today that advocated Sheamus and Swagger's reigns solely on the basis of the world title giving them the main event position and all the increased attention that comes along with it to get over? So, why is he any different then?


Ok, I misunderstood the first part. You are talking about Vince kayfabe-wise. Well, yeah. That's more like it.

I hope I can say this without getting in the 125th discussion about Swagger, but: Swagger, at least, looked really good in his matches against Cena and HHH. He also had some serious MOTY-candidates with Christian on ECW and had some (mostly really good) PPV matches thanks to his ECW Reign. 
The only time McIntyre was in the ring with a big dog (Taker), he was squashed immediately.


----------



## jdsricks (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Very simply. This is the greatest thing to happen in wrestling. EVER.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



jdsricks said:


> Very simply. This is the greatest thing to happen in wrestling. EVER.


I wonder where that ranks on the scale of bias.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



jdsricks said:


> Very simply. This is the greatest thing to happen in wrestling. EVER.


Yeah, the hell with that Austin vs McMahon fued I say.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Anyone else surprised that this wasn't advertised on WWE.Com. I mean, they seem to have done it the past few times a World Title changed on SD! (Khali and Angle spring to mind).


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't know if anyone's seen the fan videos that have been going around, but Swagger got a HUGE pop when he won. Absolutely unbelievable.

I can't wait to watch this on Friday. Hopefully WWE doesn't edit out the crowd, because honestly the atmosphere was _electric_.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It probably wasn't as loud as it seemed. And no, that's not an attempt to discredit him or whatever, but that was filmed in a condensed area and anything filmed in a condensed area increases the sound frequency.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I couldnt believe it when i first seen this last night, yeah it is shocking but really its like WTF are they doing. Swagger was doing jobs to Santino a few months ago, he was rarely on Raw then they give him MITB and then the WHC. You dont get a guy over like this just giving him a title. When Sheamus got it to some still the mass audience i mean were like "who is this guy". But the difference with Sheamus and Swagger is atleast he had some kind of build even if it was like 2 months. What has Swagger been doing the last few months absolutely nothing.

He was rarely used on Raw recently and then there going to try to covince people that he can be the WHC on Smackdown. Yeah he got the title by cashing in MTIB in the way he did it but still they want to give Swagger this big chance out of nothing. It didnt work for Sheamus it did it time but at the start it didnt. Hot shotting the title on someone and thinking they will get over big from it doesnt work. Now im not hating on Swagger getting the title because i like Swagger just the way they did it that i dont like. Apart from Swagger getting the title Smackdown looks average at best this week.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It was filmed from a place in the arena that is typically GREAT to sit as a wrestling fan because you hear just about everything. It was definitely the real deal.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> It was filmed from a place in the arena that is typically GREAT to sit as a wrestling fan because you hear just about everything. It was definitely the real deal.


I'm with you on this. I was at Raw and when he ran out and teased cashing in on Cena the hype and excitement level in the building rose tenfold. I'm interested in seeing where they take this tbh. Swagger's a Raw guy so I take it Raw now has 2 champs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I wasn't saying he didn't get a huge pop. They obviously went crazy.

I'm just saying that every video that's filmed from inside the crowd is noticeably louder because they're closer to everyone.

Still, how much can we attribute to him and how much can we attribute to Jericho losing the title? I think the crowd would've gone just as crazy if it was somebody like Benjamin or Bourne or even Ziggler, because MITB cash ins are special moments. His real test will be how the crowd responds to him in the following weeks.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Starbuck said:


> I'm with you on this. I was at Raw and when he ran out and teased cashing in on Cena the hype and excitement level in the building rose tenfold. I'm interested in seeing where they take this tbh. Swagger's a Raw guy so I take it Raw now has 2 champs?


For the mean time. It's obvious Swagger is going to Smackdown soon.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

They should have pushed him first but I like Swagger so I am not complaining to much. This could be like Punk in 08 though and just fail because it came out of nowhere. Hopefully not and since he is a heel he has a better chance. Even I hate you heat (Vickie Guerrero and Sheamus are examples) works.

Edit: Have you guys only been watching wrestling for a year or two? because that is the only explanation for people thinking Raw has two World Champions now. In 2007 Edge cashed in on Taker and immediately moved from Raw to Smackdown. Therefore Swagger will be on Smackdown starting now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sheamus is obviously not getting the type of GTFO heat that Vickie Guerrero gets, he's getting booed because he's supposed to. Nobody else gets Vickie heat except Jillian Hall. There's a clear, noticeable difference in the tone of the crowd when they boo that tells you which one it is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I wasn't saying he didn't get a huge pop. They obviously went crazy.
> 
> I'm just saying that every video that's filmed from inside the crowd is noticeably louder because they're closer to everyone.
> 
> Still, how much can we attribute to him and how much can we attribute to Jericho losing the title? I think the crowd would've gone just as crazy if it was somebody like Benjamin or Bourne or even Ziggler, because MITB cash ins are special moments. *His real test will be how the crowd responds to him in the following weeks*.


Well that's always the deal when it comes to these things. He'll more than likely get a weak-ish reign like Punk, Seamus and hell even Hardy. I have to admit that I marked when he (eventually lol) won the match. I always thought he had an outside shot tbh.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't think we'll see him on Smackdown till after the draft. For the time being, they'll have both titles on Raw. Remember, they did the exact same thing during this period last year with HHH and Cena as champs both appearing on Raw and having multi-brand matches. I know Jericho is entitled to a rematch, but I really wouldn't be suprised if Swagger had a feud with Orton on Raw instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Starbuck said:


> Well that's always the deal when it comes to these things. He'll more than likely get a weak-ish reign like Punk, Seamus and hell even Hardy. I have to admit that I marked when he (eventually lol) won the match. I always thought he had an outside shot tbh.


He'll definately get a weak reign. I imagine similar to Punk's. He won't be booked as well as Sheamus, Sheamus looks a lot bigger (he isn't by very much at all actually, but he LOOKS a lot bigger and that's what counts), so even though he didn't really get any big, clean wins over main eventers, he got to fuck people up with his kicks every week. Swagger won't be dominant like that. As for Hardy, well, he's a moron, lol. He fucked that up for himself. I still think that if Jeff never got suspended, he would've won MITB, cashed in at WM and won. He was on an absolute tear and the crowd were eating it up. You don't get to kick out of a Pedigree in an Elimination Chamber for nothing.

I think it goes without saying I didn't share your enthusiasm.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

As I just posted in the Raw forum, I am quite sure the WWE is turning him face. He did commentary on the Kofi versus Koslov match a few weeks ago on Raw, in a suit, and completely praised Kofi, called him a great competitor (or whatever).

Think. Before him commentating, when was the last time he was really handed a mic? It's been a while. I think they will make him a face and use "All-American" in a good, likable sense.

Just my assumptions.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> He'll definately get a weak reign. I imagine similar to Punk's. He won't be booked as well as Sheamus, Sheamus looks a lot bigger (he isn't by very much at all actually, but he LOOKS a lot bigger and that's what counts), so even though he didn't really get any big, clean wins over main eventers, he got to fuck people up with his kicks every week. Swagger won't be dominant like that. As for Hardy, well, he's a moron, lol. He fucked that up for himself. I still think that if Jeff never got suspended, he would've cashed in at WM and won. He was on an absolute tear and the crowd were eating it up. You don't get to kick out of a Pedigree in an Elimination Chamber for nothing.
> 
> I think it goes without saying I didn't share your enthusiasm.


Swagger is a way better wrestler than Sheamus though and has proven it which may help him. I am still expecting him to lose it at the beginning of summer though. As for Hardy there is no doubt that he would have won MITB and probably cashed in on Orton soon after if not at Mania 24.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Still, how much can we attribute to him and how much can we attribute to Jericho losing the title?


I've got a great idea. *Stop trying to take away from every moment.* Some of us are trying to be fans, here.

It doesn't matter how much attributes to what. It's permanently a _moment_ in WWE history, and if WWE allows the crowd to translate through to television, we'll witness that in full effect. But I'd say a fair amount DOES attribute to Jack Swagger. Remember that this is a guy who is ALWAYS popular in wrestling cities. I'm not sure where they were last night, but I guarantee that's not the first or last time you'll hear him get a solid reaction as a heel.

EDIT: Although as mentioned, this could be an opportunity to turn him face. With the huge reaction he got for winning, it could definitely happen.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Chris Caliber said:


> Anyone else surprised that this wasn't advertised on WWE.Com. I mean, they seem to have done it the past few times a World Title changed on SD! (Khali and Angle spring to mind).


i am. they even announced that edge cashed in mitb on the ecw before the sd he cashed in on.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't really see him as a heel. Perhaps I am wrong... but cashing in on Jericho, IMO, helps justify my previous thoughts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> He'll definately get a weak reign. I imagine similar to Punk's. He won't be booked as well as Sheamus, Sheamus looks a lot bigger (he isn't by very much at all actually, but he LOOKS a lot bigger and that's what counts), so even though he didn't really get any big, clean wins over main eventers, he got to fuck people up with his kicks every week. Swagger won't be dominant like that. As for Hardy, well, he's a moron, lol. He fucked that up for himself. I still think that if Jeff never got suspended, he would've won MITB, cashed in at WM and won. He was on an absolute tear and the crowd were eating it up. You don't get to kick out of a Pedigree in an Elimination Chamber for nothing.
> 
> I think it goes without saying I didn't share your enthusiasm.


Well Seamus has more of a "I'll fuck you up" look while Swagger is more a Kurt Angle type I think. Agreed on Hardy though. The guy had the world and he threw it away for a joint.

Yeah well, I pretty much marked for everything at Mania and I have the embarrassing video footage with me screaming like an idiot in the background to prove it lol.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

They could turn him face he did get a big reaction. But that was from the fact he was cashing in MITB and the crowd were seeing a title change. Didnt he have a backstage segment with Shelton or someone where he was acting heelish, so maybe they will keep him heel.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Nitemare said:


> I don't really see him as a heel. Perhaps I am wrong... but cashing in on Jericho, IMO, helps justify my previous thoughts.


me either. hes boo’ed. but ive never seen him as a heel. and the cash in imo makes it obvious that wwe wants him to be face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



> *Swagger is a way better wrestler than Sheamus though and has proven it which may help him*. I am still expecting him to lose it at the beginning of summer though. As for Hardy there is no doubt that he would have won MITB and probably cashed in on Orton soon after if not at Mania 24.


At wrestling, yes. And absolutely nothing but wrestling. 

I don't see him holding it past Extreme Rules. I think they just wanted to make a new star, but have the winner's title run be over a little ways before they start build up for the actual MITB ppv.



EvoLution™;8250387 said:


> I've got a great idea. *Stop trying to take away from every moment.* Some of us are trying to be fans, here.


I'm not trying to take away from your moment, enjoy it, you got it. I'll be waiting until I'm dead for mine. ~_~



> Well Seamus has more of a "I'll fuck you up" look while Swagger is more a Kurt Angle type I think. Agreed on Hardy though. The guy had the world and he threw it away for a joint.


It's not about what type of look they have, though. Sheamus just genuinely looks like a much larger man, even though he only has 1 inch in height on Swagger and 20 pounds. Not a great deal.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



King Josh said:


> me either. hes boo?ed. but ive never seen him as a heel. and the cash in imo makes it obvious that wwe wants him to be face.


He used to be a heel. He did the whole heel thing. He said he wasn't going to lose until the end of the year, had a 'feud' with Santino, taunted the crowd with his beating, "ALL-AMERICAN, AMERICAN, AMERICAN" etc.

But they really took him away from the mic, and just sort of gave him a few matches here and there. I think that was their way of rebuilding him. His commentary just seemed so suck upish to Kofi that it made me sick.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger to go on 13 month reign plz. Hopefully they don't fuck up MITB like they have the last 3 years.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm seriously not getting this whole idea of Swagger being turned face. Especially given the extremely cowardly mannor he cashed it in. It was practically Edge-like. Even CM Punk gave more heads up last year. 

Did anyone not see him try to cash it in on Cena on Raw? Then call it off right when Cena came to his senses? Then he takes out Edge right before cashing it in on Jericho. 

I'm pretty sure we won't see Jericho any time soon, this is actually probably his opportunity to take some time off. Swagger is most-likely taking his place.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I think they are keeping him tweener.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Nitemare said:


> He used to be a heel. He did the whole heel thing. He said he wasn't going to lose until the end of the year, had a 'feud' with Santino, taunted the crowd with his beating, "ALL-AMERICAN, AMERICAN, AMERICAN" etc.
> 
> But they really took him away from the mic, and just sort of gave him a few matches here and there. I think that was their way of rebuilding him. His commentary just seemed so suck upish to Kofi that it made me sick.


I wouldn't say thats automatically making him face though. For instance Jericho put over EVERYONE when he was on commentary last night on NXT. But obviously, he's still a heel. Perhaps they're making him LESS of a heel than he was before, but I wouldn't say he's turned into an all-out face yet. We'll have to see how they handle this.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

This is bullshit considering Jericho still hasn't got the great title reign he deserves since returning in 07. Good to see something a little new and fresh but having Jericho lose the belt to someone so green when it comes to the main event area is a mistake.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I wouldn't say thats automatically making him face though. For instance Jericho put over EVERYONE when he was on commentary last night on NXT. But obviously, he's still a heel. Perhaps they're making him LESS of a heel than he was before, but I wouldn't say he's turned into an all-out face yet. We'll have to see how they handle this.


NXT is a little different than Raw, I'd say...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I'm not trying to take away from your moment, enjoy it, you got it. I'll be waiting until I'm dead for mine. ~_~


Hey, we both know it's not the moment I preferred.

But I'm talking about how your first instinct was to try and break down WHY he got the pop, as though Jack Swagger could never possibly get any sort of adoration from the crowd. I'm not talking about *me* personally. I'm just talking about how right out of the gate, you tried to discredit what happened. You said you weren't at first, but it became obvious.

It's just stupid to do that. Like, I honestly don't even see why it's worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> Hey, we both know it's not the moment I preferred.


I wasn't referring to Christian btw. 



> But I'm talking about how your first instinct was to try and break down WHY he got the pop, as though Jack Swagger could never possibly get any sort of adoration from the crowd. I'm not talking about *me* personally. I'm just talking about how right out of the gate, you tried to discredit what happened. You said you weren't at first, but it became obvious.
> 
> It's just stupid to do that. Like, I honestly don't even see why it's worth it.


I can't understand why anyone would ever cheer for him, but that's beside the point. I can't understand why anyone would ever cheer for Randy Orton either, but he has a massive build and has done some huge things. Swagger has basically been off the radar since last April. I wouldn't have questioned it at all if this was ECW Champion Swagger, but it's basically non existant for the last 12 months Swagger.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't think Swagger is turning face guys. If that were the case they would've at least had him act slightly baby-face like on RAW, but he totally heeled it up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Damn~ crazy! Hope it goes well on TV.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6j-pc8o-8


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I don't think Swagger is turning face guys. If that were the case they would've at least had him act slightly baby-face like on RAW, but he totally heeled it up.


That and also apparently he had a backstage segment on Smackdown where he acted heelish. People are saying that he could turn face because of the reaction he got for cashing in MITB then getting the title. But that was because the crowd were actually seeing a title change not for Swagger.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*



el dandy said:


> I will reserve my judgment until all the facts come out.
> 
> *Man Pyro, that would be another kick in the balls for you. First he goes over Christian in MITB, then over Jericho for the World Championship*.



Haha, fuck pyro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Fuck you too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

chill


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Is it like the whole forum against you, Pyro?

Huge mistake. It's almost as bad as Sheamus winning it so fast.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: SMACKDOWN SPOILER ( NEW WHC )*



dazzy666 said:


> Haha, fuck pyro


Hahaha no need to go that far... By the wAy love your Sig... Its awesome


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I think Pyro's pretty chill.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

do you know what i'd pay to see at extreme rules??

swagger vs jericho vs edge in a submission match, we get to see swagger use his new finisher which would go well with his amateur background.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> do you know what i'd pay to see at extreme rules??
> 
> swagger vs jericho vs edge in a submission match, we get to see swagger use his new finisher which would go well with his amateur background.


As long as Edge is on the recieving end and not Jericho.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> As long as Edge is on the recieving end and not Jericho.


Amen to that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> As long as Edge is on the recieving end and not Jericho.


You know thats not going to happen... They probably gonna build toward a Swagger/Edge feud since ya know Y2J is heel also... :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Dragonballfan said:


> You know thats not going to happen... They probably gonna build toward a Swagger/Edge feud since ya know Y2J is heel also... :no:


They're probably going to build toward a Swagger vs Edge fued...hmmm, why WOULDN'T it be Edge then?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> do you know what i'd pay to see at extreme rules??
> 
> swagger vs jericho vs edge in a submission match, we get to see swagger use his new finisher which would go well with his amateur background.


That'd be awful. Swagger isn't going to drop the belt that fast, and they're not going to make Edge tap. The last thing that needs to happen is Swagger making Jericho tap.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™;8250810 said:


> They're probably going to build toward a Swagger vs Edge fued...hmmm, why WOULDN'T it be Edge then?


IDK that feud kinda scares me though and not in the good way :argh:


By the way when the hell did Swagger start wear that shiny, cheap ass wanna be Team Angle robe??? Makes him look like a noob... :no:


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Does Jericho want to take a break from WWE for a while or something?


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I doubt it, he still has commitments on NXT, and his interview from sometime last week said that he was doing the best work of his career and had no plans on stopping any time soon.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Good. I'm just trying to see what kind of situations can arise from all of this happening.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

found the clip:



ESPN.com said:


> *Jon Robinson: A few years ago you took a long hiatus from wrestling. How much longer do you see yourself keeping up your current pace and continuing to wrestle?*
> 
> Chris Jericho: At this stage of the game, I'm doing the best work of my career and I feel physically great and mentally great, so there's no reason to think about stopping now. We'll see what happens, but for right now, I see no end in sight. But who knows, tomorrow I can wake up and give you a whole different story. But when I left, I said I wasn't going to come back until I felt like I could be better than ever, and I think the work I'm doing is the best of my career and I want to continue to do just that for as long as I can.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't know, I can't see this happening for no reason. Jericho probably had to lose the title due to injury or something.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Well, Jericho posted this on Twitter Monday;










Doesn't sound too serious, plus Jericho has never been seriously injured in a match his entire career.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

If Jericho was injured at least it would, at the very least make sense..and simultaneously be insanely ironic. He's likely going to go back to the mid-card after Edge beats Swagger. Punk has been floating around, and needs to move back into main event contention, so he'll likely take Jericho's spot. Swagger winning really did complicate things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Dragonballfan said:


> IDK that feud kinda scares me though and not in the good way :argh:
> 
> 
> By the way when the hell did Swagger start wear that shiny, cheap ass wanna be Team Angle robe??? Makes him look like a noob... :no:


Shit, Swagger being employed by a mainstream wrestling company scares me. Let alone in a world title fued with a broken down Edge.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I can't believe my prediction actually came true. Even I had some doubts about it.

Awesome. I can't wait for Friday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

*It seems to me that they are simply trying to create a new star. Why they chose Swagger is beyond me but Vince must see something in the guy he really likes. 

I don't have a whole lot of problem with it but mostly because I barely watch Smackdown. Sheamus for Raw and Swagger for Smackdown... I guess they could have picked two worse guys. And Sheamus is actually growing on me... hopefully Swagger will.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I for one am geeked for Swaggers reign. I've been impressed with the guy since day one. I hope he gets a few months out it at least. I just wish he didn't have the lisp but he is the all american american american and your new world champ baby!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Way to fucking soon for my taste. I saw Swagger as a future world champion but not this damn soon.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Something HAS to be wrong with Y2J.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



LadyCroft said:


> *It seems to me that they are simply trying to create a new star. Why they chose Swagger is beyond me but Vince must see something in the guy he really likes.
> 
> I don't have a whole lot of problem with it but mostly because I barely watch Smackdown. Sheamus for Raw and Swagger for Smackdown... I guess they could have picked two worse guys. And Sheamus is actually growing on me... hopefully Swagger will.*


He can wrestle and he's pretty big. That's probably enough for Vince. His run as ECW Champion also show that he can hold a championship without problem. His mic skills are not bad. They're not gonna blow anyone away, but they get the job done. Also, making fun of his lisp is just low. There's nothing he can do about that.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

RAW RUMOR: Swagger is going to drop the title to David Otunga!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Vocifer said:


> RAW RUMOR: Swagger is going to drop the title to David Otunga!


Don't you dare joke around with that....that's like going from unbearable to suicide watch!


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

For everybody who doesn't believe it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_VFuB2oqV8


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



legendkiller291 said:


> For everybody who doesn't believe it...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_VFuB2oqV8


Youtube new look really sucks. Man, that site is getting worse every day.

Anyways, MARKING OUT! Woooooooooooooooooo! Love Swagger as champion and I love the IWC meltdown. This has been a great day.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Azuran said:


> Youtube new look really sucks. Man, that site is getting worse every day.
> 
> Anyways, MARKING OUT! Woooooooooooooooooo! Love Swagger as champion and I love the IWC meltdown. This has been a great day.


wonder if the swagger surprise will get a ratings pop for smackdown this week. Anyone know last weeks rating?


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I have a feeling they are going to do an Orton/Swagger feud. The Orton/Kofi feud worked so well to get Kofi over, having Swagger go over face-Orton temporarily could be the best way to make fans care about him before moving the title onto a legit main eventer.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Orton's face push is one of the last redeeming factors in the WWE. This last thing he needs is some half-ass feud with Swagger, where Swagger goes over him...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Orton's face push is one of the last redeeming factors in the WWE. This last thing he needs is some half-ass feud with Swagger, where Swagger goes over him...


Ortons Face turn has just been him kicking Legacy's asses its not that great


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Sure... let's have the start to one of the more fruitful, seldom done face turns continue with Orton losing to a fluke champion. I'm sure the fans will eat that right up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Sure... let's have the start to one of the more fruitful, seldom done face turns continue with Orton losing to a fluke champion. I'm sure the fans will eat that right up.


Swagger has to gain credibility some how orton would be a good candidate

Ortons career wont go any where if he makes swagger look good


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Swagger has to gain credibility some how orton would be a good candidate
> 
> Ortons career wont go any where if he makes swagger look good


Then that should've happened BEFORE he got the belt...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Then that should've happened BEFORE he got the belt...


It should of

But it Didn't

So we gotta go with the best alternative


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Orton is in a sensitive predicament. It's not as if he's been a face for months, or he just dropped the title. This would basically kill all the previous momentum gained during the Legacy feud to become face in the first place. How can you turn someone face, have them receive hugs pops, then halt the development by jobbing to Swagger of all people...It just doesn't make sense. It would be the equivalent of pissing on Orton's face turn, because they were too lazy to have the writers give Swagger creditability in the first place. 

He had better remain on SD, because they doesn't even belong against guys like Cena/Triple H/Orton/Batista. Best choice is he loses at ER, and gets on a winning streak after that to prove he wasn't a fluke, then wins the title back.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> It should of
> 
> But it Didn't
> 
> So we gotta go with the best alternative


I understand but why Orton??? Why kill the momentum he's had just to ATTEMPT to give Swagger some?? Orton has been hot lately and on a roll and there's no need at all to stop that...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Orton's face push is one of the last redeeming factors in the WWE. This last thing he needs is some half-ass feud with Swagger, where Swagger goes over him...


A face turn that made absolutely ZERO sense booking-wise is a redeeming factor?

Yeah, if you have incredibly low standards.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I understand but why Orton??? Why kill the momentum he's had just to ATTEMPT to give Swagger some?? Orton has been hot lately and on a roll and there's no need at all to stop that...


well not mention the fact that Orton's face push has just been "RKO the Bad Guys" by the time they could feud he'd probably cooled off by now

Also Hot Face feuds with the New Heel champion, it would work wonders for both Especially considering Swagger "respected" Orton


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

WWE is not going to sacrifice Orton to make Swagger popular. That's what Edge is there for.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> A face turn that made absolutely ZERO sense booking-wise is a redeeming factor?
> 
> Yeah, if you have incredibly low standards.


...What makes any sense booking wise these day? That doesn't even matter at this point. Besides booking wise Ted and Cody was going to turn on him, so he did it first...What doesn't make sense? At this point calling it strictly a face turn really wouldn't be correct anyway. And when you look at what else has happened the past few months, then I hardly see any decisions more redeeming.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> A face turn that made absolutely ZERO sense booking-wise is a redeeming factor?
> 
> Yeah, if you have incredibly low standards.


How in the world did it not make sense???


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I understand but why Orton??? Why kill the momentum he's had just to ATTEMPT to give Swagger some?? Orton has been hot lately and on a roll and there's no need at all to stop that...


Relax... ORton is staying on raw and Swagger is obviously moving to smackdown... SO they won't have Orton vs. Swagger any time soon thank god for that...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Dragonballfan said:


> Relax... ORton is staying on raw and Swagger is obviously moving to smackdown... SO they won't have Orton vs. Swagger any time soon thank god for that...


I am relaxed lol, don't know where that came from but whatever...and besides that you don't know how the draft is going to go. They might keep Swagger on Raw and move Cena to Smackdown...they might move both of them to Smackdown too...you never know...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I am relaxed lol, don't know where that came from but whatever...and besides that you don't know how the draft is going to go. They might keep Swagger on Raw and move Cena to Smackdown...they might move both of them to Smackdown too...you never know...


Man I don't think they ever plan on moving Cena back to smackdown again, Which is fine with me. But then smackdown needs a world champion eventually if Swagger stays on raw so... I'm just saying it seems obvious Swagger's the one going to smackdown at least


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Dragonballfan said:


> Man I don't think they ever plan on moving Cena back to smackdown again, Which is fine with me. But then smackdown needs a world champion eventually if Swagger stays on raw so... I'm just saying it seems obvious Swagger's the one going to smackdown at least


Hahaha hell naw they're not. But Orton is a possibility in order for him to get new fueds like with Punk, Jericho(roles reversed), and Edge...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Hahaha hell naw they're not. But Orton is a possibility in order for him to get new fueds like with Punk, Jericho(roles reversed), and Edge...


Honestly I really want to see Edge vs. Orton again. I know they can have great matches looking at their past matches obviously... and on the Raw match back in 2007, even though they were both heels at the time. I think that feud would be good. 

Can't remember if the older Jercho/ORton matches were good though, the only one i recall is the one where JBL caused a dq in it...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I can't help but let my mark-ness for Jericho show when I say... why the fuck did Swagger go over Chris Jericho to win the title? What about Edge?

But I must admit I am a little interested to see where they go with Swagger. IMO, him winning MITB was a big swerve. I wouldn't mind to see a Batista/Swagger or Edge/Swagger feud. It is a little surprising that someone who was jobbing to Santino Marella several weeks ago is now WWE World Champion but for some reason I don't see him holding onto the title for that long, pretty much the same deal that happened with Sheamus.

I would like if WWE continued this trend and gave more mid-carders that have potential title runs or a shot at the title. 

That's the one bad thing about SD not being live, we find out what happens a couple days in advance so it's not that surprising when we watch it. I usually catch SD every other week or something like that because on Friday @ 8:00 I'm usually out with friends but I'll be sure to watch it this Friday.

With Undertaker taking time off soon & Rey's knee injury it pretty much leaves Chris Jericho, Edge, and CM Punk as the possible contenders for Swagger's title which I don't mind because they each have the possibility to have some decent matches.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Great Muta said:


> I can't help but let my mark-ness for Jericho show when I say... why the fuck did Swagger go over Chris Jericho to win the title? What about Edge?
> 
> But I must admit I am a little interested to see where they go with Swagger. IMO, him winning MITB was a big swerve. I wouldn't mind to see a Batista/Swagger or Edge/Swagger feud. It is a little surprising that someone who was jobbing to Santino Marella several weeks ago is now WWE World Champion but for some reason I don't see him holding onto the title for that long, pretty much the same deal that happened with Sheamus.
> 
> ...


That defeats the whole purpose of the title and takes away from it's credibility...what's the point of it being world title when you got nobodies and midcarders carrying it??? Its stupid...the Sheamus reign proved that as it was a complete joke. They knew he wasn't credible enough to pin the likes of Cena, HHH, and Orton. Which is why he got DQ'd every single match. All of his victories came over jobbers and mid-carders. I wouldn't be surprised if Swagger's reign was the same way. That's stupid using the title as a stepping when you've got the US title and IC title to do that.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I don't get why people are mad with Swagger going over Jericho. Edge practically murdered Jericho, Santino could've cashed in MITB and won. What's wrong with that?

Why is no one mentioning Cena? He's the perfect person to put over Swagger as a legit star. And I'm not talking about 10 chair shots to the head and 16 Gutwrench powerbombs before he goes down. I'm talking about a clean fucking victory. That's right I said it!


----------



## mblaws02 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It looked good on youtube, wont seem so good on tv probably...


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Would be nice if Christian won the MITB PPV and then cash in on Swagger


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Azuran said:


> He can wrestle and he's pretty big. That's probably enough for Vince. His run as ECW Champion also show that he can hold a championship without problem. His mic skills are not bad. They're not gonna blow anyone away, but they get the job done. Also, making fun of his lisp is just low. There's nothing he can do about that.


*Yeah he's definitely got the look, I'll give him that. And with his size he's very credible looking. I just hope this reign works out for him and he becomes the star Vince obviously wants him to be. 

I love it when Vince makes new stars. The older guys aren't going to be around forever. *


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah he's definitely got the look, I'll give him that. And with his size he's very credible looking. I just hope this reign works out for him and he becomes the star Vince obviously wants him to be.
> 
> I love it when Vince makes new stars. The older guys aren't going to be around forever. *


Which makes it even funnier when some peope complain. For years the argument on this forum has been of the boring main event scene, but when new guys are thrust in there and given the chance to shine, its blaspheomy. I personally enjoy it. Sheamus, in my mind, has not looked much out of place and has benefited by the chance. Swagger did well on ECW and in his rivalry with Christian and has had good outings against John Cena on a couple of occasions. One could say he's as ready, or more than Sheamus was. Unless you give the guys a chance, you won't know whether they can do it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Emperor DC said:


> Which makes it even funnier when some peope complain. For years the argument on this forum has been of the boring main event scene, but when new guys are thrust in there and given the chance to shine, its blaspheomy. I personally enjoy it. Sheamus, in my mind, has not looked much out of place and has benefited by the chance. Swagger did well on ECW and in his rivalry with Christian and has had good outings against John Cena on a couple of occasions. One could say he's as ready, or more than Sheamus was. Unless you give the guys a chance, you won't know whether they can do it.



*Agreed.

They want new stars but it has to be THEIR new star or, "it sucks!". 

I'm really eager to see this reign. I'll even tune into Smackdown more just to see how it works out and I'm definitely eager to see how this whole thing goes down Friday night. From the video it seems he was really over for doing that. *


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It certainly freshens things up for both brands. I guess this means that during the draft Swagger will move to SD on a permanent basis and Batista moves to Raw maybe. There's a lot of fun to be had though because both brands are transforming quite a bit. Now's the time for guys like Swagger and Sheamus to step up, what with HBK going and guys like Undertaker getting to the twilight of their career.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Oh wow! After RAW (i was there live) i was saying to my friend "Oh wow, they're teasing Swagger already, when do you think he'll actually cash it in?" Well i got my question answered! lol! I just hope to God that Edge stays away!
I also think Swagger looked like he belonged in the RAW tag match too. Hope his reign is longer than Sheamus'.
I agree, everyone wants new main eventers and now we have Sheamus and Swagger, to be honest i didn't really like Sheamus at first but his performance in the Elimination Chamber made me take him more seriously. I'm thinking this is the year for new stars as someone said, the already established guys won't be around forever. I'm actually really excited for SmackDown and as of this post i haven't even checked the full results yet!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

The fact that were having to talk about a WORLD CHAMPION having to gain some credibility says it all.

Swagger = LOL.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I see people are still having trouble coming to grips with this. 

So I'll post it again just to help everyone accept reality...












Chris Jericho and Edge never looked this awesome with the belt.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I have to say that Belt does look mighty fine around his waist.

It really suits him actually.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

It's photoshopped, however, I now can't wait for Smackdown. Although Raw has improved a tad, Smackdown still OWNS.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I know it was photoshopped but it still gives you an idea how great the title will look around his waist.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah, the belt will look good on him, people will just have to realise that new main eventers need to be made sometime. I'm all for it and and hope Swaggers' reign is longer than Sheamus'.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Now Santino can win the MitB PPV, cash it in on Cena the next RAW, be WWE champion, and he'll finally get what he deserves! He has the look, oozes charisma, my golly, he could be the next Rock! I mean, they did it with Swagger, they were at the same level not too long ago! And hey, MitB was made for rushing mid carders into the main event! No wait, that was just Swagger. Nvm. Wait, Swagger was more like lower card before Mania. Nvm. He's a new star though! WWE realizes they need new stars because their guys are getting real up there in age, cant keep em forever, gotta start building now. Building = world title win then getting heel heat for being a jobber for winning a world title. Next, Morrison & McIntyre need to win world titles to be built and same for Kofi and Miz, they need world title wins ASAP to be built.

Well hey, at least he's... big... Well, the only trait Vince likes anyways.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Dont think this was posted, Titontron version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajds-efW0E


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> Dont think this was posted, Titontron version
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajds-efW0E


FANTASTIC post! thank you! very cool to see that! swagger looks perfect with the title and unlike shaemus he's an up and coming star with more talent better mic skills and he's doing it on sd! they took the belt of jericho so when hes drafted to raw next month the title doesnt come with him


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger to lose it to Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

He didn't mark out.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> Dont think this was posted, Titontron version
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajds-efW0E


That's awesome! He looked like he didn't even give a fuck when he won. 

Like, "I just won the World Heavyweight Championship, but whatever..."

I like him even more now actually.


----------



## Chickenwing9 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ooohhh, nice


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I can comfortably see Jack Swagger in the main event.

He has the potential to cut fantastic promos (there was one he done on SuperStars which was brilliance, no idea what the date was though). 

He also looks the part and is probably one of the top talents when it comes to ring work.

I see NOTHING wrong with Jack Swagger. As long as he stays on Smackdown I can take him seriously. But he if he moves to RAW then he'll look alot less effective next to Superman and "YOUWEREMEANTTOBEMYFWIEND"

If he acts like he did during his ECW run, everyone who has no faith in him will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*






:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

His reaction made it even worse. I'm sure he was happier winning the ECW belt when he WAS getting a real build up push. Just goes to show how terrible the World Title is now. When a guy literally jobbing not too long ago couldn't give 2 shits about winning the world title on SmackDown!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Maybe he is trying to portray the mindset: "I should've always been in this spot and now that I'm finally here, suck it!"

Iunno. Maybe.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

We have to think, will he stay heel or turn face after this? 

Heel? Powerbomb everybody. Jobbers backstage on the cement, interfere in main event matches and powerbomb the face, put a woman through a table, etc. Prove that being an undercard noob was managements fault and your letting your frustration go on the entire roster.

Face? I dunno... cheer me cuz I'm American? Nah..


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



CM Storm18 said:


> We have to think, will he stay heel or turn face after this?
> 
> Heel? Powerbomb everybody. Jobbers backstage on the cement, interfere in main event matches and powerbomb the face, put a woman through a table, etc. Prove that being an undercard noob was managements fault and your letting your frustration go on the entire roster.
> 
> Face? I dunno... cheer me cuz I'm American? Nah..


Face would work better for him currently.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



randyorton8 said:


> FANTASTIC post! thank you! very cool to see that! swagger looks perfect with the title and unlike shaemus he's an up and coming star with more talent better mic skills and he's doing it on sd! they took the belt of jericho so when hes drafted to raw next month the title doesnt come with him


Christ, I hope not. RAW is not as interesting as SD, IMO, and Jericho serves very well as a top heel right where he is. If he goes to RAW, he'll just be slapped around and forced to job clean to HHH, Cena, and Orton... AGAIN. 

I can definitely see Swagger moving to SD, though, after Ex. Rules. Hopefully by then Hunter hasn't booked himself in a Triple Threat at the PPV against Swagger and Seamus, where he scripts himself to squash them simultaneously with the first ever double Pedigree inside a minute. I could see him brooding in the back right now like the Hulk transforming:

_"Must.... Bury.... Fresh.... Talent...."_ :no:

And as much as I have always loved Jericho, I look forward to them giving Swagger a decent title run. I wanna see what the kid can do with the spotlight.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Maybe he is trying to portray the mindset: "I should've always been in this spot and now that I'm finally here, suck it!"
> 
> Iunno. Maybe.


He talked about something like that on RAW. Like "I always get what I want, it's only a matter of time". Maybe it was just fulfilling his "destiny" (kayfabe wise) for him.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Okay, no matter what his charcter portrays and they are actually good reasons why he has won the belt so early, wrestling is still kayfabe and is such a horrible booking decision it's not even funny. I'm not denying his in ring ability, which is solid. He will work good matches defending his title. However, we all know you need a shit load more to be at the top.

Future proof that titles are fucking meaningless. Pathetic.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> I see people are still having trouble coming to grips with this.
> 
> So I'll post it again just to help everyone accept reality...
> 
> ...












Jericho's power suit along with the World Heavyweight belt = More awesome.

Are people here ignoring the fact that Edge and Jericho actually have a red hot feud going on at the moment that alot of people are getting behind? Just when it started to gain real momentum they drag it down with Swagger taking the belt off Jericho. Either Jericho is injured or he's going to feud with Edge without the title, anything else would be stupid.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



kiss the stick said:


> Dont think this was posted, Titontron version
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajds-efW0E


Swagger no-sold his title win. WTH? He looked more happy winning MITB than the freaking world title.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> Jericho's power suit along with the World Heavyweight belt = More awesome.
> 
> Are people here ignoring the fact that Edge and Jericho actually have a red hot feud going on at the moment that alot of people are getting behind? Just when it started to gain real momentum they drag it down with Swagger taking the belt off Jericho. Either Jericho is injured or he's going to feud with Edge without the title, anything else would be stupid.


I think the SmackDown spoiler said that Jericho & Edge are gonna have a match to see who Swagger's first challenger is. Personally i love it!
I'm a huge Jericho fan but i'm excited for Swagger, atleast Jericho got the win at WrestleMania though as i can't stand Edge!


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Looks like Jericho's gone for a while:



Jericho's Twitter said:


> Just got selected for sequestered jury duty. Six weeks minimum. :-( Won't be able to work or tweet. See u in May WWE Universe...


As long as he's back for May 15th in Halifax, I don't care too much.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Ah, so it isn't injury. Jericho's streak continues!  Makes... a bit more sense for Swagger I guess.

6 weeks minimum? May 15th doesn't look like it's happening.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Chris Caliber said:


> Looks like Jericho's gone for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he's back for May 15th in Halifax, I don't care too much.


Jericho lost the title because of jury duty! WTF lol.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I'm sure the jury duty part is a joke.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Remember people it is April fools day lol.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I loved Swaggers reaction to winning the title, awesome. I can't wait for his reign. People say he needs build-up, I disagree. The guy has the look and the build to be taken seriously anytime they want him too. He fits right in imo.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

But the result came through last night.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I find myself speechless that Swagger is now champion after still being totally surprised that he even won MITB. Swagger has been one of the biggest swerves in awhile, I never expected him to go over Jericho and become champion over other guys like Edge, Drew, Christian, and CM Punk. The guy has no credibility in my eyes because only a month or so ago he was jobbing to Santino.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Meh credibility is overrated lol.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Rawlin67 said:


> i feel like the WWE just punted all its fans in the nuts.


Thats bull shit what was the fucking point of jericho winning at mania if he is just going to lose to swagger the next week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Cerbs said:


> I see people are still having trouble coming to grips with this.
> 
> So I'll post it again just to help everyone accept reality...
> 
> ...


Great, so that's the new criteria for being a world champion, how good the belt looks on you? Now I know why WWE isn't as popular as it was 10 years ago.

And Swagger still looks like an overgrown 12 year old. That's not a good look for a champion.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Great, so that's the new criteria for being a world champion, how good the belt looks on you? Now I know why WWE isn't as popular as it was 10 years ago.
> 
> And Swagger still looks like an overgrown 12 year old. That's not a good look for a champion.


That pic is totally photo shopped its obvious but he did beat jericho thers a youtube vid of it


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

wwe are going to have to have something really awesome up their sleeves for this to make any sense to me. i honestly thought he was going to be the first mitb winner to lose.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Great, so that's the new criteria for being a world champion, how good the belt looks on you? Now I know why WWE isn't as popular as it was 10 years ago.
> 
> And Swagger still looks like an overgrown 12 year old. That's not a good look for a champion.


Did he say that?

Stop twisting people's words purely because your annoyed Vince McMahon does not love your boy like you do.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheBrahmaBull said:


> Thats bull shit what was the fucking point of jericho winning at mania if he is just going to lose to swagger the next week


you mean you'd prefer edge winning then holding the title for a week?


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I assume they have some sort of plan. I would imagine that this was the whole reason Jericho retained at 'Mania because, as Pyro says above, Edge would have had the title for a week before Swagger beat him. I hope they surprise us with this reign and offer something good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



TheBrahmaBull said:


> That pic is totally photo shopped its obvious but he did beat jericho thers a youtube vid of it


That wasn't the point.



> Did he say that?
> 
> Stop twisting people's words purely because your annoyed Vince McMahon does not love your boy like you do.


No, but there's no other reason to make him world champion.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Great, so that's the new criteria for being a world champion, how good the belt looks on you? Now I know why WWE isn't as popular as it was 10 years ago.
> 
> And Swagger still looks like an overgrown 12 year old. That's not a good look for a champion.


So basically the WWE needs to appeal to what you like? Fuck everyone else right.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but there's no other reason to make him world champion.


He's good on the mic, is a great size and is great in the ring.

What other criteria do you need?

Ah that's right. To have Chris somehwere in the name, right.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Great, so that's the new criteria for being a world champion, how good the belt looks on you? Now I know why WWE isn't as popular as it was 10 years ago.
> 
> And Swagger still looks like an overgrown 12 year old. That's not a good look for a champion.


I'm pretty sure WWE got to be a multi million/billion dollar company without listening to you. I'm sure that trend will continue. Don't lose sleep over it kiddo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Gingermadman said:


> He's good on the mic, is a great size and is great in the ring.
> 
> What other criteria do you need?
> 
> Ah that's right. To have Chris somehwere in the name, right.


He's awful on the mic, has no charisma, had literally zero build up to win the title and you're never gonna draw anything if all you can do is wrestle.

I like plenty of other people than Jericho. Fucks sake, he's not even in my top 3 favourite wrestlers.



> I'm pretty sure WWE got to be a multi million/billion dollar company without listening to you. I'm sure that trend will continue. Don't lose sleep over it kiddo


I'm pretty sure your opinion is as worthless to them as anybody else's, so fuck you too.


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Swagger <3


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

huh? what's the point in having a forum if all we can do is agree with wwe's decisions? i'm sure there's a lot of decisions that you haven't agreed with in the past.

(that was to sandy ravage)


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> huh? what's the point in having a forum if all we can do is agree with wwe's decisions? i'm sure there's a lot of decisions that you haven't agreed with in the past.
> 
> (that was to sandy ravage)


Yes of course we disagree with the WWE decisions sometimes but we don't try to make out that the WWE don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

LOL @ people saying Swagger no-sold his title win. Are you fucking kidding me?

The look on his face totally said "I'm the World Heavyweight Champion, bitch." I love it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ people saying Swagger no-sold his title win. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> The look on his face totally said "I'm the World Heavyweight Champion, bitch." I love it.


I know had he Jumped around beating his chest going "IM WORLD CHAMPION!!!"

People [most likely pyro] would be saying shit like "how can i take him seriouse when he acts like a child,"


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Yes of course we disagree with the WWE decisions sometimes but we don't try to make out that the WWE don't know what they are doing.


did they know what they were doing when they made the great khali world champion?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> did they know what they were doing when they made the great khali world champion?


Absolutely

"Our top guys are injured, and we need some one for Batista to feud with, But who would look like a legit threat to him...hmmm"

"well what about the 7 foot monster who can crush your head with his bear hands?"


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> did they know what they were doing when they made the great khali world champion?


Their still going strong aren't they.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Absolutely
> 
> "Our top guys are injured, and we need some one for Batista to feud with, But who would look like a legit threat to him...hmmm"
> 
> "well what about the 7 foot monster who can crush your head with his bear hands?"


Don't you think it would've made more sense to give Batista the belt and just have Khali chasing him? I mean, come on, there was even a report out that said that the writers had a hard time with Khali because it was impossible to book big matches for somebody as unbelievably limited as him.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

I just can't believe he went from jobbing to this. I'm stoked either way, thought I wish he would of taken it from Cena


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Absolutely
> 
> "Our top guys are injured, and we need some one for Batista to feud with, But who would look like a legit threat to him...hmmm"
> 
> "well what about the 7 foot monster who can crush your head with his bear hands?"


lol



The Haiti Kid said:


> Their still going strong aren't they.


they'd still be going if hornswoggle was undisputed champion, and beating the shit out of everyone week in week out. some people refuse to stop watching, and lap up anything wwe put out.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Shelton should have won money in the bank and be the champion instead of jack swagger


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> they'd still be going if hornswoggle was undisputed champion, and beating the shit out of everyone week in week out. some people refuse to stop watching, and lap up anything wwe put out.


Who's having a better time.

The people like me who know the WWE aren't perfect but still enjoy it for what it is or is it somebody like you who feels the need to moan and over analyze everything.

I'd say It's me


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Who's having a better time.
> 
> The people like me who know the WWE aren't perfect but still enjoy it for what it is or is it somebody like you who feels the need to moan and over analyze everything.
> 
> I'd say It's me


this is pretty much my sentiment as well


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Did they know what they were doing when the pushed Khali?

Well he has a great look in terms of size, he has always been very over and they certainly know what they are doing if they shun the IWC in favour of what they think casual fans will buy into because that is good for business. The IWC are heavily outnumbered, see live reactions to Hornswoggle for proof.

The day they do what the IWC collectively like is the day they lose a ton of their fanbase. Majority of them can't be arsed with mat based submission wrestling, they want giants, midgets and superheroes. I might not like what I am seeing, but there is no denying that they know what sells to the masses. 

I think what it comes down to is that WWE management see A LOT more of their roster than we do. Therefore, they DO know more about what they think will work best to achieve their targets...because none of us really know what their targets are. WWE is a multi million pound company making a huge profit, of course they know what they are doing. 

We are entitled to disagree with it, of course we are, but only as far as a person doesn't like what they are seeing. It's an age old lesson, but just because you don't like something personally doesn't mean that it is wrong. People talk about their opinion being fact half the time, but other fans having a different opinion on what they like obviously means no-ones opinion on personal preference is fact at all. Look at the split opinion on Swagger, there are guys on here who will DEFINITELY tune in to watch this, and there are those of you who are disgusted. There are even those out there who will become massively pro or anti swagger now he is in the spotlight who were indifferent before.

There is certainly no grounds to say a multi million pound company doesn't know what they are doing just because you as a fan don't agree. All it means is they aren't appealing to you personally. Too bad, they can't appeal to everyone because we don't all have the same opinion, so they can try to appeal to as many as possible. The Khali move was totally against the IWC fanbase's wants, but they weren't so stupid to think that some fans would pay to see the guy - the 'push the big man' stratergy has worked for them several times in the past. Not defending the fact that they chose such a bad in ring performer, but you have to understand that not every fan is a wrestling ability critic. Plenty of fans watch WWE for storylines and entertainment first, wrestling second.

It's also not about giving a title to your a member of your roster as a reward for getting over, or being a good worker, or a good technical wrestler, or having great charisma. Those factors help contribute, but they are a business first and foremost. It is about putting it on a guy who they believe will benefit the business They certainly don't have to stick to any rules composed by internet fans about what a wrestler has to achieve before having a world title. Fact is, if Swagger gets massively over with this run, and people will pay to see him lose in a main event - which I reckon WILL happen over time - then yeah, they do know what they are doing. He's been given a chance to shine, and I highly doubt that if it he does well then the majority of the fanbase will be complaining about what is going to air tomorrow. It's a story. WWE can write whoever they want into the top spot, and we can call it wrong all we like but it's totally up to them. People can cry and say "why not Christian!!?!??!?!" but if Vince believes Swagger has more of an 'it' factor about him that can garner big fan responses in the main event then he will do what he wants. For all we know, Vince said to Swagger "pay your dues for half a year, stick with us and I will push you to the moon." He did just that, and he hasn't lost overness. Fans still booed the crap out of him on Raw, and if they put the title so that the fans see him as being a main eventer, and it works, then yeah - why the hell can't they do that?


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> this is pretty much my sentiment as well


I would be too if my favourite wrestler was the world champion


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Ruler said:


> I would be too if my favourite wrestler was the world champion


Which is exactly the reason why I don't have any favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Wow, almost 850 responses, Jack Thwagger is ratings LOL.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Which is exactly the reason why I don't have any favorite wrestlers.


really?how can you not have a favourite wrestler?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

Yeah, if people are out-raging about Swagger winning, I can't wait to see the reaction once/if McIntyre wins it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Ruler said:


> really?how can you not have a favourite wrestler?


Oh their are some wrestlers I like more than others but I have no definitive favorites, nor do I hate any wrestlers.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Who's having a better time.
> 
> The people like me who know the WWE aren't perfect but still enjoy it for what it is or is it somebody like you who feels the need to moan and over analyze everything.
> 
> I'd say It's me


lmao. stupid argument. i enjoy the wwe as much as the next guy. however, i'm not just going to sit on a discussion board and suck wwe's dick. if no-one had any complaints, this whole forum would be dead, with just threads of 'wow hhh is a really good wrestler' and responses of 'yes! agreed.' 

i also see how you've generalised me into a group of people who complain about anything, because i don't agree with the khali decision. not once have i said they have no idea what they are doing with the jack swagger decision. in fact i've said i hope they do something good, because they usually do. 

i'm having a pretty good time thanks, i like not having to agree with everyone on this site. independence and all that shit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The Ruler said:


> I would be too if my favourite wrestler was the world champion


Cm Punk Isn't World Champion

Nether Is Rey Mysterio


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> Cm Punk Isn't World Champion
> 
> Nether Is Rey Mysterio


yet you have a jack swagger avatar AND quote in your sig.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> yet you have a jack swagger avatar AND quote in your sig.


OMG

Its impossible For Some one To Like More then One Wrestler!


how could i forgotten this


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*

lmao idiot. 

all i was saying is, it's not exactly hard to mistake your favourite wrestler for swagger.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



FX™ said:


> lmao idiot.
> 
> all i was saying is, it's not exactly hard to mistake your favourite wrestler for swagger.


well that an assumption, and as stupid one at that as any one who knows whats going to happen on Fridays should just assume that i like Swagger and am happy, and leave it at that


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> Don't you think it would've made more sense to give Batista the belt and just have Khali chasing him? I mean, come on, there was even a report out that said that the writers had a hard time with Khali because it was impossible to book big matches for somebody as unbelievably limited as him.


Vince always wanted his faces to struggle so that way people would believe they earned the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



The_Jiz said:


> Vince always wanted his faces to struggle so that way people would believe they earned the title.


I was pretty sure Batista earned the title by absolutely mauling the top guy in the company at 3 straight PPV's a few years back, and then holding it nearly a year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



Pyro™ said:


> I was pretty sure Batista earned the title by absolutely mauling the top guy in the company at 3 straight PPV's a few years back, and then holding it nearly a year.


he means every time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Smackdown Spoiler*



perro said:


> he means every time


I know that, but once you're a top star, you're a top star.

And he's still wrong, because what the fuck is the MITB concept for? 2 faces have cashed in 3 times and not once did they earn it.


----------

